# PAL Fall 2011 ***26 Healthy Babies***



## fides

*RAINBOW BABY ARRIVALS!!*​

September:

*12th, to hayley x  Finley, 8 lb 14oz
8:29 a.m. on the 29th, to Mommy's Angel  Amelia, 8 lb 13 oz
11:56 a.m. on the 30th, to LadyGecko  Rhanna Susan, 8lb 11oz*

October:

*6:53 a.m. on the 6th, to Aquarius  Maximus Samuel, 8lb 10oz
2:45 a.m. on the 7th, to kimini26  Emily, 8lb 9 oz
6:39 p.m. on the 7th, to glaciergirl  Sarita Ellen, 6lb 5 oz
3:16 a.m. on the 11th, to Rebaby  Rudyard Jonathan, 6lb 6oz
11:32 p.m. on the 13th, to Barbie72  Luna Elise, 7lb 9 oz
11:21 p.m. on the 17th, to jcg0506  Rowan Robert, 9lb
4:07 a.m. on the 19th, to srm0421  Kaylee Gaige, 5lb 10oz
5:48 a.m. on the 19th, to SuperKat  Natalie Brooke, 7lb 15oz
7:48 p.m. on the 19th, to shelleney  Freya Bo, 7lb 10.5oz
9:01 a.m. on the 22nd, to repogirl813  Kyleigh Michelle, 6lb 1oz
8:05 a.m. on the 25th, to MrsWells  Grayson, 8lb .5 oz
8:42 p.m. on the the 27th, to maratobe  Grace Anne, 6lb 2oz
10:12 a.m. on the 28th, to fairygirl  Noah Michael, 5lb 14oz
10:32 p.m. on the 28th, to joey300187  Harrison Michael, 7lb 9 oz 
4:15 a.m. on the 29th, to hoping: )  Penny Lace, 7lb 5oz
1:53 a.m. on the 30th, to huggles  Logan Alexander, 6lb 11oz*

November:

*6:14 p.m. on the 3rd, to bluejoyx  Autumn, 7lb 2 oz
5:30 p.m. on the 6th, to LoraLoo  6lb 11 oz
11:34 p.m. on the 8th, to hippylittlej  Alana Harmony, 6lb 8oz
10:36 p.m. on the 9th, to pip7890  Andrew, 6lb 10 oz
10:40 p.m. on the 13th, to Allie84  Alistair, 7lb 3 oz
8:38 p.m. on the 14th, to fides  Jacob, 7 lb 13 oz
1:50 a.m. on the 15th, to Leopard  Keziah-May, 5lb 11oz
*

​Remaining EDD's:

October:
1 - littlebabyno4
18 - CKH
22 - glitterqueen

Sad Losses:
:angel: Niamh22
:angel: lulu83
:angel: Tititimes2
:angel: andella95
:angel: :angel: coco84


----------



## SuperKat

SO, you know I am totally obsessed...hahaha yay for Fall babies...FX for sticky beans....it will be my first fall baby!


----------



## Rebaby

Hey ladies, great idea starting a new thread where we can all congregate together :thumbup:

Looking forward to getting to know you all :hugs:


----------



## Niamh22

just commented on another thread then found this one. good idea Mrs Wells sticky beans all round please x


----------



## barbie72

Same here! October baby on it's way. So far so good. Congratulations ladies!


----------



## glitterqueen

can i join?? due oct currently 5 weeks and 3 days and so worried !! m/c feb 2010 taken a full year to fall pg again including a failled ivf and BFP just 4 weeks before second round of IVF looking forward to have someone to obsess with xx
Have an early scan on 1st march at 6 weeks and 3 days scared to go but still want to if you know what i mean


----------



## Tulip

Having started the 2010 Winter Babies thread I am SO excited to see this! good luck and sticky dust to you all xxxxx


----------



## glaciergirl

glitterqueen said:


> can i join?? due oct currently 5 weeks and 3 days and so worried !! m/c feb 2010 taken a full year to fall pg again including a failled ivf and BFP just 4 weeks before second round of IVF looking forward to have someone to obsess with xx
> Have an early scan on 1st march at 6 weeks and 3 days scared to go but still want to if you know what i mean

Glitterqueen - you and me are the same in terms of due and scan dates! :flower:
I also have a 6+2 week scan on 28th Feb and desperate for all to be OK. I know I will also be nervous after that until 12 weeks as I mmc at 8 weeks last time. Might see if I can convince OH to get a private one done at 9 weeks.

But anyway lets stay positive together...! :hugs:


----------



## SuperKat

:happydance::happydance: I just called and set up my first appointment...March 7th. Are you all doing early scans? Initially I didn't plan on it...but now I am kind of thinking about it..


----------



## shelleney

Hi ladies! :hi:

Thanks for setting this thread up Mrs Wells.
My baby is due in October. My previous pregnancy was an ectopic, so very worried this time.
Have a 6 week scan booked for next week. FXd.
Sticky dust to you all :dust:
xx


----------



## glaciergirl

SuperKat said:


> :happydance::happydance: I just called and set up my first appointment...March 7th. Are you all doing early scans? Initially I didn't plan on it...but now I am kind of thinking about it..

I didn't really plan it but my doctor thought it was best for me...is your initial appoint an early scan then?

Lets hope all these little babies stick xx


----------



## Aquarius24

Hi ladies, I'm due 2 oct with second after 2 losses last year. Had an early scan at 7 weeks last week. It really reassured me seeing my LO and heartbeat. 

Mrs wells can u add our names and due dates on your opening post ? X


----------



## shelleney

Hey Aquarius.
Great news about your scan. mustve been lovely to see your bean and its heartbeat.
FXd for you....
xx


----------



## Aquarius24

shelleney said:


> Hey Aquarius.
> Great news about your scan. mustve been lovely to see your bean and its heartbeat.
> FXd for you....
> xx

Hi shelleney. Yes it was amazing. I cried in fact! After having several scans showing nothing it was so lovely. I still can't get excited though, as much as I want to, I just keep thinking it's gonna happen again. Taking each day at a time I suppose. How far are u ? Xx


----------



## shelleney

Yes, im sure i will cry too. It will be wonderful to see a bean and a heartbeat on the screen, especially as last time all i saw was an empty womb :nope:
anyways, im only 5 weeks pg. got my early scan next week....
xx


----------



## SuperKat

glaciergirl said:


> SuperKat said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance: I just called and set up my first appointment...March 7th. Are you all doing early scans? Initially I didn't plan on it...but now I am kind of thinking about it..
> 
> I didn't really plan it but my doctor thought it was best for me...is your initial appoint an early scan then?
> 
> Lets hope all these little babies stick xxClick to expand...

i think my first appointment is just a basic, "welcome" type appt. However, the lady I am seeing for my first appt was VERY proactive with my last appt (which was the same one they confirmed my mmc, and scheduled the D&C and everything)...so, she may do a scan for my peace of mine...I may even request it, i don't know...lol. I didn't lose my last pregnancy this early on though, I didn't find out until I was a little over 11 weeks (the baby stopped growing at 9w5d, so really, an early scan wouldn't put me completely at ease, making it to 2nd trimester will though!). i've never wanted to speed time up like I do right now!


----------



## Niamh22

I'm not really sure when to go to the doctors as i'm not sure how they will date me? has anyone caught straight after a MC and obvulated 4-5 after bleeding started? how do the scans work do they date from first day of LMP as well as the way doctor did, been trying to remember from my LO and it seems they do as i only got moved 5 days from my LMP EDD


----------



## SuperKat

When you say ovulated after 4-5 days of bleeding, do you mean bleeding post m/c? I haven't heard of anyone getting pregnant 5 days after a m/c. I would call your doctor and get in to be checked, then should be able to help you figure dates out and check your blood levels.


----------



## Niamh22

yes when i had the scan to confirm everything wa gone the doctor told me i was getting ready to obvulate and i did, they think it was a silent MC baby stopped growing at 6 weeks but didn't pass till 10 weeks from tissue i kept that i passed sorry for TMI.
This is why i am confused as i am 3 weeks since obvulation but would they add some weeks on to that and bascially have me pregnant from before my MC. my bloods and everything wereback to normal again due to silent MC, so apparently my body was fertile and ready to make another one they think that is what finally trigged my MC very strange i've had MMC before but that was picked up on a scan and medically intervened


----------



## Mrs.Wells

Hi Aquarius I sure can. I will add everyone's names and dates tonight, so if any of you want to be more specific with when you are due, that would be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Mrs Wells :flower:
My EDD is 26th October.
xx


----------



## SuperKat

Niamh22- Oh wow! Boy, that definitely makes things confusing doesn't it? Congrats to you! We started trying the same month I mc'd too. 

Mrs.Wells- Here is my stuff if you want to add it with the others: *EDD: 10/28/11*


----------



## barbie72

EDD 10/22/11 for me!


----------



## fides

may i join you guys?

m/c our first baby last october and now cautiously pregnant with a 2nd baby due Nov. 2.


oh, i hope everyone gets to hold their little baby in their arms this time around!!


----------



## glaciergirl

Hi Mrs N: *EDD 10/22/11* for me

If all goes well it will be a DIWALI baby - the Hindu Festival of Lights and the biggest celebration in the Hindu calendar! xx


----------



## Niamh22

Mrs wells i would maybe just put my name up just maybe a provisional of the 3rd November but really not sure, will prob need an early scan to work it out.

Hi Fides really sorry for you loss and big congratulations i hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## Aquarius24

shelleney said:


> Yes, im sure i will cry too. It will be wonderful to see a bean and a heartbeat on the screen, especially as last time all i saw was an empty womb :nope:
> anyways, im only 5 weeks pg. got my early scan next week....
> xx

Good luck! X


----------



## Aquarius24

Welcome to the new ladies and I'm looking forward to spending the next 7/8 months with u ! X


----------



## fides

thanks, niamh, and right back at ya!


----------



## bluejoyx

Hi, may I join you? I'm due 26th October, after 3 losses last year. X


----------



## Niamh22

of course welcome bluejoyx sorry for your losses I hope this one is your sticky bean x


----------



## Aquarius24

Hi bluejoy xxx


----------



## bluejoyx

HI ladies, let's hope this is the most lucky thread ever and we all see our babies in October! X


----------



## fides

Amen to that! (or, for some of us, November), and welcome (i just jumped in here today)!

i just made an appt with the ob/gyn for Monday - i'm going to ask for hcg quants.


----------



## SuperKat

glaciergirl said:


> Hi Mrs N: *EDD 10/22/11* for me
> 
> If all goes well it will be a DIWALI baby - the Hindu Festival of Lights and the biggest celebration in the Hindu calendar! xx

That sounds exciting!


----------



## SuperKat

fides said:


> Amen to that! (or, for some of us, November), and welcome (i just jumped in here today)!
> 
> i just made an appt with the ob/gyn for Monday - i'm going to ask for hcg quants.

Good luck for Monday!! I can't wait to see the doctor.



I broke down and took another hpt today, LOL> that makes 8 or so, so far. LOL. I finally ran out though, so I guess I will stop. My hubby laughs at me, I tried to explain to him that peeing on a stick and having those lines show up over an over makes my day! hahaha


----------



## fides

awesome!


----------



## Mrs.Wells

Alright everything is updated! Thank you for those EDDs and welcome to fides and bluejoy!


----------



## Aquarius24

bluejoyx said:


> HI ladies, let's hope this is the most lucky thread ever and we all see our babies in October! X

Thats what I like to see PMA!!

Well I dont know about you ladies, but I am sooo hungry, I cannot stop eating and Im even starting to get a little bump, not just bloat, my shape is changing already!!xx


----------



## Aquarius24

SuperKat said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> Amen to that! (or, for some of us, November), and welcome (i just jumped in here today)!
> 
> i just made an appt with the ob/gyn for Monday - i'm going to ask for hcg quants.
> 
> Good luck for Monday!! I can't wait to see the doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> I broke down and took another hpt today, LOL> that makes 8 or so, so far. LOL. I finally ran out though, so I guess I will stop. My hubby laughs at me, I tried to explain to him that peeing on a stick and having those lines show up over an over makes my day! hahahaClick to expand...

Ive kept mine in a drawer and I keep getting them out...makes me smile!x


----------



## fides

i absolutely love the Fall. It is my favorite season. :dance:


----------



## shelleney

I dont normally like Fall (or Autumn as we call it in England). I usually find it depressing that the lovely Summer is over.
But im really looking forward to it this year! :happydance:
xx


----------



## bluejoyx

My favourite season is Autumn. I love halloween and bon fire night. I would absoloutely love to have a baby on halloween!! Hope everyone is feeling well and hopefull x x x


----------



## barbie72

bluejoyx said:


> My favourite season is Autumn. I love halloween and bon fire night. I would absoloutely love to have a baby on halloween!! Hope everyone is feeling well and hopefull x x x

I love halloween too! Here is hoping for a Halloween baby. What do you do on bon fire night? We don't have that here and I am so curious!

Also it is wonderful seeing all those names at the begining of the thread with the due dates! Looks great! 

I do have a question for you ladies. I posted this elsewhere but didn't get a clear answer really. The first time around I never asked my doctor this question and I am slightly lost. How exactly do you judge how far along you are? I know that supposedly in the U.S. and some other places we start counting from your LMP. Other places date from the day of ovulation. So does this make the 12 week scan really that "safe zone" if you are only technically 10 weeks (or later for us late ovulators)? I did find this site that says the end of the first trimester in places that start dating from the day of ovulation ends at 10-11 weeks. In the US it is 12-13 weeks using the LMP. Has anyone heard anything diffinitive? I know when I ovulated and I will be 4 weeks past ovulation tomorrow. Does that actually make me 6 weeks pregnant? 

Thanks for the help and welcome all the Autumn mommies to be!!! :yipee:


----------



## Mrs.Wells

Hi Barbie, I am not sure about other places, but I know for the us it is definitely 12 -13 weeks. So week 1 is your period essentially, and looking at your EDD I believe that makes you 6 weeks. Congrats! Half way out of the first tri!


----------



## kimini26

October 8


----------



## Aquarius24

Barbie in the uk it's the same as us. They go off Yr lmp but at Yr dating scan they make alter Yr due date especially if u ovd late xx


----------



## Niamh22

anyone else still POAS i have a sickness, testing every morning just to make sure the line is still there then spend rest of day running to the toilet checking i'm not bleeding!! am i the only crazy one?


----------



## shelleney

barbie72 said:


> I love halloween too! Here is hoping for a Halloween baby. What do you do on bon fire night? We don't have that here and I am so curious!

Bonfire Night is a British celebration. You should google its origins, its quite interesting.
Basically, we go to "Bonfire Parties" on 5th Novemeber. 
People gather together to make and light a bonfire, then children make a "Guy" to put on top of the fire. A guy is a dummy made of old clothes.
People then gather around the fire to keep warm, and eat baked potatoes, hotdogs,etc. We eat toffee apples and popcorn, and drink hot chocolate.
Then there is usually a big firework display. Its great fun!


----------



## shelleney

barbie72 said:


> I do have a question for you ladies. I posted this elsewhere but didn't get a clear answer really. The first time around I never asked my doctor this question and I am slightly lost. How exactly do you judge how far along you are? I know that supposedly in the U.S. and some other places we start counting from your LMP. Other places date from the day of ovulation. So does this make the 12 week scan really that "safe zone" if you are only technically 10 weeks (or later for us late ovulators)? I did find this site that says the end of the first trimester in places that start dating from the day of ovulation ends at 10-11 weeks. In the US it is 12-13 weeks using the LMP. Has anyone heard anything diffinitive? I know when I ovulated and I will be 4 weeks past ovulation tomorrow. Does that actually make me 6 weeks pregnant?
> Thanks for the help and welcome all the Autumn mommies to be!!! :yipee:

Hey Barbie.
Here is England we take our dates based on our LMP (the first day of our last period) regardless of when we ovulated. Which means that we are already 2 or 3 weeks pregnant by the time we conceive. It makes no sense, but thats just the way it is :wacko:
But we still say that after 12 weeks is the safe zone (12 weeks after our LMP). However, when we have our dating scan, our dates our usually changed based on the size of the baby (so late ovulators usually have their dates moved back).
Hope that helps?
xx
ps: happy 6 weeks, half way to the safe zone already! :yipee:


----------



## barbie72

Thanks Mrs.Wells and shelleney! That makes sense to me. Awesome that I just tacked on 2 weeks to that long wait. phew!

Shelleney: Bon Fire night sounds so fun! I looked it up and I actually knew the history but not the celebration lol. So much for my brain making the connection. I blame being pregnant lol. Thanks for sharing! Too bad we don't have it in the states.


----------



## glitterqueen

Niamh22 said:


> anyone else still POAS i have a sickness, testing every morning just to make sure the line is still there then spend rest of day running to the toilet checking i'm not bleeding!! am i the only crazy one?

LOL you r not alone- nearly sick every time I go to the loo(which is every 5 mins ) so afraid of seeing blood. thought it was all over yeaterday-terrible cramps but nurse thinks it was just constipation so have upped the veg and water and might take the lactulose she prescribed. six weeks tomorrow 1st scan on tues if the worry doesn't kill me first xx


----------



## Mrs.Wells

Yeah I definitely look at the TP to see if there is blood every time I go. Had first ob appt today. Was hoping for an early scan, but it was only my history and flu shot. lol First ultrasound is in 2 weeks. I cannot wait!

Welcome kimini!


----------



## SuperKat

barbie- the first day of your last period is considered day 1 of your pregnancy. (thus gaining 2 weeks usually), they do this because there is really no other way to 'date' your pregnancy since while we may know when we ovulated, we don't know for sure when we conceived since the sperm lives for a while as does the egg. And a majority of women don't know when they ovulate but can usually guess about when they had their last period. 

Niahm- I just took my last pregnancy test the other day!! LOL And I do check to make sure I am not bleeding evertime I pee!

Mrs.Wells- yay for the U/s!!! Super excited for you!!!

Shelleney- Bon fire night sounds so nice!!!


How is everyone feeling? I am been sooooooooooooo tired and pretty cranky lately. Other than that, I have been fine.


----------



## shelleney

Woohoo, only 2 weeks til your US Mrs Wells! :yipee: Good luck!

Yes Niamh, I also look after the tissue every time I go to the toilet. I think I will do it every day until baby is here :wacko:

Superkat - Im also exhausted all day everyday. This growing a baby lark is tiring! :winkwink:

Hope you're all well :hi:
xx


----------



## bluejoyx

Hi, you are definatly not alone, i have lost count of how many times i have took preg tests and i go to the toliet just to check TP. I really cant stand this waiting. Had a bit of a panic yesteday as i had lower back pain but that seems to have gone. I have a early scan on Friday morning but so scared! I hope you are all doing well! x


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks for adding my due date Mrs.Wells :hugs:

I've been feeling a bit rotten this week, not physically, just mentally/emotionally. Work is stressful and that's obviously not what i need right now on top of being newly pregnant after a miscarriage :dohh: i've just been feeling a bit overwhelmed by it all, but i've posted all about it in my journal so won't go on about it here too :blush:

I've been feeling better today though, less hormonal/weepy and a bit more positive. I saw the midwife on Monday and i have my proper "booking-in" appointment on the 7th March. Unfortunately i also found out on Monday that our local EPU have recently changed their policy re: early reassurance scans, and now only offer them if you've had 3 or more miscarriages, which means no early scan for me as i've "only" had two :nope: So after much deliberating we have booked a private scan for Monday afternoon at 6w3d. I was initially planning to hold out longer as i know the longer we wait the more chance we'll get a clear picture of what's going on in there and if the heart is beating etc but i also feel like my sanity is hanging in the balance a bit right now so in a way the sooner i can have some idea of if things are going to be ok (or not) then the better.

So i guess it's fingers crossed for Monday- eeeeeeek!!!!!!


----------



## hippylittlej

I am due the 25th October :) Previous pregnancy MC at 9wk+4 so hoping for a sticky pumpkin.


----------



## littlebabyno4

hi everyone, I think I'm due oct 1st going by my lmp. so I'm 9weeks 1 day. doing good tired, feeling quesy, sore breasts all very reassuring. up untill 7 weeks I was very sick then I got a sore throat and was put on antibiotics, I also had a headache for a full week but after that my sickness eased up so not sure what to think now. Doc told me come in to see him if I get to 12 weeks for booking in app and he would talk to me about an early scan after that. so I suppose I'm just gonna have to sit it out for another 3 weeks. I m/c in august at 12 weeks so lets hope i get passed it this time.


----------



## hippylittlej

fingers crossed for you littlebaby.

This thread has been very quiet.


----------



## Niamh22

HI thanks for the reassurance ladies i have not POAS all weekend stil checking the toilet tissue. I thought i would have missed loads as not been over the weekend but it is quiet. I am struggling with morning sickness big time and my LO had a lovely treat for me in her nappy when she woke up this morning not helpful lol

Goodluck for today Rebaby i'm sure everything will be fine and i hope you see you little bean x

HI little bean fingers crossed for a hapy and healthy 9 months
HI Hippylittlej happy and healthy 9 months to you also.


----------



## Aquarius24

littlebabyno4 said:


> hi everyone, I think I'm due oct 1st going by my lmp. so I'm 9weeks 1 day. doing good tired, feeling quesy, sore breasts all very reassuring. up untill 7 weeks I was very sick then I got a sore throat and was put on antibiotics, I also had a headache for a full week but after that my sickness eased up so not sure what to think now. Doc told me come in to see him if I get to 12 weeks for booking in app and he would talk to me about an early scan after that. so I suppose I'm just gonna have to sit it out for another 3 weeks. I m/c in august at 12 weeks so lets hope i get passed it this time.

Hi love and congrats on your BFP - I am 1 day behind you, due Oct 2 !

xx


----------



## Aquarius24

Hope the scan goes well today Rebaby, I will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Aquarius24

So how are you PAL ladies feeling today? I was so bloated yesterday, it comes on really bad in the evenings...although its definately bloat and not bump yet, my figure is definately changing already!

I also found out that one of my good friends is due on the same day as me!! Such a coincidence, really nice to have a close friend that will share this experience with me...although now I am worried that we are going to choose the same names (just a feeling I have)...It happened when I was pregnant with DD, someone who is a friend of a friend picked our daughters name, so when we had DD it looked like we had pinched it.aargh!

Sorry for the ramble!x


----------



## barbie72

Hello all! Didn't bother posting all weekend as I was having a freak out moment. Woke up Saturday and did the TP check like everyone else seems to be doing. There was blood there so I called the doctor. She said it was perfectly normal in early pregnancy and since I had no pain and the bleeding didn't continue I should be fine. She wants me to schedule an early scan this week just to make sure everything is all right. Super scary! Hopefully everything is alright in there. Besides that I have been pretty violently sick and exhausted. Send your good thoughts my way as I go to the doctor this week.


----------



## Aquarius24

Sending you postive and sticky vibes Barbie. Spotting really is very common in early pregnancy and as long as its not accompanied by pain and/or lots of red blood then its nothing to worry about, as your Doc said. Let us know how you get on with the scan xxx


----------



## Rebaby

Just wanted to do a little update here to say thank you all so much for the good luck messages. We had our early scan this afternoon at 6+3, baby was visible and measuring 6 weeks and we were able to see his/her little heartbeat and also got to hear it beating too :cloud9:

Was a wonderful experience and felt a million miles from our experiences in Nov/Dec last year and our scans then :thumbup:

I know the worry never stops with PAL but i feel hugely relived just having been able to actually see our baby in there! :D



barbie72 said:


> Hello all! Didn't bother posting all weekend as I was having a freak out moment. Woke up Saturday and did the TP check like everyone else seems to be doing. There was blood there so I called the doctor. She said it was perfectly normal in early pregnancy and since I had no pain and the bleeding didn't continue I should be fine. She wants me to schedule an early scan this week just to make sure everything is all right. Super scary! Hopefully everything is alright in there. Besides that I have been pretty violently sick and exhausted. Send your good thoughts my way as I go to the doctor this week.

:hugs: I bet you were terrified but it sounds as though it was just a one-off and hopefully you won't have anymore. Good luck for your scan :thumbup:


----------



## barbie72

Thank you both Aquarius and Rebaby. I set up my scan for today at 1:00pm. So only 7 hours until then! hoping for the best. DH can't go as he will be at work. This time will be a solo trip. Totally scared but I guess you have to believe everything is alright.


----------



## Niamh22

Glad everything went well rebaby. good luck barbie sure everything will be fine will keep u in my prayers x


----------



## hippylittlej

so glad it went well Rebaby. Barbie I hope things are ok.

I am shattered today, I have to go on a course tomorrow straight after work and so will be out from 8am until 9pm with only 1 half hour break. I am not sure how I am going to cope. Currently come 7.30pm I am ready to crash.


----------



## Aquarius24

Brill news about the scan rebaby! Barbie my fingers are crossed for Yr scan. Hippylittle that sounds rubbish, you'll be asleep inthe course lol xx


----------



## fides

rebaby, i'm so happy for you! that must have felt WONDERFUL to see the heartbeat!!


i just had my 1st ob/gyn appt today, and she scheduled a scan for Mar 15 - we'll also be 6 wks then, so i really am hoping to see a heartbeat as well! In the meantime, i had hcg quants taken today and will go back in Wednesday again, then by Thursday i should get the call with the results - i can't wait for Thursday!

i hope everyone else is doing really well!


----------



## barbie72

Leaving for the doctor's appointment in 15 minutes. Everything will be ok! has to be ok.


----------



## lulu83

fides said:


> rebaby, i'm so happy for you! that must have felt WONDERFUL to see the heartbeat!!
> 
> 
> i just had my 1st ob/gyn appt today, and she scheduled a scan for Mar 15 - we'll also be 6 wks then, so i really am hoping to see a heartbeat as well! In the meantime, i had hcg quants taken today and will go back in Wednesday again, then by Thursday i should get the call with the results - i can't wait for Thursday!
> 
> i hope everyone else is doing really well!

Sounds like we are in the same boat! Had 1st hcg test done today, as I got my BFP this am. Go back for 2nd hcg Wednesday.
im soo nervous. Been a little off and on crampy, thought Af was definitely going to show. I've had a little spotting, which is also super scary..hope this one stick..

Good luck Wednesday :)


----------



## fides

thanks, and right back at ya!!


----------



## bluejoyx

Congratulations rebaby! It must be a relief to see such a positive scan. Good luck Barbie i hope all goes well. x


----------



## barbie72

:blush: sorry for freaking out! Apparently there was nothing to worry about. The scan went fine and everything is healthy and perfect so far. Got to see the little bean's heart beat too. The doctor has put me at 7 weeks tomorrow. Nothing to do but wait 5 more weeks. Guess occasional bleeding is no big deal. Last pregnancy there was a hemorhage by the baby. No way to tell but that could have beent a factor in the miscarriage. There are no hemorrhages this time. :happydance: Still very glad I went in! Everyone was so understanding!!

Mrs. Wells, they swapped my due date. Mind updating me to October 18th?


----------



## Mrs.Wells

congrats barbie and rebaby. Both fabulous news!! I switched my ultrasound so it will be a week from tomorrow! So excited. I cannot wait. Will update the front page for you barbie.


----------



## srm0421

Hello, this is my 1st pg since my son died 2 hours after birth. I am due by LMP 10-30 or by O date 11-10 ( I had a late O) Not sure which one the drs will use. I am so nervous and I have only known for 2 days.


----------



## Mrs.Wells

Srm0421 - I am so, so sorry for your loss. Congrats on the BFP, although many of us know that with the happiness comes the worry. I will add your date by your LMP, but if it changes just let me know. I will gladly edit it.


----------



## Niamh22

Great news Barbie glad everything is ok. got my first doctors appointment tomorrow for bloods etc. 

so sorry for your loss SRM0421 i can not imagine how worried you are to have gone through what you have and to have tried again an enormous amount of respect for you fingers crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond x


----------



## glitterqueen

haven't been posting much = just way too tired and sick but had scan today at 6 w + 3 and saw a heartbeat- such relief!! I think i read somewhere that there is less chance of m/c if you see the heartbeat? measured 2.7 mm she said that was small but still ok.
what a relief I was convinced I was just constipated! xx


----------



## fides

glitter, that is wonderful news!! congratulations!!


----------



## srm0421

Thanks for the well wishes. I am going to get my dr to do blood work today then again on Thursday and then call my Genetics dr and see what my next step is. Gliter, glad youe scan went well. I won't get any relief until after 11 weeks at the earliest when the can measure the spine and make sure it is all present this time.


----------



## barbie72

Glad to see everyone is hanging in there! Perhaps this will be a lucky thread for all of us. Sorry to hear so many of us are feeling ill. My doctor actually congratulated me on throwing up. "Yay! It means things are going right!"
srm0421: I am also so sorry for your loss. I think Niamh22 said it very well. I also have an incredible amount of respect for your courage. Hang in there til 11 weeks!


----------



## srm0421

Thanks again, Still no call back from my dr, she is a teacher too so she is at the school when she is not in the office.


----------



## Aquarius24

Good news on the scans barbie and glitter. 

Welcome srm0421, so sorry for Yr loss. You indeed are a very strong n brave lady. Lots of best wishes n sticky vibes are bring sent your way xxx


----------



## shelleney

Hi ladies! :hi:

Sorry I havent been posting much. Back at work this week, and absolutely exhausted!!!
Welcome to all the newbies!
Hope everyone is doing well. Will chat tomorrow....
xx


----------



## littlebabyno4

barbie72 said:


> Hello all! Didn't bother posting all weekend as I was having a freak out moment. Woke up Saturday and did the TP check like everyone else seems to be doing. There was blood there so I called the doctor. She said it was perfectly normal in early pregnancy and since I had no pain and the bleeding didn't continue I should be fine. She wants me to schedule an early scan this week just to make sure everything is all right. Super scary! Hopefully everything is alright in there. Besides that I have been pretty violently sick and exhausted. Send your good thoughts my way as I go to the doctor this week.

ah good luck with your scan hope all is well xx


----------



## hoping:)

Hi girls:hi: congrats to all the new fall moms!

My name is Amber and I just found out I am pregnant on Saturday. I am due November 9th and praying this little one sticks. So far thins are a bit shaky because I started to spot dark brown yesterday. The good thing is I am not cramping and my hcg yesterday was 120. I did another hpt this morning and it's a lot darker than yesterday so I hope that is a good sign. Fx


----------



## fides

welcome, hoping!! i do hope everything will be alright for you.


----------



## hippylittlej

So tired today. I also kept getting kids at work poking me in the boobs yesterday or when giving me cuddles squeezing them to hard, at one point I yelped in pain. I am sure my staff are starting to guess.

Great news on the scan barbie.

I has better run as another long day ahead for me.


----------



## glitterqueen

srm0421 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes. I am going to get my dr to do blood work today then again on Thursday and then call my Genetics dr and see what my next step is. Gliter, glad youe scan went well. I won't get any relief until after 11 weeks at the earliest when the can measure the spine and make sure it is all present this time.

hope everyhting all goes ok with you- wishing you loads of luck and love you r very brave xx


----------



## Rebaby

First, a warm welcome to the new ladies on this thread :hugs: I hope we'll have a wonderfully long and healthy 9 months ahead to all get to know each other :thumbup:

Excellent news about the scan barbie :happydance: Really pleased for you.

And i feel your pain hippylittlej- i went to bed at 8.30pm last night and yet i'm still shattered today :dohh:


----------



## barbie72

Thanks Rebaby. I am feeling much better after getting to see the scan. Nice to know things are already better than last time. 

Coming up on the day of the pregnancy when we lost the baby last time. only another 4 days and this one will have gotten farther than the last. So more good news!

Feeling SOOOO awful today though. I slept for 9 hours last night which appears to be a mistake. Blood sugar was so low this morning I hurled in the shower! Gross. My boss keeps making fun of me for eating all day long. Not my fault I am so hungry!!


----------



## hippylittlej

I keep forgetting to eat, I want food and then it makes me feel sick. 
I really need to start eating healthy snacks to keep my energy levels up.

I am still feeling positive, but it is sad to see others on the threads losing their babies, it brings back so many sad memories :(


----------



## fides

Yes, hippy, I know what you mean with seeing the other threads. Very, very sad.

I feel like my life is on hold right now until I get my 48-hr hcg quants in tomorrow - I think I will then be a bit more at ease. I went back today for my 2nd round (they told me Monday's blood was at 956! yay!), and they ended up having to poke me SEVEN times b/c my veins kept rolling! It will all be worth it if my quants are looking good tomorrow, though - i can't wait for the phone call.


----------



## shelleney

hippylittlej said:


> So tired today. I also kept getting kids at work poking me in the boobs yesterday or when giving me cuddles squeezing them to hard, at one point I yelped in pain. I am sure my staff are starting to guess.
> .

I couldve written this post myself!
The kids in my class keep poking my boobs and I keep yelping :haha:
Where do you work?
xx


----------



## lulu83

So I got my round 2 beta #s back this afternoon and they took the blood this AM! Good news is that it doubled, actually almost tripled! Im feeling a little bit better. still cautious and nervous, but trying to stay positive...

I ended up calling doc to see if results were back and was told "a nurse would have to call me." I thought for sure it was bad news...thankfully it wasnt! will find out when i go in to see the doc tomorrow when he gets back into the office. he was saying he wants to probably do a 6 wk u/s.. not sure why im so scared.. 

MrsWells, would you mind adding me to the list? My LMP was 2.1.11. 

so exciting! crossing my fingers (and toes) for all of us :)


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats to all the ladies who have had great scans and hcg levels so far:thumbup:

MrsWells do you mind adding me as well? My LMP was 2.2.11:thumbup:

I am still having a little brown spotting on and off but it has definitely slowed down. I had betas done on Monday-120 and then again today-303 so they have more than doubled in 48 hours:happydance: I have my 1st ultrasound scheduled for 3/11/11 when I will be about 5w2d.


----------



## jcg0506

Hi everyone--I hope there's room for another (the more the merrier!). I am due Oct. 9. I had a scan last week at 7 weeks and got to see the heartbeat, which was reassuring. Last scan at mc, everything was already gone. And glitterqueen, I think you're right; my doctor said mc chances go down to 5% after a detectable heartbeat. I'm now waiting for the NT scan to be clear.


----------



## hippylittlej

shelleney said:


> hippylittlej said:
> 
> 
> So tired today. I also kept getting kids at work poking me in the boobs yesterday or when giving me cuddles squeezing them to hard, at one point I yelped in pain. I am sure my staff are starting to guess.
> .
> 
> I couldve written this post myself!
> The kids in my class keep poking my boobs and I keep yelping :haha:
> Where do you work?
> xxClick to expand...

I am the deputy manager of a nursery in South Manchester.


----------



## fides

welcome, jct! congrats on the heartbeat - that is wonderful!!

well, ladies, I just got my 48-hr HcG results in: Monday was 956 and yesterday was 1915! Praise the Lord!! I know it's still very early on, but I'm still so happy. It's just really nice b/c last time around, there really was no early monitoring, so it is nice to know that so far everything is okay. Still praying we make it through the pregnancy, but at least I know that as of yesterday, our baby is doing just fine. The next check on the baby will be an early internal scan on March 15, so now I just have that to look forward to.


----------



## Aquarius24

Great news on the scans n blood results ladies. Welcome to the new ladies. Jcg I also had a scan at 7 weeks n saw a heartbeat, it's so amazing isn't it! I'm still worrying though ;-( only saw mw last night so no idea when my dating scan will be,, she said it could be nearer to 14 weeks though. Aargh I can't wait that long!!! Ok rant over lol x


----------



## bluejoyx

Congratulations on all the fantastic scan and hcg level results. I am so pleased that things are going well for so many people! Its so sad seeing the losses on the other threads. I have my early scan tomorrow and am very nervous!! Dont think i will sleep much tonight even though i am shattered. Fingers crossed for a heatbeat x


----------



## srm0421

Great news on scans and hcg numbers, my dr won't do bloods unless my urine test came back BFN but even with diluted urine it is BFP so I said screw my regular dr and went and scheduled my appt with an OBGYN, I go next tues. I am so excited to get the ball rolling.


----------



## fides

blue, i do hope everything goes well for you tomorrow!! 

srm, i am glad you will get to see your ob/gyn next week. i feel better just having had blood levels taken b/c already it's more than i did for my last pregnancy, so "get the ball rolling" sounds about right to me. good luck!

jcg & aquarius, i am so nervous about my 1st scan - were you scared going in? Was it internal? How long did it take for them to scan you? With my m/c, after the bleeding started i had an internal scan, and it seemed like it took forever, and the tech wasn't talking - all she said was, "are you seeing the doctor after this, then?". Anyway, i am so nervous, so if you ladies can share positives (other than seeing the heartbeat - i can hardly imagine how wonderful that would be) to help put me at ease, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shelleney

hoping:) said:


> Congrats to all the ladies who have had great scans and hcg levels so far:thumbup:
> 
> MrsWells do you mind adding me as well? My LMP was 2.2.11:thumbup:
> 
> I am still having a little brown spotting on and off but it has definitely slowed down. I had betas done on Monday-120 and then again today-303 so they have more than doubled in 48 hours:happydance: I have my 1st ultrasound scheduled for 3/11/11 when I will be about 5w2d.

Hey Hoping.
Just want to give up a little advice about your scan. i had my scan on weds, and they measured me at 5w2d, the same as you will be at your scan. they didnt see a baby or a heartbeat, hust a gestational sac and a yolk sac. but they said that was normal (but i was expecting to see a baby).
so i just wanted to warn you so that you wouldnt be worried or disappointed at your scan :hugs:
good luck xx


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks for the advice shelleney! I will be happy to at least see a sac and yolk sac. I believe a heart beat and fetal pole is usually visable after the 6th week. When will you have your next scan?


----------



## bluejoyx

Hi just got back from scan they couldnt find a heartbeat and i have to go back in 10 days. I am devistated!!! This is pretty much how it started last year, then i had 4 weeks of waiting untill i miscarried naturally.


----------



## Aquarius24

fides said:


> blue, i do hope everything goes well for you tomorrow!!
> 
> srm, i am glad you will get to see your ob/gyn next week. i feel better just having had blood levels taken b/c already it's more than i did for my last pregnancy, so "get the ball rolling" sounds about right to me. good luck!
> 
> jcg & aquarius, i am so nervous about my 1st scan - were you scared going in? Was it internal? How long did it take for them to scan you? With my m/c, after the bleeding started i had an internal scan, and it seemed like it took forever, and the tech wasn't talking - all she said was, "are you seeing the doctor after this, then?". Anyway, i am so nervous, so if you ladies can share positives (other than seeing the heartbeat - i can hardly imagine how wonderful that would be) to help put me at ease, it would be greatly appreciated.

Hi hun, i was petrified going in! She said to me I will have a look for a couple of mins and then let you know what I find... anyway she didnt say anything and kept looking and I was just thinking 'she cant find anything' ! She then turned and showed me the screen and said theres your baby!! I cried I was that relieved ! It was external but I was 7 weeks, I can see by your post you will be 6 weeks. Just to warn you I have read many experiences of scans on here at 6 weeks were no heartbeat was seen...just because it was too early. This was the major reason I wanted to wait till 7 weeks. So do not be dis-hearted or worried if you dont see much, heres hoping you do though! x


----------



## Aquarius24

hoping:) said:


> Thanks for the advice shelleney! I will be happy to at least see a sac and yolk sac. I believe a heart beat and fetal pole is usually visable after the 6th week. When will you have your next scan?

A heartbeat and fetal pole sometimes cant be seen at 6 weeks either...babies all grow at different rates. Good luck for your scan xx


----------



## Aquarius24

bluejoyx said:


> Hi just got back from scan they couldnt find a heartbeat and i have to go back in 10 days. I am devistated!!! This is pretty much how it started last year, then i had 4 weeks of waiting untill i miscarried naturally.

How far along are you hun? Pls see my post replying to fides...if under 7 weeks then it sometimes is too early to see a heartbeat. I think all scans before 7 weeks should be banned for this reason!! It causes unneccessary worry x


----------



## barbie72

Aquarius24 said:


> bluejoyx said:
> 
> 
> Hi just got back from scan they couldnt find a heartbeat and i have to go back in 10 days. I am devistated!!! This is pretty much how it started last year, then i had 4 weeks of waiting untill i miscarried naturally.
> 
> How far along are you hun? Pls see my post replying to fides...if under 7 weeks then it sometimes is too early to see a heartbeat. I think all scans before 7 weeks should be banned for this reason!! It causes unneccessary worry xClick to expand...

Agreed! When you are under 7 it is so hard to catch a heart beat. They did mine internally and even then i could barely see it! The tech made me hold my breath and they sent a scanner wave thing over it and they detected the heart rate. Scared me to death but the tech was confident! It is so unfair when they won't show you anything and they make you wait. Don't lose hope yet!!!


----------



## barbie72

Hello Ladies,

This made me laugh. Have a look. It is pretty awesome!
https://www.lets-panic.com/pregnancy/


----------



## fides

oh, blue - i do hope everything is okay. :hugs: 

aquarius, thanks so much for the info about early scans. i guess i just have to trust everything is okay, at this point, and see how it goes. worrying about a scan for the next, what, nine days won't help anyone.

barbie, i am loving that site - hillarious!


----------



## hippylittlej

Bluejoyx I feel your pain, this is what happened to me last time too. Go and demand they do your HGC levels. I refused to wait ten days, they will test you twice and see if the levels go up, stay level or go down, you will know then what is happening. I hope it is good news.


----------



## bluejoyx

Thank you for all your advice a good wishes. I am 6 weeks 2 days today, i am going to try to stay positive but it is really hard!

Hippylittle J they did the serial HCG levels last time and they doubled, so i think i am just going to wait. It was such a rollercoater with my first miscariage, basically started bleeding at 7 weeks, they scanned me and told me there was no chance but would do serial hcg levels. They rang me and told me they had doulbled and had another scan at 8 weeks, they found a hearbeat and told me everything looked good. 2 days later I was bleeding heavily (christmas day) and as i had open access to the gyne ward rang them, they told me to go in and scanned me, told me they couldnt find heart beat but told scanner wasnt as sensitive as in the epau, so not to give up hope. A week later i was bleeding so heavily had to go back and passed the pregnancy in the tolielts while waiting to be seen. Today i had to go back into these same toilets to give a urine sample, i couldnt help think it was a sign. Since then i have had a further 2 pregnancys but havnt got this far since the first one last January. 

I am still feeling really tired, moody, emotional, sickly, and very very sorry for myself.

I hope you are all well and have better luck than me on your upcomming scans and see what you need to. x


----------



## barbie72

Hey guys,

I ran across this as a fun idea to relieve the stress. I saw a site where they were talking about going on a baby moon. Like you take a quick trip to a small vacation spot just you and the hubby. As a kind of last little bit of time together. A lot of ladies like to do this before baby arrives around their second or third trimester. I thought it would be fun to go now though! We are going to take a quick trip to Seattle in a month to blow off some steam, get out of town, and just enjoy being together. Instead of all this fear and anxiety! Hopefully I am not sick the whole time lol.


----------



## barbie72

bluejoyx said:


> Thank you for all your advice a good wishes. I am 6 weeks 2 days today, i am going to try to stay positive but it is really hard!
> 
> Hippylittle J they did the serial HCG levels last time and they doubled, so i think i am just going to wait. It was such a rollercoater with my first miscariage, basically started bleeding at 7 weeks, they scanned me and told me there was no chance but would do serial hcg levels. They rang me and told me they had doulbled and had another scan at 8 weeks, they found a hearbeat and told me everything looked good. 2 days later I was bleeding heavily (christmas day) and as i had open access to the gyne ward rang them, they told me to go in and scanned me, told me they couldnt find heart beat but told scanner wasnt as sensitive as in the epau, so not to give up hope. A week later i was bleeding so heavily had to go back and passed the pregnancy in the tolielts while waiting to be seen. Today i had to go back into these same toilets to give a urine sample, i couldnt help think it was a sign. Since then i have had a further 2 pregnancys but havnt got this far since the first one last January.
> 
> I am still feeling really tired, moody, emotional, sickly, and very very sorry for myself.
> 
> I hope you are all well and have better luck than me on your upcomming scans and see what you need to. x

That is very traumatic! I cannot believe they were unable to warn you sooner. I am so sorry you had to go through that. Keep holding on. My best wishes are with you!


----------



## hippylittlej

Barbie we booked to go to Egypt at the end of Marhc, one it was my original due date and two I need to get away and relax to get through the last couple of weeks. I am just hoping that I am not sick on the plane.


----------



## shelleney

So sorry to hear they couldnt find your baby's heartbeat Bluejoy. But Im sure its just because you're very early. Im sure when you go for your follow up scan, they will find it then. I will be thinking of you :hugs:
xx


----------



## srm0421

bluejoyx said:


> Hi just got back from scan they couldnt find a heartbeat and i have to go back in 10 days. I am devistated!!! This is pretty much how it started last year, then i had 4 weeks of waiting untill i miscarried naturally.

Oh I am so sorry, I will be praying it was just too early and things will be fine.


----------



## hippylittlej

So I have just started throwing up and can't stop. It started at 5am and so for three hours I have been unable to keep anything down :( I have to keep drinking water though as dry retching is horrible. Urggg, not sure how I will cope if this happens on a week day as I have to be in work by 8am.


----------



## fides

hippy, i'm so sorry you're feeling ill. i keep reading vitamin b6 is supposed to help with morning sickness, if you want to try that. i plan on trying it this time around if things get bad again. i do hope your tummy calms down a bit. :hugs:


----------



## hippylittlej

this has not been a fun day, I've been sick now for 12 hours. I am hoping this is it now for the day.
I hope you ladies are all well.


----------



## bluejoyx

Hi im sorry that you are feeling so rough hippylittlej. I have constant nausea, but im not complaining if its a good sign, im trying to stay positive but its very difficult! 

Can i ask you ladies if any of you have suffered from blue hands. Both my hands turned complealy blue before, it freaked me out a bit! 

How are all you feeling. The idea of a babymoon sounds lovley i hope you all have fantastic time before your little ones arrive.


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi ladies and congratulations to you all on your BFPs! :hi:

I would love to be added to the list. I am due November 10th. I am 4 weeks, 3 days today. Glad to have found you all and excited but still a bit nervous. 

My first blood tests were really good - prog was 40 and never had it that high before so hoping the next set tomorrow will be just as good.


----------



## fides

titi, welcome, and congratulations!


----------



## Niamh22

u can take me off the front ladies eptopic pregancy. good luck to u all x


----------



## barbie72

I am sorry Niamh! Hang in there. It is gut wrenching to hear that. I couldn't be more sorry. Telling people is always the hardest. Be kind to yourself the next few months and take it easy.


----------



## bluejoyx

Niamh, i am so sorry to here that. hugs x x


----------



## srm0421

I am sorry Niamh, My thoughts are with you.


----------



## fides

Niamh, i am so sorry to hear that. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tititimes2

Niamh22 said:


> u can take me off the front ladies eptopic pregancy. good luck to u all x

So sorry Niamh.


----------



## hippylittlej

Niamh so sorry for your loss, it sucks ass.

I am struggling with my MS at the moment, off to the doctors to see what I can do about it. I am going to find working difficult if I continue to vomit so much.


----------



## Niamh22

thanks ladies i hope you all have a happy healthy 9 months. I hope the MS eases for you hippy x


----------



## barbie72

Sorry you are so sick HippylittleJ. I nearly went in sane because I felt pretty well this morning. Last time with the MMC I felt better before I should have and that was the only sign that I lost the baby. I am sooo afraid of not being sick at this point! I think that officially makes me insane. I do hope you at least get to a point where you can function though. What you are going through sounds no fun.
Anyone else having ok days and then really bad days for MS? I want to stop freaking out the days I feel a little better and just be thankful for them.


----------



## Rebaby

I'm so sorry to hear that Niamh, my thoughts go out to you :hugs:

Hope your MS eases soon hippylittlej :hugs: i have never had sickness of any kind in 1st trimester with any of my pregnancies but had full blown hyperemesis during 2nd trimester with our son, so i don't get too worried about not feeling/being sick at this stage and i don't get too complacent about not being sick either as i know it could start at any point!

I had my booking in appointment with the midwife this afternoon and it all went well although tbh i'm still struggling with the idea that this pregnancy is actually going to result in a healthy baby in approx 32 weeks time, our most recent miscarriage seems to have really taken the ooomph out of me in that regard. Even though we've had a very positive early scan result there's still a big part of me that thinks it might not work out. PAL is so tough :(


----------



## hayley x

:hi: wondering if I can join this thread? I'm due 28th September but you dont have september on your list... is there somewhere else I should go? x


----------



## barbie72

No Hayley, here is the place to be! Come join us! You will be our first September baby. You are quite welcome. Congrats on your BFP.


----------



## barbie72

Agreed Rebaby. I have no confidence in this pregnancy. Had a great early scan but I just feel sort of deflated. 
I was speaking with DH this morning about how nervous I am all the time. I just keep checking symptoms every second. It is exhausting! I asked him why he isn't worried. He said "there is nothing I can do but keep you happy and healthy. We both have no power. We just stay positive and keep each other going." It was really sweet. It reminded me that no matter how vigilant I am about this pregnancy there really is no way to prevent whatever the outcome is. PAL does suck.


----------



## fides

hayley, welcome! i'd say that since the fall equinox is somewhere around Sept 22, so hat would make you a Fall mommy-to-be!


----------



## hayley x

Thanks girls, your so welcoming, its nice :)

I dont know if I'm meant to 'introduce' myself? so just incase...

We lost our baby boy, Alex, in April 2009, he only lived for 12 days, when we woke to find him dead :( There was no cause found for his death so it was registered as SIDS :( 

We have already had our first Rainbow baby and it means the world for us to have her, but this pregnancy is already proving a challenge emotionally, when I naievely thought it would be easier :dohh:

Hope to get to know you all more soon :) xxx


----------



## fides

oh, hayley, so sorry for your loss! here's hoping you have a happy pregnancy.


----------



## srm0421

Hey Haley, glad you found us. I don't think any PAL is easy even if you had your first rainbow baby healthy, we will always have those "what if" thoughts.

Hippy- with my last pg I was so sick I lost 6 lbs in the first month or two. I was given anti nausea pills and I wore "sea bands" I already started wearing them just in case, they are little bands you wear on your wrists and the button on them goes on the inside of your wrists, it is supposed to be a pressure point spot and they are used for sea sickness. Hope you find something soon. I haven't really been nauseous this time around but I have been very very dizzy. 

I go to my first appt tomorrow and I got all my paperwork from my son's pregnancy together and started reading it, it makes me sad but as I have said before, there is nothing that can be done now besides wait and enjoy as much as possible. I just want to hold my baby in my arms and breast feed him/her and keep him/her this time. I feel good about this pg but still have a little tiny part of me that is guarded. Not sure I can really change that little part but I will continue to try.


----------



## srm0421

Sorry double post.


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi ladies :flower: Would it be ok if I joined too? Think I'm due sometime in November! 

Lora xxxxx


----------



## barbie72

Welcome LoraLoo! Congratulations! We need more November babies so come on over.


----------



## hayley x

thank you :hugs: 

srm, good luck tomorrow at your appointment, I hope it goes well, I know things are different over there so do you know if you will get a scan tomorrow or not, or is it too soon?

:hi: Lora, glad you're over here :) do you have your first appointment booked yet? x


----------



## LoraLoo

hayley x said:


> thank you :hugs:
> 
> srm, good luck tomorrow at your appointment, I hope it goes well, I know things are different over there so do you know if you will get a scan tomorrow or not, or is it too soon?
> 
> :hi: Lora, glad you're over here :) do you have your first appointment booked yet? x

Not yet Hayley, cars been at garage today supposedly getting brakes done, went to pick it up n he didnt have time so car-less tomorrow too! Will try n get in for Thursday.

I'm feeing very nervous about telling my mum etc, you wouldnt think i was 27 would you :shock: :haha:


----------



## hayley x

:lol: is she 'one of them mums' that think they still have a big say in your life.... thats me in 20 years time :rofl:

I cant drive but I can imagine its a pain to be without a car, hope its sorted tomorrow x


----------



## LoraLoo

hayley x said:


> :lol: is she 'one of them mums' that think they still have a big say in your life.... thats me in 20 years time :rofl:
> 
> I cant drive but I can imagine its a pain to be without a car, hope its sorted tomorrow x

Its a pain when you are used to one, lol! 

She's not actually too bad like that my Mum, i think she knows i wouldn't let her lol. I think its because I had Caitlyn young (was 16 when i fell) and i hid it from her til i was 11 weeks :blush: and she was so disappointed because she wanted me to have what she never had, a career etc. Then when I fell with Ollie she said 'Oh no, not again' and then the same with Eve lol. Dont know why as I had my on home and was working :dohh: The only one she didnt say it about was Amy!
Caitlyns always banging on about wanting a new brother or sister and my mum always says 'you dont want no more, youve got enough and you've got no more room for any more'

Oops, then? :haha: xxxxx


----------



## fides

welcome, loraloo!


----------



## Aquarius24

Welcome to the new ladies... So sorry for Yr loss niamph. 

Rebaby Im also agreed. Pal sure does take the enjoyment out of pregnancy! 

Lora Yr mum sounds like mine, still telling me what to do n I'm 32 ha x


----------



## Aquarius24

Welcome to the new ladies... So sorry for Yr loss niamph. 

Rebaby Im also agreed. Pal sure does take the enjoyment out of pregnancy! 

Lora Yr mum sounds like mine, still telling me what to do n I'm 32 ha x


----------



## Aquarius24

Oops sorry for the duplicate post x


----------



## barbie72

hippylittlej said:


> Barbie we booked to go to Egypt at the end of Marhc, one it was my original due date and two I need to get away and relax to get through the last couple of weeks. I am just hoping that I am not sick on the plane.

This sounds awesome! I think it is a good idea to get away. I just wish it was sooner. My brain is so fried from thinking about all this all the time. Then on top of it feeling so ill does not help.
I just want a good night's sleep and some food that does not make me ill. I had this problem last time where once I ate something I couldn't eat it again because the thought of it made me ill. Food aversion is a son of gun. This has been the hardest couple of months. 1 more to go. I saw the early scan a week ago but the peace of mind has not lasted long. Thursday is the furthest along I got last time so I am pretty much working myself up for devastation. Wish I could take my own advise and relax :blush:


----------



## srm0421

Welcome Loraloo, I am glad you finally got confirmation. Sorry about the car, ours is acting up and with 3 kids and schools and work we are stressing but we will get it fixed soon.

My appt tomorrow should be basic i guess, I am not even 5 weeks but they might do a dating scan since my LMP was 1-23 but I didn't O until 2-16, kind of a big discrepancy. I know not much will be seen this early but I won't pass up a chance for any kind of confirmation. I gathered up all my paperwork on Gage and the testing and the autopsy and recommendations so hopefully the ball will get rolling tomorrow.


----------



## fides

hope it all goes well tomorrow, srm


----------



## barbie72

Anyone heard from Mrs. Wells in a while? Don't think she has posted in a bit....


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi ladies, I'm having a bit of a wobble tonight, am convinced I'm going to lose this LO. I cant believe how attached I am already, just feeling very scared at every niggle and twinge. Really want a scan but know I'd be too early to see anything anyway.


----------



## hayley x

anyone heard from srm and how she got on?

lora, its amazing isnt it just how quickly we fear the worst. I have thankfully never suffered a MC, but I always thought no pain would come close to losing Alex (this isnt to say I dont think a MC is devestating, but its different), BUT since being pregnant this time, its all I've thought about and realise now just how much it would hurt, you start making dreams the moment youre pregnant.

You dont know how many weeks you are yet do you? so maybe you will have a scan soon to see whats what in there? x


----------



## LoraLoo

hayley x said:


> anyone heard from srm and how she got on?
> 
> lora, its amazing isnt it just how quickly we fear the worst. I have thankfully never suffered a MC, but I always thought no pain would come close to losing Alex (this isnt to say I dont think a MC is devestating, but its different), BUT since being pregnant this time, its all I've thought about and realise now just how much it would hurt, you start making dreams the moment youre pregnant.
> 
> You dont know how many weeks you are yet do you? so maybe you will have a scan soon to see whats what in there? x

I've not had one either, I think thats why I'm worried so much, is it something like 1 in 5 end in m/c? Well, this is my fifth baby and Ive not had one yet, I feellike this must be my 1 in 5, that the odds are stacked against me. bloody statistics.
I thought I'd be a bit more relaxed this time round, dont think I'm going to be though. Tests are getting darker though, thats a good sign, right?
Going off the digi and when Amy started sleeping through I think I'm probably 4 weeks and a couple of days.
hen would they be able to see anything? I know with Amy at 5 weeks just an empty sac, at 7 weeks baby with h/b and yolk. I dont know whether to ask gp to do my bloods or if that will just worry me more if they arent doubling. Its so stressful. I want to skip to 12 weeks, but then i know i'll want to skip to 20 weeks, 24 weeks...birth, past 5 days old....the worry never goes, does it? Sorry for the long waffle! Its hard not havibng anyone to talk about it too xxxx


----------



## hayley x

I think its 1/4 so you're already past the statistics, but its just an average :( I know statistics are important to follow guidelines etc, but its no way of guaging if you will have a loss or not, god I dont want to upset or offend anyone!

I had a scan at 4+4, 5+2 and 6+2 and the 6+2 was the first 'certain' scan of a pregnancy (with Daisy). So I wouldnt go before then personally. Also I wouldnt have bloods either, my bloods (again with Daisy) didnt double at all, over halved but not near double, and it made them and me worry more! then cause I was in the did my obs and my pulse rate was up and they made me stay in until it came down, and it was just one thing after another when if I was having a 'normal' pregnancy wouldnt have had any of them worries. Hope that makes sense?

:hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

hayley x said:


> I think its 1/4 so you're already past the statistics, but its just an average :( I know statistics are important to follow guidelines etc, but its no way of guaging if you will have a loss or not, god I dont want to upset or offend anyone!
> 
> I had a scan at 4+4, 5+2 and 6+2 and the 6+2 was the first 'certain' scan of a pregnancy (with Daisy). So I wouldnt go before then personally. Also I wouldnt have bloods either, my bloods (again with Daisy) didnt double at all, over halved but not near double, and it made them and me worry more! then cause I was in the did my obs and my pulse rate was up and they made me stay in until it came down, and it was just one thing after another when if I was having a 'normal' pregnancy wouldnt have had any of them worries. Hope that makes sense?
> 
> :hugs:

Totally makes sense, very similar to me with Amy. On my first scan they scanned me and told me i wasnt pg, but did bloods which were 20. Aain they said i wasnt preg. In 48 hours it rose to 28, this time they said i was going to lose the baby. 

2 weeks later I had another scan which showed an empty sac which I was told could be a cyst. HCG was finally doubling so was then told they were worried it was ectopic.

Finall 2 weeks latern we saw a h/b! Those 4 weeks were horrendous, I couldnt eat or sleep, so definately dont want a scan before 6 weeks. Was ur 6+2 scan internal? xxx


----------



## hayley x

Seems we had similar experiences then. I wanted this pregnancy to be less medically managed, but the more I get into pregnancy the more reassurance I need. I also wanted to let baby come naturally but doubt that would be an option either, and tbh I'm not comfortable with it being an option now!

Yes the scan was internal, I had one privately at 7+ something which was a tummy scan. Then with this one had one at 9+2 tummy scan which is in my siggy. I'd say go 7+ for a scan if you need one, but dont push yourself too far without having one, I wish I went at 8 weeks, I was 'fine' til then but that extra week waiting I was a mess :( x


----------



## LoraLoo

Going to try and get in Dr's for Thursday, so will ask about a scan then. Am really hoping that I'm going to get the same level of care as last time but I'm not sure with it being 2nd baby after Eve, same as you. I wouldnt feel comfortable going over either, though luckily, touch wood, Ive never had any serious complications in pregnancy. Thankful I tend to go into labour a few days before edd which has saved me the worry!

Im going out for lunch tomorrow with one of my best friends. She was 3 months ahed of me with Eve so we were pregnant together and she's been really supportive. She's now 12 weeks pregnant again so we are both expecting together again, I hope this time we get chance to do all the 'baby things' together. Am dying to tell her, but I'm scared aswell in case yet again I'm the one with empty arms xxxx


----------



## hayley x

omg how weird. me and my best friend shared our first pregnancies together too. her baby was due a month after Alex - she got her baby, we didnt :cry: now she is a week ahead of me and I am shitting it. I'm convinced its a sign, too much de ja vu, and I will be left with empty arms again :cry: I hate that shes pregnant, but I know its my irrational fears rather than me not being happy for her iykwim?

I had PE both times and had to have them out at 38 weeks, hoping for a 37-38 week induction this time too! 

Good luck with the doctors, hope they manage to sort a scan for you. The midwife told me it doesnt matter how many babys you have the fact is Eve still died, thats never going to change so you will always need the extra care and support, and they will want to give you it too :hugs: x


----------



## LoraLoo

hayley x said:


> omg how weird. me and my best friend shared our first pregnancies together too. her baby was due a month after Alex - she got her baby, we didnt :cry: now she is a week ahead of me and I am shitting it. I'm convinced its a sign, too much de ja vu, and I will be left with empty arms again :cry: I hate that shes pregnant, but I know its my irrational fears rather than me not being happy for her iykwim?
> 
> I had PE both times and had to have them out at 38 weeks, hoping for a 37-38 week induction this time too!
> 
> Good luck with the doctors, hope they manage to sort a scan for you. The midwife told me it doesnt matter how many babys you have the fact is Eve still died, thats never going to change so you will always need the extra care and support, and they will want to give you it too :hugs: x

Thanks hun , really 'glad' i have someone to share this journey with, whether it turns out good or bad, with someone who understands. Though I really wish you didnt, iykwim :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## shelleney

so sorry Niamh :hugs:
i had an ectopic last year, so im here if you need to talk....

welcome to all the new ladies :hi:

hi to everyone else!

xx


----------



## coco84

I'm due 10th of november :)


----------



## Mrs.Wells

So sorry I have been MIA! I went on a vacation to Georgia and got back on Monday. I have been so sick from morning sickness I have been staying away from the computer lately. I had my first ultrasound and we were able to see the heartbeat. DH almost cried. I was also so relieved, but so consumed with nausea I felt like I wasn't totally present. Anyway, welcome to so many new ladies I will add you all to the list. And Niahm I am so, so sorry!! Rest well and in time hopefully, we will catch you on this list again soon!


----------



## Mrs.Wells

Okay, the front post is updated, please let me know if I have forgotten anyone or if I have your date wrong. Thanks!!


----------



## coco84

Thanks for adding me and congrats on your scan Mrs.Wells


----------



## hayley x

thanks for updating the first page :) x


----------



## Aquarius24

morning ladies, how is everyone doing? Im still anxiously waiting for my dating scan appt to come through, so worried that buba is not ok...had scan at 7 weeks and saw a heartbeat but still dont believe there is something in there!!

Had a lots of dull heaches this week and the nausea seems worse than ever...

Hope every one is feeling nice n rubbish too! lol x


----------



## hayley x

once a heartbeat is detected the MC rate does go down :hugs: Its hard not to fear the worse. Do you have a doppler? I listen in to Bertie with a doppler and its really reassuring. x


----------



## LoraLoo

hayley x said:


> once a heartbeat is detected the MC rate does go down :hugs: Its hard not to fear the worse. Do you have a doppler? I listen in to Bertie with a doppler and its really reassuring. x

What doppler have u got and when can it pick a heartbeat up from? I'm just waiting on my scan date, excited and nervous all rolled into one! xxx


----------



## hayley x

This is the one I have https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Home-Ultrasound-MAS-Baby-watcher-/170612653442?pt=UK_Baby_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item27b94e7d82#ht_683wt_1139 Its really good, I found Daisy at 9+3 and Bertie 9+5/6. You dont need earphones which is what I like and its similar to the one the midwife uses :thumbup:

are you getting an early scan? x


----------



## LoraLoo

hayley x said:


> This is the one I have https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Home-Ultrasound-MAS-Baby-watcher-/170612653442?pt=UK_Baby_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item27b94e7d82#ht_683wt_1139 Its really good, I found Daisy at 9+3 and Bertie 9+5/6. You dont need earphones which is what I like and its similar to the one the midwife uses :thumbup:
> 
> are you getting an early scan? x

Yes he phoned there and then, theyre going to phone me with a date. I think it was more to do with not having AF since Amy than losing Eve, I dont know if he woud have arranged one anyway? He was really lovely. Fingers X! Will deffo be getting a doppler this time round I didnt wish Amy and spent many an afternoon/night crying or phoning m/w etc! xxx


----------



## fides

coco, welcome and congratulations!

MrsWells, huge congrats on a wonderful scan - great news!!

Aquarius, i am sure everything is just fine!

as for me, morning sickness finally caught up to me...


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks Mrs. Wells for updating the front page. Sorry you are having such bad morning sickness but congrats on a great scan and seeing the heart beat:thumbup:

AFM- spotting has pretty much stopped but I am still anxious and nervous about my scan tomorrow. I know we won't see much but I am praying we at least see a gestational sac and measure properly. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## barbie72

Glad to have you back Mrs. Wells! I was getting worried!

I was nervous about my symptoms lessening the last couple days. Looks like morning sickness is back with a vengeance! I am currently at work trying not to projectile vomit on my computer screen.


----------



## Aquarius24

Thanks Hayley for the reassurance. I am looking at a Doppler on eBay. It's a sonoline b one which ive heard is quite good. My only worry with getting one though is that I won't be able to find the hb but I will be 11 weeks on sun so may be in with a good chance. Got mw this morn for bloods so I'm gonna ask her to ring scan dept. Hope everyone ok today ! X


----------



## Aquarius24

Ok so I've been to mw for bloods n she asked if I wanted her to try listen in to the heartbeat. I was a bit wary as still early but she found it straight away!! So happy. Got scan booked too for 31 march x


----------



## fides

awww, that's wonderful!!! congrats!!


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: yay for hearing heartbeat :) not long til your scan now either :happydance: x


----------



## hoping:)

Aquarius- what a relief they found the heart beat so quickly:thumbup:

I just wanted to do a quick update- I had my 1st ultrasound today and we are measuring right on and got to see the gestational sac and we are 99% sure we saw the yolk sac too:happydance:

Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## fides

hoping, that's great news - congratulations!!


----------



## shelleney

Hi everyone :hi:

Sorry to hear so many of you are suffering with M/S. i have nausea all day every day, but so far no vomiting.

Congrats to all those you have seen their babies and seen/heard their heartbeats. I had a scan today, and saw Bo measuring 7 weeks. Also saw her heartbeat. I cried happy tears. Have my first midwives appointment in 2 weeks time, and my dating scan in a months time.

Hope you are all ok.
xx


----------



## fides

awww, shelleney, that is wonderful! congratulations!


----------



## maratobe

sorry double post


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!!
can i join over here?? im due the 16th of november! im booked into my doctor for next friday and i cant wait to see my baby :)
hey hoping sweet heart how are you?? im sooo glad to see you here :) congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## hippylittlej

morning ladies. My MS had now eased off. I am using the sea bands I took travelling a few years ago, they may be working or not, I am drinking so much fresh ginger and lime tea I might turn into a piece of ginger.

My scan is booked for the 11/04 which is the day I asked for, so I am happy. 

I am now focused on the holiday and then when we get back just two weeks left.

I am finding that the last couple of weeks have gone fairly fast as I have been so busy at work, so hopefully we can get to 12 weeks in a blink of an eye.


----------



## bluejoyx

Hi girls, can i ask what are sea bands? I am suffering from terrible nausea, all day every day. Can bearly look at food, i might fancy something have it once then not be able to look at it again. I am really worried about what might happen on Monday for my follow up scan, had a scan last friday and they couldnt detect the heartbeat at 6 weeks 2 days. Does anyone know if pregnancy symptoms get worse if the pregnancy stops developing? Because the nausea and food advertions only started on monday (nearly started crying, i have never felt so pleased to feel sick!), and have been getting worse. I am trying to stay positive but its really hard. Iam so pleased that so many people are having positive scans and things seem to be going well for you all. x


----------



## hippylittlej

sea bands are little bands that go round your wrist and have a bump in them to press on the inside of your wrist. They are to help with travel sickness. If you are in the UK you can get them from boots, tesco etc in the travel sections.

I don't know if symptoms can get worse but I do know they can continue during MC until the baby has left the body. I thought that symptoms only got worse with increasing hormones but don't quote me on that.


----------



## glitterqueen

HI
Havent posted for a while- feelong so sick and tired. just wanted to say had another scan at 7 weeks and bean has doubled in size and saw movement and heartbeat. doc said to go away and enjoy and he would see me at 10-12 weeks I wouls be very unlucky for something to go wrong now-hope he is right!! I am 8 weeks and 1 day today very sore back with cramps but no bleeding so midwife said it is just everything stretching-scary though! xx


----------



## hippylittlej

Glad you have been reassured with your scan. I opted to wait until week 12 and just let nature take its course. I am am however getting slightly impatient of late.


----------



## Rebaby

Welcome to all the new ladies :hugs:

I've had a busy couple of weeks with work and this course i'm on for work so feel like my "8 week mark" has come around quite quickly. I've been feeling a little more positive than when i last posted because i have been feeling so tired and nauseous that i'm sure things must be going well in there! I haven't actually vomited at all but i basically have to snack constantly all day and sit down a lot or i start to feel really vile :sick: I am going to bed earlier and earlier in the evenings and still totally shattered. I know it's all going to be worth it come October but i do worry how i'm going to manage to entertain Toby if i feel like this for another 32 weeks!

We got a letter through with a date for our dating scan but i'm a bit confused as it's on Wednesday and i'll only be 8+5...i thought dating scans had to be after 10 weeks to be accurate? :wacko: I know with Toby our dating scan was at 11+5

I don't dare to ring and point it out to them though, as obviously a huge part of me would love a scan on Wednesday to check everything is still going ok...but at the same time i don't want to have my dating scan at 8+5 and then not get a 12 week scan and have to wait 3 months then for our anomaly scan at 20 weeks...so maybe i should call after all? :shrug:


----------



## hippylittlej

Rebaby said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies :hugs:
> 
> I've had a busy couple of weeks with work and this course i'm on for work so feel like my "8 week mark" has come around quite quickly. I've been feeling a little more positive than when i last posted because i have been feeling so tired and nauseous that i'm sure things must be going well in there! I haven't actually vomited at all but i basically have to snack constantly all day and sit down a lot or i start to feel really vile :sick: I am going to bed earlier and earlier in the evenings and still totally shattered. I know it's all going to be worth it come October but i do worry how i'm going to manage to entertain Toby if i feel like this for another 32 weeks!
> 
> We got a letter through with a date for our dating scan but i'm a bit confused as it's on Wednesday and i'll only be 8+5...i thought dating scans had to be after 10 weeks to be accurate? :wacko: I know with Toby our dating scan was at 11+5
> 
> I don't dare to ring and point it out to them though, as obviously a huge part of me would love a scan on Wednesday to check everything is still going ok...but at the same time i don't want to have my dating scan at 8+5 and then not get a 12 week scan and have to wait 3 months then for our anomaly scan at 20 weeks...so maybe i should call after all? :shrug:

My first pregnancy I had a scan early, they then said I would get another scan a couple of weeks later at the 12 week mark. Of course I didn't make it that far, but I wouldn't worry at all.

I asked to not have a scan this time until week 12, but they said they could get me in earlier if I wanted to.


----------



## shelleney

Hey Rebaby.
I saw somewhere that dating scans are accurate from 8 weeks onwards.
I had a scan at 7 weeks, and I am having another at 12 weeks. Im sure you could request one at 12 weeks if you do decide to go to your 8 week scan.
Or perhaps pay for a private scan if thats something you could afford?
Hope that helps?
xx


----------



## hoping:)

maratobe said:


> hey girls!!
> can i join over here?? im due the 16th of november! im booked into my doctor for next friday and i cant wait to see my baby :)
> hey hoping sweet heart how are you?? im sooo glad to see you here :) congrats!!! :hugs:

Hey Mara!!! It's so good to see you back married with a bun in the oven:D I'm doing good so far:thumbup: its awesome to see that so many of us from the pact are pregnant or have given birth! P.s I love your avatar pic!


----------



## Allie84

Hello everyone! May I cautiously join? I'm TTC #1 and just a BFP today after 10 months of trying since my miscarriage last April. I had an early loss at 5wks and 3d or so, so this early time is especially scary for me! I should be due in November. I'm super excited but also really, really nervous. 

I know you girls definitely understand this.

I'm not sure what I should be feeling...I have super sore boobs, slight cramping and a pulling and full feeling in my uterus, and even felt slightly nauseaus at the smell of dinner tonight. I had a bit of brown CM earlier today which terrified me but I figure it can still be implantation (I'm 9dpo). 

Congrats to all of you! I look foward to getting to know you over the next months. :hugs:


----------



## Aquarius24

Hi everyone. Hope all is ok! Thanks for the well wishes!

Rebaby if u want to nuchal testing then this has to be done between weeks 11 and 14 so if you went for the scan this week they would have to give u another one at 12. That's what I would do, let's u have another peek at bubba! 8 weeks really is too soon to be dated properly anyway as babies grow at different rates up until 12 weeks xx


----------



## Rebaby

Welcome aboard Allie :flower: congratulations on your :bfp:

Thanks for the suggestions re: the scan ladies :thumbup:

OH was asking me this morning what we are going to do about it as he needs to request to start late at work that morning if we're going ahead with it, so in the end i just rang up the scan department and said that i'd had my letter through for my dating scan but just wanted to check it was right as i'd only be 8+5 at the time, and she said yes that's fine and they do dating scans from 8 weeks onwards now. So i asked if i'd get another at 12 weeks as well and she said no, not unless i had requested the nuchal screening (which i haven't- it was offered at my booking in appointment last week but i declined it)

So it looks like this is it- our one and only dating scan is the day after tomorrow!!! :wacko:

Obviously i am excited to be getting to see him/her again so soon after the early reassurance scan we paid for a couple of weeks ago, but at the same time i know the wait in between now and the anomaly scan is going to feel like FOREVER! OH has suggested we change our minds about the nuchal screening to get the extra scan at 12 weeks, but we don't _want_ the nuchal screening so i don't feel it's the right thing to do :nope: I think we may just end up paying for another scan in between now and 20 weeks, as i can't imagine my anxiety levels being very good otherwise!

I stayed awake until 10.30pm last night and felt horrendous for it. I had to go to the bathroom in the night for a wee and seriously thought i was going to pass out in the hallway. I sent OH downstairs for a bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes for me as i was starving but half way through i started to feel sick so i gave up and went back to sleep. Felt very rough this morning too, dropped OH at work and driving home in rush hour traffic i felt like i was hungover :sick:


----------



## maratobe

hoping:) said:


> maratobe said:
> 
> 
> hey girls!!
> can i join over here?? im due the 16th of november! im booked into my doctor for next friday and i cant wait to see my baby :)
> hey hoping sweet heart how are you?? im sooo glad to see you here :) congrats!!! :hugs:
> 
> Hey Mara!!! It's so good to see you back married with a bun in the oven:D I'm doing good so far:thumbup: its awesome to see that so many of us from the pact are pregnant or have given birth! P.s I love your avatar pic!Click to expand...

:happydance: thanx hun im sooo very happy to see you over here and here with me in the november babies!!! :flower:
i know its soo strange to just get married and then suddenly im pregnant after trying for soo long! i was talking to tripleB about this....we are still rooting for meg and dawny but its incredible that we have almost all made it!! :cloud9:
xx


----------



## okcmom

Hi, I've been lurking here for a very long time. I had a m/c in Aug of last year and now we're pregnant again! Can you add me to your list. I am due Nov 16. thanks and good luck to everyone


----------



## LoraLoo

Afternoon ladies :flower: I got my scan appt through today for 29th march, i should be 7 weeks so hoping to see a nice strong heartbeat, and also get a definate date! Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## fides

maratobe, allie, & okc, welcome!!

glitter, congrats on the lovely scan!

bluejoy, i also think that if you're getting worse it is b/c your hormones are still going up.


----------



## hoping:)

Welcome to all the new comers:D

Allie- I'm so excited you decided to join the Fall babies thread:happydance: I just knew this was going to be your month because I had some of the same symptoms as you in the 2ww.

Mara- Megg has her next IVF in April so I'm sure it won't be long before she is right here beside us:thumbup: I haven't seen dawny around for a while but I'm still rooting for her too. Some of us are in the Disco Derail thread if you want to pop in and say hello!

Rebaby- good luck at your dating scan:thumbup: I would be the same and get anxious if I didn't get to see baby for so long. I hope you figure out the scan situation.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for the congrats and welcomes! 

I just went and had my first HCG and progesterone draw to see if I need supplements (low progesterone may have caused my first loss, it's uknown but I have tested low for progesterone in the past). Now I'm just waiting for the phone call. My test got darker today though, so I'm feeling happy. 

I hope everyone is having a good Monday.


----------



## shelleney

Rebaby: do you mind me asking, how much did your private scan cost you?
We are looking into having one done before our next NHS scan, but have no idea of the cost. Thankyou :flower:
xx


----------



## sequeena

Yay for autumn babies! :dance:


----------



## maratobe

hoping:) said:


> Welcome to all the new comers:D
> 
> Allie- I'm so excited you decided to join the Fall babies thread:happydance: I just knew this was going to be your month because I had some of the same symptoms as you in the 2ww.
> 
> Mara- Megg has her next IVF in April so I'm sure it won't be long before she is right here beside us:thumbup: I haven't seen dawny around for a while but I'm still rooting for her too. Some of us are in the Disco Derail thread if you want to pop in and say hello!
> 
> Rebaby- good luck at your dating scan:thumbup: I would be the same and get anxious if I didn't get to see baby for so long. I hope you figure out the scan situation.

awesome ill come and say hello!! yes meg will be right behind us i can feel it :happydance:


----------



## hippylittlej

Rebay I think we will be going for a private scan between NHS ones even thoough we have a first one at 12 weeks.

Welcome everyone and congrats on your BFP's.

I am currently exhausted and just about managing to stay awake at work, I am crashing from 7pm onwards now each evening.


----------



## glaciergirl

Hi Everyone

Glad to hear that everyone is doing OK and feeling positive and experiencing similar symptons. I am so tired 24hrs and have constant nausea. Also weirdly I am always sick a few times a week before I eat anything in the morning. Its awful being sick on an empty stomach:sick:
My experience is completely different to the last pg - so I am hopeful that this baby is growing OK. My OH does not want to do a private scan before the 12w one so I have to ride it out....hope the weeks go quickly :winkwink: 

keep positive everyone!! :kiss:


----------



## fides

we had our 6-week scan today - i was so nervous! The baby is measuring 6wk3days, so i'm thinking that could just be a later implant, which is fine, and i saw its heartbeat, praise the Lord! Wow - i am quite amazed by technology and just how precious early life is!

hope everyone else is doing well today!


----------



## Aquarius24

fides said:


> we had our 6-week scan today - i was so nervous! The baby is measuring 6wk3days, so i'm thinking that could just be a later implant, which is fine, and i saw its heartbeat, praise the Lord! Wow - i am quite amazed by technology and just how precious early life is!
> 
> hope everyone else is doing well today!

Congrats hun! I had early scan at 7+1 n baby was measuring 6+3 too! They wernt concerned at all as its normal for babies to grow slower at this stage n catch up later on. It's amazing isn't it, even more so in pal. 

Welcome to the new ladies!

Can't believe I'm 12 weeks this weekend!!! Still so tired but not as sick xx


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks for all the well wishes :hugs: We had a wonderful dating scan this morning, baby is measuring bang on for dates, the heart is beating away nicely and everything is looking just exactly as it should :cloud9:

He/she is due 21st October. OH had to go straight to work afterwards but hopefully i'll be able to stay awake long enough for us to have a mini celebration this evening, even if it's just a mug of hot chocolate before bed :haha:

And here's our little one:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/Baby%202/SSL24871.jpg



shelleney said:


> Rebaby: do you mind me asking, how much did your private scan cost you?
> We are looking into having one done before our next NHS scan, but have no idea of the cost. Thankyou :flower:
> xx

Not at all. There are loads of places near us but there wasn't much range with the prices really, between about £90 and £100 so we went with baby premier in the end, which was £99 (which includes a £30 non-returnable booking fee and then you pay the rest on the day) I know you can get them cheaper in other parts of the country though as when i was pregnant with Toby i remember ladies on here talking about private scans they'd had elsewhere costing £50/£60. Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## fides

awww, Rebaby, congratulations!


----------



## Mrs.Wells

I have been extremely tired, so I have not been on here as frequently as I would like. But welcome to the new members and that is great news rebaby!

Loraloo - do you have an EDD yet?


----------



## andella95

Hello ladies, can I join you? 

I don't have an exact EDD yet, but it should be in November. Is that considered Fall, lol?

I'm pregnant again after MC in February, and scared to death! Need some people who understand!


----------



## hippylittlej

welcome aboard Andella. It is a scary time, but don't forget 4/5 pregnancies are successful.


----------



## fides

andella, so sorry for your February loss, and welcome! Of course November's Fall - Winter's not until mid-December. :) How are you feeling? i'm also due in November.


----------



## Allie84

Hi Andella! 

Fibes and Rebaby, congrats! :hugs:

I got my 48 hour hcg and progesterone results back and hcg had more than doubled and progesterone was 22 so they say I don't need supplements. She said everything looks good so I guess I'm officially pregnant. :cloud9:


----------



## fides

Allie, that is wonderful news - congrats!!


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!! 
welcome to all the newbies and congrats! :)


----------



## fides

so, today, i took dinner to a friend of mine who just had her baby. i truly am happy for them - to be honest, it was really hard back in January when i had to go to baby shower b/c there was a lady there who had a similar due date to ours and she was showing off a gorgeous bump while we were reaching about rock-bottom of our mourning period, but that was months ago, and now i really am happy for them. i spent over an hour last night planning today's dinner and looking forward to bringing it to them today. 

anyway, after i brought their food into their kitchen, my friend completely surprised me by asking if i wanted to hold her baby. now, two other friends who've had babies recently have never offered this to me, so i was caught off guard - i completely fumbled and turned her down - i was just like, i, i can't. i feel like an IDIOT. even though we're about six weeks away from what would have been our due date for Vincent Gianna, i feel like i should be really happy because we've been given another child, but for some reason i flaked out and just couldn't handle holding their newborn, then i felt like i needed to get out of there as fast as i could.

how have you guys been around newborns? i feel like an idiot.


----------



## SuperKat

Mrs.Wells said:


> I have been extremely tired, so I have not been on here as frequently as I would like. But welcome to the new members and that is great news rebaby!
> 
> Loraloo - do you have an EDD yet?

That's exactly how I feel, I lurk, but I feel so tired that I can't put coherent sentences together most of the time, LOL. 

Welcome to all of you new addition and congrats on those BFPs!!


----------



## SuperKat

fides said:


> so, today, i took dinner to a friend of mine who just had her baby. i truly am happy for them - to be honest, it was really hard back in January when i had to go to baby shower b/c there was a lady there who had a similar due date to ours and she was showing off a gorgeous bump while we were reaching about rock-bottom of our mourning period, but that was months ago, and now i really am happy for them. i spent over an hour last night planning today's dinner and looking forward to bringing it to them today.
> 
> anyway, after i brought their food into their kitchen, my friend completely surprised me by asking if i wanted to hold her baby. now, two other friends who've had babies recently have never offered this to me, so i was caught off guard - i completely fumbled and turned her down - i was just like, i, i can't. i feel like an IDIOT. even though we're about six weeks away from what would have been our due date for Vincent Gianna, i feel like i should be really happy because we've been given another child, but for some reason i flaked out and just couldn't handle holding their newborn, then i felt like i needed to get out of there as fast as i could.
> 
> how have you guys been around newborns? i feel like an idiot.

I haven't been around any newborns yet...(2 of my siblings just had babies, but they live 16 hours away and I have yet to meet them). I do have a friend that was due about a month after I was with the last pregnancy, and before I got preggo this time seeing her baby bump hurt because I knew I should have one too...and now that I am preggo again, I am able to see them without feeling completely crushed, but i am still saddened because it is still a reminder of what I should have. I am super excited to be preggo again, but I still miss my last baby. Don't be so hard on yourself, i am sure your friend understands!


----------



## Aquarius24

fides said:


> so, today, i took dinner to a friend of mine who just had her baby. i truly am happy for them - to be honest, it was really hard back in January when i had to go to baby shower b/c there was a lady there who had a similar due date to ours and she was showing off a gorgeous bump while we were reaching about rock-bottom of our mourning period, but that was months ago, and now i really am happy for them. i spent over an hour last night planning today's dinner and looking forward to bringing it to them today.
> 
> anyway, after i brought their food into their kitchen, my friend completely surprised me by asking if i wanted to hold her baby. now, two other friends who've had babies recently have never offered this to me, so i was caught off guard - i completely fumbled and turned her down - i was just like, i, i can't. i feel like an IDIOT. even though we're about six weeks away from what would have been our due date for Vincent Gianna, i feel like i should be really happy because we've been given another child, but for some reason i flaked out and just couldn't handle holding their newborn, then i felt like i needed to get out of there as fast as i could.
> 
> how have you guys been around newborns? i feel like an idiot.

I will be coming to my due date (29 March) when I had mmc last year and I know how you feel. My SIL got pregnant at same time and is having a scheduled section tomorrow! I am truly happy for her though, although it is hard. I just get by on the fact that Im growing my special baby now :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aquarius24

Congrats on the scan Rebaby!! xx


----------



## CKH

Im due Oct 18!


----------



## Aquarius24

welcome CKH x


----------



## fides

CKH, welcome!

Aquarius, :hugs: for tomorrow - i know that will be a difficult but happy day for you.


----------



## CKH

Im so excited for my libra baby! What a great sign for my lil one to be born under! :) 
We need some balance in our house, Im a Cancer (water) Hubby is Sagittarius (fire) And im pretty sure our cat is a Taurus (earth) so we need some air :)


----------



## barbie72

Morning Ladies,

I haven't really been posting at all either. Far too sick and CRANKY! I think my co-workers no longer believe the 6 weeks of flu excuse I have been using, lol. Welcome all the new ladies! Less than two weeks til my next scan. Nervous and excited. Mostly just ready to hear whatever news they have for me. AND TO NOT BE SICK! Anyone else tired of being ill?


----------



## shelleney

Rebaby said:


> shelleney said:
> 
> 
> Rebaby: do you mind me asking, how much did your private scan cost you?
> We are looking into having one done before our next NHS scan, but have no idea of the cost. Thankyou :flower:
> xx
> 
> Not at all. There are loads of places near us but there wasn't much range with the prices really, between about £90 and £100 so we went with baby premier in the end, which was £99 (which includes a £30 non-returnable booking fee and then you pay the rest on the day) I know you can get them cheaper in other parts of the country though as when i was pregnant with Toby i remember ladies on here talking about private scans they'd had elsewhere costing £50/£60. Hope that helps :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thankyou for your reply. I think we could just about manage £100, and it will be so worth it.
PS: loving your scan pic! :thumbup:


----------



## fides

barbie, sorry you've been sick for so long! i started m/s last wednesday, and the strangest thing happened yesterday - i felt pretty normal for about 10 hours!! It scared me a bit, b/c last pregnancy (m/c) the m/s was constant without any breaks. It felt weird not having it for a few hours - i do hope you get to have some breaks in feeling ill all the time. when are you planning to tell everyone at work?


----------



## barbie72

fides said:


> barbie, sorry you've been sick for so long! i started m/s last wednesday, and the strangest thing happened yesterday - i felt pretty normal for about 10 hours!! It scared me a bit, b/c last pregnancy (m/c) the m/s was constant without any breaks. It felt weird not having it for a few hours - i do hope you get to have some breaks in feeling ill all the time. when are you planning to tell everyone at work?

 Thanks for the nice words! I remember with the MMC I was sick only in the mornings and when I wouldn't eat enough. This time around it is mostly when I don't get enough sleep. Food doesn't help though! At least not for very long lol. I wind up eating like a horse in the hopes it will stay away a bit longer. It also runs all day long and even at night. I guess I should be glad that the symptoms are different this time? I know what you mean about feeling weird when it goes away. I have days I feel pretty good. Like today I feel alright! Still a little icky but for the most part ok. It makes me feel like something is wrong! Who knew we would rather be sick? :blush:. 
As for work I am not sure yet. I told my boss so that I didn't get canned for taking a few days off with my head in the toilet at home. Last time we told everyone at work. I still get people who come up to me and ask to see my belly :cry:. The worst part is knowing how bad I am about to make them feel! I wound up sending an email to everyone and letting them know what happened. We were thinking of telling everyone after the scan at 11 weeks 5 days. I dunno how i feel about that though. Maybe I can just let them find out as I get huger?:winkwink:


----------



## Aquarius24

Ah barbie sorry you are so sick! Mine is just about subsiding n I'm starting to feel better although my bbs are very tender again. 

Well my beautiful neice Taylor May was born by section today. Strangely I don't feel any jealousy or sadness after seeing her (cos of my due date being the same). Im actually very happy n quite overwhelmed by how much love I feel for her! She is our first neice.

X


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations on the birth of your niece hun :hugs:

I have never felt so tired in all my life as i have in this pregnancy but to be fair, i do now have a rotten cold as well as being pregnant so it's hardly surprising really :dohh:

9 weeks today though :happydance:


----------



## fides

barbie, i'm glad you get some breaks in the m/s - you're almost to 11wks, so it will be soon before they all know (unless you end up deciding to let your belly do the talking, lol)!

Aquarius, so glad it's gone well between you and your niece!!

rebaby, i've also been really tired - hang in there, and i hope your cold goes away very soon!


----------



## Aquarius24

I feel Yr pain in the tiredness department ! Can't keep my eyes open past 7 x


----------



## barbie72

oh congratulations on the new niece! I love being an aunty to my 4 year old niece. She looks just like me :happydance:. 

Fides- I may just let my belly do the talking! I am all poochy and weird in my tummy from baby bloat anyways. I am surprised no one has noticed!


----------



## hippylittlej

Great news about your niece.

I too am shattered and can barley keep my eyes open. We are out tonight for our anniversary not sure how I am going to cope being up past 8pm.


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations on the birth of your niece Aquarius! :baby:
And I totally agree with the tiredness and nausea. Its taking over my life! :sick:


----------



## fides

happy anniversary, hippy!


----------



## Aquarius24

Thanks ladies!! 

Well I tried again with Doppler this. With gel n a full bladder. Nothing. I'm gutted after trying the other day without success. I have two weeks to wait till scan. I'm really anxious...., flipping thing wish I never bought it.


----------



## Aquarius24

*this aft


----------



## Allie84

Aquarius, are you sure it's good? Maybe it's defective and it can pick up your heart but just isn't strong enough for your baby. I'm sorry, that must be a frustrating feeling!


----------



## hippylittlej

The reason I couldn't buy a doppler is I would panic evey time I couldn't find the heartbeat, even though I know it is hard to find and most people struggle.

Anniversary was lovely :) I stayed up till 11pm too, which is amazing for me at the moment. Holiday to Egypt in two weeks and then when we get back nearly scan time. :)


----------



## Aquarius24

Allie84 said:


> Aquarius, are you sure it's good? Maybe it's defective and it can pick up your heart but just isn't strong enough for your baby. I'm sorry, that must be a frustrating feeling!

Maybe it's not? I hope so. I'm gonna put it back in eBay as I don't need this stress. It's a sonoline b which is 2mz. Anyone know if this is strong?? Mw found baby immediately at my bloods appt when I was 10+5 !!

Anyone thinking if getting one take my advice n don't bother!!


----------



## Rebaby

I had an angelsounds doppler when i was pregnant with Toby, my MIL bought it because she knew how desperate i was to get one. The first time we used it we were able to find the HB fairly quickly, and we all listened on the headphones, including MIL and it was really lovely. The next couple of times i tried to use it though i couldn't find anything, and one of those occasions, the reason i was listening in was because i was a bit worried i hadn't felt baby move for a couple of hours, then when i couldn't find the HB i got really distressed and it was just horrible. Obviously baby was fine though. I sold the doppler and vowed i wouldn't get one again as i think they cause more worry than they alleviate iyswim?

I've been feeling a little anxious the past couple of days, i still have this bloody cold, although it's moved on from being like a head cold now to being a horrible chesty cough, and i do feel awful but the more i think about it, the more i think that i don't have as many pregnancy symptoms as i did before the cold. I'm still tired and peeing all the time but my morning nausea seems to have disappeared and i don't feel like my boobs are as sore...i seem to remember that my symptoms faded at about 8 weeks when i was pregnant with Toby though and that it's quite common as the rate of the HCG starts to slow when the placenta takes over, so the common sense side of my brain is telling me not to panic, but the emotional side of my brain is thinking- is this going to end in another mmc? :(


----------



## repogirl813

hello ladies congrats to you all, if you don't mind i would like to join you here!!! Oh aquarious now you having me think im gonna bring myself more stress as i ordered a doppler online last night


----------



## Chilli

Hello girls - can I join here - finally feeling brave enough! I'm in my last week of 1st tri for the first time in the last 4 pgs!!!!!:happydance:

Rebaby:friends: - my symptoms have definitely changed over last couple of weeks but scans show chilli bean still going strong. My nausea has faded to just feeling a bit acidy and full from about 4pm. I'm defo not so exhausted. But I'm all spotty!!! Especially on my chest!!


----------



## Chilli

Chilli said:


> Hello girls - can I join here - finally feeling brave enough! I'm in my last week of 1st tri for the first time in the last 4 pgs!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Rebaby:friends: - my symptoms have definitely changed over last couple of weeks but scans show chilli bean still going strong. My nausea has faded to just feeling a bit acidy and full from about 4pm. I'm defo not so exhausted. But I'm all spotty!!! Especially on my chest!!

On the subject of dopplers - I know I would drive myself completely mad with worry if I had one!!!


----------



## fides

Repo, so good to see you over here!

Chilli, welcome!! i remember you from TTCAL.

hmmm, i'm thinking i probably shouldn't get a doppler and just trust that each ob/gyn visit will be okay when we reach that point. so sorry for those that it's been less than a blessing for.

so, i heard about a friend of a friend who found out she was pregnant when she was in her 4th month - she'd been trying for like 6 years and had given up. She went to get a shot and they told her she should test for pregnancy before getting the shot. Can you imagine just not worrying about pregnancy until you're already in the 2nd trimester?


----------



## barbie72

Omg that would be heaven. My sister didn't know until the end of her 3rd month. I WISH I had waited to test. Hind sight as they say....


----------



## hippylittlej

My friend was also 14 weeks when she found out, that would be great.

I am now looking forward to my scan, a weeks holiday, then only two weeks until scan day.

My symptoms are changing now, I am trying not to read too much into it. Although this week will be emotional as Friday would have been my due date and also it is the same stage roughly I miscarried last time. I am so glad we are going to be away as otherwise I might over think things which I do not like to do.


----------



## Aquarius24

Rebaby I started to feel a bit better around 9 weeks then it hit me again on n off. It's easier said than done but try not to worry and think positive.

I am definately not touching that flipping Doppler again. It's going back on eBay! I have been so anxious this last week it's really unbearable. I've even booked a private scan for tomoz evening as my nhs scan isn't until a week on thurs. I don't care about the cost... This will be worth every penny 

Welcome chilli!!

Hippy my due date is 29 th so I know exactly how u are feeling :-( I just think that my bubba went away for a while now he's back n ready to grow this time xx


----------



## Aquarius24

* my due date was 29 th x


----------



## andella95

hey ladies, 

just thought I'd give a quick update.

i still don't know how far along, but I suspect maybe not even five weeks (til tomorrow, lol.)

Doctors suspected ectopic but a second scan revealed it was just a cyst and I do have a gestational sac in my uterus. I have another scan next week to check for a baby and a heartbeat.

I'm pretty scared and nervous, but I just don't think I'm very far along yet.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone. Mind if I join you?

I'm due October 8th according to the perinatologist, though our IUI procedure in our opinion the numbers put us at October 13th. Either way it's a week.

I have tried to avoid this whole forum like the plague. I guess I wasn't really ready to be in here though in my mind I was ready to ttc. I'm 11wks this week and it seems to me that I need this thread. There are concerns I have that most others who've never been there just don't understand.

I had a horrifying experience with my first pregnancy. I lost my mucus plug and though I mentioned it they ignored it. I had chronic BV and it wreaked havoc later since my cervix was compromised I gave birth to my son at 22wks. The hospital stay was even worse. That night I was found to be 3cm dialated and was told nicu wouldn't intervene. I was given two options, 1. to go home and wait it out or 2. stay at the hospital with my legs up in the air with hopes baby would go back down the canal. Either way they refused to give me any meds until the morning Dr.'s came in. 23 hours lapsed without meds to try to get rid of the BV so we could stitch the cervix and maybe hold our son in until viability.

Needless to say I'm on EDGE this time. I have THE SAME perinatal center that was negligent with our son. They are the only perinatal center here in 14 counties. I also only have the last hospital as my option because it's the only high risk in our area.

After last fridays appointment, we're going to travel over 2 hours for a second opinion and may stay with the new Dr.s there as well as their hospital.

I'm almost past the first trimester milestone and am hoping to get through the second trimester without a hitch.

So far I'm being prescribed 17P at 16-36wks and am fighting for a preventative cerclage which is what the second opinion is because the origional perinatologist wants to wait until my cervix length is less than 2cm's at 16 to 20wks before doing anything at all. :wacko:

So, hopefully I didn't go overboard with the introduction. I look forward to getting to know everyone. :hi:


----------



## Allie84

Welcome, Rebekah. I'm so sorry for your previous loss. :hugs: If you don't me asking , what is BV?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Allie84 said:


> Welcome, Rebekah. I'm so sorry for your previous loss. :hugs: If you don't me asking , what is BV?

Thanks for the welcome. BV is Bacterial Vaginosis. It's MUCH worse than a yeast infection:wacko: It's itchier, has a scent and if left untreated can wreak havoc ESPECIALLY when there's no mucus plug protecting the cervix from infection.

Hope that helps:winkwink::flower:


----------



## hippylittlej

welcome. Fingers crossed that things go well for you this time, it is scary playing a waiting game.


----------



## Aquarius24

Welcome mommeys angel. Sorry for ur loss n hope things turn out well this time xxx


----------



## Aquarius24

Had my scan tonight! It was fab. Baby waving n moving about. I will try get a photo on my journal... Measuring bang on 12+2 xx


----------



## fides

aww, yay!!! congrats!!! :dance:


----------



## barbie72

Oh congratulations!!! That is wonderful. You have cured me of ever wanting to get a doplar. So glad everything is alright. You are finally past the scary first 12 weeks!


----------



## Allie84

Yay, congrats Aquarius!!!


----------



## Rebaby

That's fantastic news, i'm so pleased for you :D


----------



## fides

happy thought for you ladies: 

Spring began this past Sunday, which means, we've now successfully made it through the winter season!! One season down, just a few more to go until we're all holding our little babies this Fall/Autumn!! :dance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

fides said:


> happy thought for you ladies:
> 
> Spring began this past Sunday, which means, we've now successfully made it through the winter season!! One season down, just a few more to go until we're all holding our little babies this Fall/Autumn!! :dance:

Not here.:wacko: We have a snow storm today!! Syracuse is close to almost 180 inches this winter season. I'm ready for it to be over:thumbup:


----------



## fides

wow - that's a lot of snow!!! 

we usually get at least one last snow end of April/early May, but i still consider it Spring!


----------



## Allie84

We had a storm day today, as well! I work for a school so I didn't have to work today. It was very nice!! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Fides, we got an extra 4-8inches today alone and I've heard we have several more days of snowfall. :wacko: It was SO NICE to have a sunny day with no snow on the ground. Have to keep track of sickness around here because the weather is up n down in temps all the time lately.

Ah well, it'll get better!!


----------



## fides

wow - i've been here for almost 4 years and we never, ever get that much snow - at least not unless you're in the mountains! sounds like you guys get what we used to back in Minnesota!

Allie, glad you had a day off!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

fides said:


> wow - i've been here for almost 4 years and we never, ever get that much snow - at least not unless you're in the mountains! sounds like you guys get what we used to back in Minnesota!
> 
> Allie, glad you had a day off!!

We get our share of snow and cold but thankfully NOTHING like my bil in Minnesota!:wacko: I think what gets me in our winters is the longer, darker days. Thank goodness it's changed but I get seasonal depression and have a vitamin D deficiency. We've even found a study that shows our area along with MN to have high rates of Multiple Sclerosis that they think is because we don't have enough sunlight in the winters.

Anyways, praise God that spring is coming. I'm waiting patiently for snow to clear again! If only I could find a place with sunlight in the 70's all the time that doesn't have tornado's or other storms. Oh and doesn't have ugly bugs and venemous snakes. :rofl: I seem to be in a dreamland. :lol:


----------



## Aquarius24

oooh horrid snow, well for a change it is nice an sunny here in England, quite warm too!! Yey for Spring and yey for only another season till autumn!!

Thanks for the well wishes ladies xx


----------



## barbie72

Our whole city shuts down when it snows. Clearly it never snows here! We even have to borrow snow plows from neighboring cities to clear the streets, lol. I must say I enjoy a snow day when we get one!


----------



## srm0421

Sorry I have been MIA but my due date has been changed to 11-10 which is what I thought it was based on my O date. I had my scan on Tuesday and there seems to be a problem with the baby's attachment. The scan showed a dark spot around the sac that shouldn't be there so I am waiting 3 weeks for another scan hoping that spot closes. Then I get to wait another 1-3 weeks to hear if the top part of the spine is complete, then another 2-3 weeks to check more of the spine, and so on and so forth until I am about 6 months to check the heart. So all in all it is just one giant waiting game.


----------



## barbie72

Has anyone heard from Lulu83 recently? She hasn't posted in a while and she has a ticker that says 2 weeks since we said goodbye. I was hoping it was some sort of error but now I am concerned. I would not blame her for not posting if everything is not well. Anyone know?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

srm, so sorry darlin for what your going through. Praying the dark spot disappears and that they find the spine and anything else is forming just fine.

I don't know Lulu but I pray also for her. Sadly I know the heartbreak and pray for strength and healing.


----------



## andella95

I don't know lulu, but it doesn't sound good. :-(

Haven't been posting much in here...I really should as you are a wonderful group!

Anyway, after my scan on monday showed that it was not ectopic and there was a small gestational sac, my doctor said that he would have his nurse schedule me another ultrasound for next week and they'd call me back, but they haven't called. 

Still poasing once in a while though, but just with $tree tests. A bit concerned that the test line never got darker than the control line though. My last beta was last Friday the 18th and it was 741 (one before that was 201 on the 15th). I'm trying not to worry about it, but it's so hard not to!

With my MMC, I never got a positive HPT until almost 8 weeks, and then found out the baby died when I should've been nearly 13 weeks. With my last mc, I never really did get real dark lines, so the fact that baby seems to be sticking still is a pretty good sign to me.

I'm not totally sure how far along I am, but I imagine that my ticker is correct. 

Have a great day everyone~!


----------



## Mrs.Wells

I feel as though I am at the point where the nausea gets better. I was prescribed meds to help prevent me from vomiting so much and even with them I have been vomiting this week. I can't help but wonder what I would be like without them!! Anyway, it will be like that one day and the next I feel great and have more energy than I have had in days! So here's to hoping I am rounding the corner. 

On another note, for those who have lost another precious bean, do we want to keep them on the main post but under a different heading or simply delete them when they ask? I want to support them, but also not make them feel badly if their name is still connect to this thread too. What do you all think?


----------



## barbie72

Sorry about the morning sickness Mrs. Wells! I am having a terrible time with it. I seem to have developed a really bad case of acid reflux as well. It keeps making me sick up my food and it is painful. I feel bad for the people who have it as a natural part of life!

As for the people who have lost their little beans, I thought it was sweet the way they did it on the other season lists like this one. They have a separate section and say something nice and then list the ones who have had another loss. That is how I personally would want it....but I cannot speak for everyone else.


----------



## Allie84

I hope Lulu is okay. :(

Andella, your numbers sound great so I would not worry about POAS at this point as your HCG is bound to in the thousands. I know it's hard not to, though. 

fides, where in Minnesota are you from? It's funny because I'm FROM Colorado Springs but live in Fargo (on the ND/MN border). Small world! 

AFM, I'm at 5 weeks which is where I lost my bean last time, and I'm feeling pretty good so feel really relieved to get past this milestone.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm also nauseated. I am taking meds and it's barely covering the nausea too. I'm a bit witchy right now and VERY tired. Not fun to be around. It doesn't help that I'm on edge until our second opinion next Wed. We also have an appointment with our Dula we hired which is on Tuesday. Hopefully after a second opinion, I'll be able to relax a bit. I'm REALLY on edge. I pray that the next trimester flies by with no drama, no infections and no hitches. I'm absolutely TERRIFIED going into my second trimester. I'd like to feel that relief once I pass 22wks but I also know that I'll be freaked out until it's safe at 36 wks. 

We tell our family next weekend and I'm SO nervous about it. My husband is excited and won't let ANYONE including me burst his bubble!:lol: I on the otherhand would be happy to wait until 36 weeks to tell everyone. It's unrealistic though as I'm sure they'd figure it out. :rofl:

How do you all deal with it? Are you separating yourselves from your prior losses? I'm having a hard time because in the back of my head I remember what happened last time so I'm not only on edge but questioning EVERYTHING. My husband is a saint and I'm not sure where he's getting the patience to deal with me.


----------



## barbie72

Sorry Mommy's Angel that you are so stressed! I think most men folk handle it pretty well. My hubby is much more mellow about life than me lol. The only thing he worries about is seeing me in pain again. He really had a hard time with that last time. However, he seems to be alright with being able to get through another MC if it happens. He is a very "go with the flow" kind of person. 

As far as how I deal with it...hmmm. I think poorly? I try not to think about any of it and pretend it isn't even a thing that is happening. So I guess denial is the name of the game. I am certainly not excited and I have finally stopped being scared. I just am waiting now to find out if everything is ok at the next scan. I used to look for things that were different from the first time around and panic at the thought of going to the bathroom and finding blood. Now it is just a day at a time. I can't force this baby to be ok and I can't change the outcome of this pregnancy. I don't know if any of this is helpful or not. I just think that things are going to be what they will be. Nothing I can do.


----------



## lulu83

barbie72 said:


> Has anyone heard from Lulu83 recently? She hasn't posted in a while and she has a ticker that says 2 weeks since we said goodbye. I was hoping it was some sort of error but now I am concerned. I would not blame her for not posting if everything is not well. Anyone know?

Thanks hun. The ticker is right...or so we think. i just posted this in ttcal today bc im so confused. i thought it was over over, but after bleeding my hcgs back up higher than it was...so now im confused. heres what i wrote on ttcal in case anyone has any thoughts. its going to be a long weekend of wondering:

"So this would be M/C #2 for me. 1st was in december.
my lmp was 2-1-11. I got a BFP on 2-28. 
on 3-2 my hcg was 212. 
on 3-7 i started bleeding. HCG was 1700 on 3-7. 
bleeding continued. had an ultrasound on 3-10. they didnt see anything. Hcg came back in the 900s.
i went for a follow up yesterday. The bleeding stopped tuesday, 3-22. My Dr was hoping that HCG wouldve totally dropped so he could do some blood work and whatnot to test. Hopefully to find out if theres a reason for 2 mc in a row. 
I called today for HCG results, bc they wanted me to come back in a few days for another one. The nurse was shocked when she saw that my HCG is now up to 4533. My dr is out of the office so she talked to another one of the drs. They are having me go to the hospital on sunday for another HCG quant test and an ultrasound monday morning at 8:30. 

im so confused! The nurse told me it could be a few things. it could be retained product and id need another d&c (but whyd the #s go up AFTER i bled for 2 wks...???) or it could be that i am still pregnant. I find that hard to believe bc there was a drop in HCG a few wks ago, and 2 wks of light to moderate bleeding. She sd they arent too concerned about it being ectopic, bc they hadnt seen anthing in the U/S. Ive read about a vanishing twin? anyone know anything about this?

any feedback would be awesome....since i have to wait til monday to find anything out. I was just starting to really try to get back to normal after this 2nd mc, but the roller coaster ride continues. im so confused. 

thoughts? "


thanks for the concern ladies and i wish you guys H&H pregnancies :)


----------



## andella95

A girl I work with thought she had a miscarriage (and so did her doctor) but she really was pregnant with twins and just lost one of them. She had a healthy baby girl about three weeks ago. It was very tricky because they thought she was 1 month behind where she actually was.

Also, in regards to ectopic - they are usually diagnosed not based on actually seeing them but on your beta levels + not seeing anything in the uterus. 

I know what an emotional rollercoaster it is. We're here if you need anything!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lulu, oh hunny I'm so sorry for all this stress your going through. I have no answers as I'm really unaware of anything like this. Please let us know what you find. I'm praying somehow you find a little miracle. :hugs: I can imagine this is SO confusing.


----------



## Aquarius24

So sorry lulu. Hope u get answers soon x


----------



## fides

lulu, i'm so sorry that you're going through this right now - i can't imagine how terrifying it all must be for you. :hugs:

srm, sorry things are tough for you right now - i hope the waiting goes by quickly and you have wonderful scans!

Allie, I'm actually not originally from MN - just lived there for a while, but we were in the middle of nowhere - a place called Sandstone, and i would imagine Fargo is like some sort of booming metropolis compared to that tiny little place! That's neat you're from C/S - i figured you went to school in Boulder or something, with your avvy. :) Glad you're passing the point you lost your last baby.

mommy's, you asked about separating ourselves from previous losses - i'm finding that extremely difficult to do, and i keep comparing every little nuance and difference, hoping that each thing that's different is some sign that this one's going to turn out better - kind of silly, but that's how i'm dealing with it. So glad you have such a supportive husband - i do too, and that's making things go a lot better than they would otherwise, but i think he's more worried than he's wanting me to see.


----------



## shelleney

So sorry Lulu. Hope you get some answers soon. Praying for you :hugs:

As for your question Mommy's Angel, I am in a strange place right now. My previous loss was due to an ectopic pregnancy at 7 weeks. So in this pregnancy, I had a scan at 6 weeks to ensure this baby was growing in the right place. And it is! So, I have completely seperated this pregnancy from the last one, as I know I wont have the same experience this time. However, I am now worried about miscarriage. And I dont have anything to relate it to, coz Ive never experienced it before. I dont know if certain pains or twinges are symptoms of miscarriage, etc. So I just hope and pray, and take each day as it comes.
Hope that you aren't stressing out too much (easier said than done) Thinking of you

xx


----------



## jcg0506

Lulu, I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through. I know it must feel terrible being in limbo right now. Maybe it is the vanishing twin and you still have one healthy baby there; we will hope.

I had my NT test on Monday and while I haven't gotten the blood results back, the ultrasound measurements of baby's neck looked good. This has been so reassuring to me. In addition to all of my fears about another mc, I have also been terrified of having a baby with Down's or other chromosonal problems. Although I know my fears won't all subside until I hold that baby in my arms, I am feeling a little less fearful. Also, they have bumped up my due date by a few days, from Oct 9 to Oct. 5. That means I'm nearing the end of the first trimester. I really hope that means the ms will subside soon. Its been terrible and actually getting worse in the last week rather than better. I'm really hoping I can start to enjoy this pregnancy more. I have felt so detached, between the fears and the constant sickness.


----------



## barbie72

Sorry to hear eveything that has been going on Lulu! I have never heard of hcg levels rising after a mc so I am still holding out hope for you. I'm praying that everything is going well this morning at your appointment.

As for myself, this Thursday I have an ultra sound. Unfortunately, I woke up this morning with bleeding. It is really light and no cramping but I am terrified again. This is the second time I have bled this pregnancy. I am waiting for the dr. to call me back. I am hoping they can squeeze me in today and I won't have to wait. I'm worn so thin at this point I'm not certain I can handle waiting until Thursday. I don't understand why this all has to be so hard.


----------



## lulu83

Well, back from the Drs. Looong morning.

Hcg from yesterday came back at 7380 (from 4355 Thursday)...ultrasound showed a sac, but no fetal pole or heartbeat.

Dr wants to do d&c Wed. He did mention the possibility of a vanishing twin, but he thinks we shouldve seen more than a sac today with where hcg levels are and my lmp was 2-1..

breaks my heart. i actually saw something on the u/s AND my #s are going up....yet its not a viable pregnancy? just my luck. 

just wanted to send an update, and thank you ladies for all of your support. 

Im praying for all of you and will definitely pop in from time to time to see how everyones doing...once i stop crying :)

Barbie72- i hear bleeding can be totally normal! try to keep your chin up! I really hope they can see you today! waiting is sooo hard... ill be thinking about ya :)


----------



## Aquarius24

Lulu this must be heartbreaking. Your hopes are up one minute only to be taken away from u the next. I am so so sorry. My thoughts are with u. Xx


----------



## Aquarius24

Barbie try not to worry bleeding is very common especially if light and no pain. Hope u managed to get a scan x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lulu83 said:


> Well, back from the Drs. Looong morning.
> 
> Hcg from yesterday came back at 7380 (from 4355 Thursday)...ultrasound showed a sac, but no fetal pole or heartbeat.
> 
> Dr wants to do d&c Wed. He did mention the possibility of a vanishing twin, but he thinks we shouldve seen more than a sac today with where hcg levels are and my lmp was 2-1..
> 
> breaks my heart. i actually saw something on the u/s AND my #s are going up....yet its not a viable pregnancy? just my luck.
> 
> just wanted to send an update, and thank you ladies for all of your support.
> 
> Im praying for all of you and will definitely pop in from time to time to see how everyones doing...once i stop crying :)
> 
> Barbie72- i hear bleeding can be totally normal! try to keep your chin up! I really hope they can see you today! waiting is sooo hard... ill be thinking about ya :)

There was a thread on this. How far along are you?? Usually you don't see a fetal pole until late 6wks early 7 wks and I KNOW some have said you don't see a fetal pole until you have higher HCG. I don't want to get your hopes up but in the other threads some women waited and they found the fetal pole. Again, I don't want to get your hopes up but I'm not sure how early you are. It may be worth waiting. How far along are you?? If you are 4 to 5 wks it's EARLY. Usually early scans for someone like me that's high risk is around 6 to 7wks which is usually when they can start seeing a fetal pole. 

Just wanted to share some hope with you.


----------



## barbie72

Thanks Lulu! I have never heard anything like what is happening to you. I am so sorry. It does feel unlucky, doesn't it? Gets to the point where you feel like your luck has completely run out. Take good care of yourself the next few months and try not to be pessimistic like me :). 
The waiting is the worst part. The dr. didn't see me today and said I should just take it easy and wait til Thursday. I waited 8 hours for them to call me and tell me that. I think I might lose my mind before then. DH was super sweet and stayed with me most of the day. I can't help freaking out though. We saw some friends over the weekend who had their first baby when I had my mc. The baby was smiling SOOO big at my hubby. Broke my heart to think maybe there is something wrong with me and I can't give him that. I'm so tired of being afraid and sad. It is exhausting. I really thought all of this would be easier. Sorry for the pity me rant! Just too much hitting home in one weekend and too reminiscent of the mmc in November.


----------



## fides

lulu, :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear about everything you are going through Lulu. Im still holding out hope for some good news for you. Thinking of you :hugs:

Hope your bleeding is nothing to worry about Barbie (just like earlier in your pregnancy) although I know it will still be worrying for you. Take it easy. Thinking of you :hugs:
xx


----------



## barbie72

Ugh, I was sooooo sick all last night and right now. I couldn't even sleep! No more bleeding since Monday though so I guess that is ok. I called the dr. yesterday and BEGGED them to see me early. They only said they would call if there was a cancellation....obviously they did not call. Well tomorrow is my scan so I guess I am stuck waiting until then which isn't so bad since this acid reflux has completely defeated me. How does everyone stay up beat and positive? I have lost all ability to be excited or happy. I just want to know if the baby is ok!!!


----------



## CKH

barbie- I feel the same way. I keep having to postpone my FIRST ob appt. Its really pissing me off. All you can do is pray and have faith. are you getting a little belly yet? I read about your bleeding. I had that a few weeks ago, after we would have 'sexy time', and like if i would stand to long. try putting your feet up if it happens again. glad to hear it went away, mine did too. was it alot? Im curious, cuz mine was like never red, always brown or light pink...and my discharge sometimes is like yellow. gross, but wondering if its normal. since I cant get to the dr for a couple weeks still. You are all in my thoughts.

Lulu- Im so sorry, when that exact thing happened to me (except I didnt have the D&C=bad idea) I hid from the world for a long time. I didnt want to see or talk to anyone. My mom would come check on me a lot. I hope you feel better, and I hope you get your baby SOON! Lots of love to you


----------



## barbie72

Hey CKH, thanks for the positive thoughts. I had bleeding back at 6 weeks or so. It was bright red but went away very quickly. I woke up with it when I went to the bathroom. Just took the day easy and was fine after that. I got to have an early scan and they confirmed that everything was going fine so far. Then Monday it was brownish and very light spotting. The nurse asked if we had done the "sexy time" and I said "ummm god no!"...poor hubby. The dr. decided that since it resolved itself everything was probably ok. But I had the brownish bleeding with my first pregnancy that we lost and it just hit too close to home. I was told it was completely normal but I just can't settle down. I have heard that usually the brownish is older blood from the cervix since it can get too full of blood. Then when you have sex it will generally come out. So I think you are fine but mine came out of no where both times! So frustrating. Sorry you can't get to the dr. I would pull all my hair out, lol. As for my belly I am not certain what I am looking for honestly! I mean it is not hard or anything but I definitely have grown a lot larger than just gaining fat in my belly. My tummy just looks different. Any thoughts on what it is suppose to feel/look like this early?


----------



## shelleney

CKH, I had some brown spotting for a couple of days at 7 weeks. But it was nothing, and I havent had anymore since (FXd).
Also, I have the yellow discharge and have been told its normal, and not to worry unless it starts to smell, then it could be an infection. Hope that helps :flower:
xx


----------



## hippylittlej

I am sorry for what you are going through Lulu :(

A weeks holiday was just what I needed. I now have my scan a week on Monday and I am now the most pregnant I have been which is great. I am hoping that the scan shows everything is ok and we can start to tell everyone :)

My friend bled all the way through the first 12 weeks and had a healthy little boy back in August, so bleeding isn't always a problem. Hope things are ok barbie.


----------



## Rebaby

So sorry to hear what you're going through lulu :hugs:

And :hugs: barbie, i;m sure you must be stressed out of your mind, but like so many ladies have said already, sometimes bleeding just happens and everything carries on ok

I'm sorry i haven't been around much ladies, i am currently the most tired i have ever been in my life so spending most of my time in work or in bed or trying to prevent our toddler from destroying the house! :wacko:

I also haven't been feeling very positive, and for no real reason either really, i'm just finding it hard to believe that this pregnancy is for real and i haven't really wanted to get people down with my negativity when i can't even explain it myself. I mean, both our scans so far have been good, and i still have pregnancy symptoms (mainly the tiredness now though tbh!) but i am struggling to really believe that come October there'll be a new addition to our family :shrug:

We have decided we're definitely getting another private scan between now and our 20 week anomaly scan on the nhs. OH wanted us to get it at around 14-15 weeks but i don't think i can wait that long so we might book something sooner.


----------



## barbie72

Thanks for the votes of confidence everyone. I don't know why but today I woke up and I feel really excellent. Still sick mind you but just very happy. I think I am just so excited to FINALLY know what is going on. I view this scan today as an end to worry either way. If everything is well then obviously I will be thrilled and happy. If everything is not ok then at least I will finally know and get to start feeling better. I will be happy to get back to being myself whatever happens. I think it was all the waiting that was killing me. Just 5 more hours and I will have relief! Yay!!


----------



## hippylittlej

Good luck Barbie, the waiting game is not fun at all.


----------



## Aquarius24

Good luck barbie I had scan today too. Bubba is doing well n they put me back 2 days. Mrs wells can u pls change my Edd to 4 oct. 

Rebaby I think we all feel like that on here. I only had a scan last Monday n still was so worried about going in for the scan today. Try to think positive and yes I would defo
Need to book another scan if I was u xxx


----------



## jcg0506

Rebaby, I feel the same way; especially with the terrible nausea and just the normal fears of being PAL, I've had a hard time being very positive or excited about this pregnancy. And then I get worried that I feel too detached and won't be a good mother. 
Also, I think you can get an NT scan at 11-13 weeks; I'm not from the UK so I don't know what NHS covers, but this is a pretty standard test (early test for Down's and other problems). I had mine last week and I got to see the baby, hear the heartbeat, got a picture, and of course they measure the fold on the back of the baby's neck. They also take some blood for testing. I'd be surprised if it wasn't covered and then you wouldn't have to pay for a private scan.


----------



## Rebaby

jcg0506 said:


> Rebaby, I feel the same way; especially with the terrible nausea and just the normal fears of being PAL, I've had a hard time being very positive or excited about this pregnancy. And then I get worried that I feel too detached and won't be a good mother.
> Also, I think you can get an NT scan at 11-13 weeks; I'm not from the UK so I don't know what NHS covers, but this is a pretty standard test (early test for Down's and other problems). I had mine last week and I got to see the baby, hear the heartbeat, got a picture, and of course they measure the fold on the back of the baby's neck. They also take some blood for testing. I'd be surprised if it wasn't covered and then you wouldn't have to pay for a private scan.

Thanks :hugs: we declined the down's screening so just got a regular dating scan at 8+5 to check for heartbeat and growth and get an EDD, hence the super-long wait now until our 20 week scan :cry:


----------



## hippylittlej

I am going to go for a private scan I think between the 12 and 20 week mark as we also declined the downs screening. Having said that it depends on how I feel after the first scan.


----------



## barbie72

Doctor's appointment went great!!! We got to hear the baby's heart beat (which I did not get to hear last pregnancy). Doctor said (of course no guarantees) but our chances of another MC are down to 3%. Thankfully I am blissfully naive to the rest of pregnancy and the mishaps that can happen. So I am feeling quite cheerful. I think celebrating milestones is the only way you make it through these things anyhow. Honestly, I am quite shocked. I think it just hit me that, God willing, we are having a baby :wohoo:. Thanks everyone for helping me through all my negativity! i think I can relax just a little now.


----------



## Aquarius24

Fab news barbie! Hopefully u can now try n relax n enjoy it xx


----------



## hippylittlej

so happy for you Barbie :) That is great news.

I was feeling great, but one of the ladies in my main discussion thread has just started miscarrying and it brought everything back. I feel so sad for her and now I starting to question if everything is ok with our little one. I so need to get to the scan date and everything be fine.


----------



## fides

barbie, YAY!!!!


----------



## barbie72

Thanks Everyone! 
HippylittleJ: I know what you mean! I literally could not wait any longer to find out. It is so hard hearing other people's losses and feeling sad for them but frightened for yourself at the same time. Not too long left for you now! Hang in there. I couldn't have panicked more the last 3 months as I am sure you have been feeling too. 
Can't wait to hear good news from everyone else as all our scans start coming up the next few weeks.


----------



## hippylittlej

It is like 12 weeks is the magic number. I just didn't sleep last night thinking about miscarriage, which is just annoying as I had done fairly well without worrying too much up until now. Strange how much someone's loss can effect you.

I am sure things will be fine, I still have symptoms, I have no sign of bleeding and I feel great in myself but I have a feeling this week will be the longest of the pregnancy so far.


----------



## shelleney

Great news Barbie! :yipee:

Hope everyone else is well

xx


----------



## Rebaby

Fantastic news barbie :thumbup: i'm so pleased for you


----------



## jcg0506

Glad to hear the good news, Barbie. I agree that every little milestone is important, hearing the heartbeat, NT scan, passing the 13 week mark. Now, I wish my body would realize I'm in the second trimester and stop with the ms.


----------



## hippylittlej

I was hoping that on the 13 week mark all symptoms would go and I would suddenly feel better...yeah like that is going to happen.

Scan in less than a week now..eek.

Hope you feel better soon jcg.


----------



## LadyGecko

Hi there ladies,

can I join you, I'm due 26th sept

xx


----------



## hippylittlej

welcome aboard Ladygeko. How are you feeling?


----------



## hayley x

:hi: girls hope youre all keeping well, havent been by for quite a while. Cant believe how fast time is going! x


----------



## fides

welcome, gecko!


----------



## Aquarius24

WOO HOO Im in second tri!!! Cant believe Im here...a note to you ladies nearing the 14 week mark and still sicky, I have finally got the point were I feel good, so the end of the yukky stage is in sight for you, hang on in there! Anyone got a scan in the next couple of week? Here is a pic of my dating scan from last week:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1163.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LadyGecko

Hi Ladies, 

I'm good thanks, how are you all??

x


----------



## barbie72

I'm still sick. Not certain when this is going to clear up. How exhausting! Anybody getting a bump yet? I already look 4-5 months pregnant...I haven't decided if that is a good thing lol. I'm worried what I will look like at the end of this thing!


----------



## Rebaby

Aquarius24 said:


> WOO HOO Im in second tri!!! Cant believe Im here...a note to you ladies nearing the 14 week mark and still sicky, I have finally got the point were I feel good, so the end of the yukky stage is in sight for you, hang on in there! Anyone got a scan in the next couple of week? Here is a pic of my dating scan from last week:

What a wonderful clear scan pic :D

Welcome ladygecko :hugs:

And hello to everyone else, hope some of you are starting to get some relief from the tiredness/nausea/sickness now? I have escaped any sickness so far (touch wood!) but still feel like i have been hit by a truck, i'm so shattered all the time. But....i'm 12 weeks today :happydance: and our next scan is only a week away :happydance: so i'm a happy lady today!


----------



## hippylittlej

My scan is on Monday. I am still feeling pretty meh, I am not feeling sick eveyday now but so exhausted it is untrue.

Great picture Aquarius, really clear.


----------



## CKH

barbie72 said:


> Hey CKH, thanks for the positive thoughts. I had bleeding back at 6 weeks or so. It was bright red but went away very quickly. I woke up with it when I went to the bathroom. Just took the day easy and was fine after that. I got to have an early scan and they confirmed that everything was going fine so far. Then Monday it was brownish and very light spotting. The nurse asked if we had done the "sexy time" and I said "ummm god no!"...poor hubby. The dr. decided that since it resolved itself everything was probably ok. But I had the brownish bleeding with my first pregnancy that we lost and it just hit too close to home. I was told it was completely normal but I just can't settle down. I have heard that usually the brownish is older blood from the cervix since it can get too full of blood. Then when you have sex it will generally come out. So I think you are fine but mine came out of no where both times! So frustrating. Sorry you can't get to the dr. I would pull all my hair out, lol. As for my belly I am not certain what I am looking for honestly! I mean it is not hard or anything but I definitely have grown a lot larger than just gaining fat in my belly. My tummy just looks different. Any thoughts on what it is suppose to feel/look like this early?


My spotting has stopped completely now. Dr appt FINALLY on Monday. (LOL we havnt been having much sexy time either. Now we are that the spotting went away..but only a little.) Im glad your pregnancy looks normal! :) good deal...the belly, well im really small to begin with so I notice it big time, my hips are wider my ribs are wider, my back is KILLING me, and after I eat my tummy really sticks out. if Im laying down you cant even tell really. but last night I felt my uterus really well, above my pubic bone and below my belly button (I was laying down) it felt like a ball, round and it was hard. But it hasnt felt hard all day. I can only really feel it sometimes. My clothes don't fit anymore. I cant button any pants. Alot of them I cant even get over my thighs! I bought some sun dresses (much more comfy.) I feel as though all my clothes are shrinking, including my underwear! (been wearing the hubbys somedays lol and even his are getting tight on me!) I cant wait to hear a heartbeat/see our little one!


----------



## CKH

barbie72 said:


> Doctor's appointment went great!!! We got to hear the baby's heart beat (which I did not get to hear last pregnancy). Doctor said (of course no guarantees) but our chances of another MC are down to 3%. Thankfully I am blissfully naive to the rest of pregnancy and the mishaps that can happen. So I am feeling quite cheerful. I think celebrating milestones is the only way you make it through these things anyhow. Honestly, I am quite shocked. I think it just hit me that, God willing, we are having a baby :wohoo:. Thanks everyone for helping me through all my negativity! i think I can relax just a little now.

Hey! great news! (Im slowly catching up haha) So happy for you!! Dont worry, it will just stress you and baby out! Have faith that everything is wonderful! :hugs:


----------



## fides

Aquarius, congrats on hitting 2nd tri; great scan!

CKH, that is so neat that you can feel your uterus starting to come up!

afm, i am so sick of waiting!! i had a good 6wk scan, then at my 8wk appt, doc seemed uninterested in doing any other form of monitoring b/c the scan was fine. my next appt is Easter Monday, and she said they'd listen for the heartbeat then - that will be a total of 6 weeks of wondering if this baby's still okay! my m/c began in week 13 last time, so this waiting is driving me crazy - i just want to know that this baby is still okay. Aggghhh! April 25th seems so incredibly far away, and every day is dragging by! i know it isn't in my hands, but i just want to know - is this baby a keeper, yes or no? oy. /end rant.


----------



## hippylittlej

Fides that sucks. At least your early scans were positive and this reduces the chance of MC significantly. I understand how you feel though, I opted for a 12 week scan only and it seems like an age for the date to come round. Monday is the day I find out if all is well, but can only hope as my body hasn't done anything out of the ordinary so far, that all is well.


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies!

My doppler finally arrived 3 days ago...and its amazing!!
I just love listening to baby's heartbeat with OH. its such a great bonding experience, and a real reassurance that things are well.
Also, none of my clothes fit anymore! its a nightmare! haha.

Hope you are all well
xx


----------



## fides

hippy, can't wait to hear positive news from you after your scan Monday. this must be a crazy weekend for you - i know it would be for me if i had a scan at the end of it. good luck.

shelleney, i'm trying hard not to give in and get a doppler, b/c a lot of ladies have said that it can bring too much worry, but positive stories like yours make me want to reconsider! so glad you're getting some reassurance.


----------



## hippylittlej

Scan went well today, baby is now due the 28th October which is just three days after when I expected. I am so relieved, he/she wouldn't stop moving for the picture :)


----------



## shelleney

hippylittlej said:


> Scan went well today, baby is now due the 28th October which is just three days after when I expected. I am so relieved, he/she wouldn't stop moving for the picture :)

My baby is due on 28th october too! yay, we can be bump buddies!
Glad everything went well xx


----------



## barbie72

hippylittlej said:


> Scan went well today, baby is now due the 28th October which is just three days after when I expected. I am so relieved, he/she wouldn't stop moving for the picture :)

Woohoo!!! Congratulations. Wonderful news. :happydance:


----------



## Rebaby

hippylittlej said:


> Scan went well today, baby is now due the 28th October which is just three days after when I expected. I am so relieved, he/she wouldn't stop moving for the picture :)

Fantastic news :happydance: i can imagine how relieved you must be feeling!

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## fides

hippy, so happy for you - congrats!!!


----------



## hippylittlej

Thanks guys, the relief is overwhelming. I too am tempted by a doppler now, but I am not sure I should give in to the temptation. I may ask my friend if I can use hers.


----------



## barbie72

Anyone feeling less sick yet? I thought it was going to go away as I was feeling alright over the weekend. But low and behold morning sickness all day yesterday and today i am not to grand either. I'm still crazy person hungry too! Is there any end in sight?


----------



## shelleney

hippylittlej said:


> Thanks guys, the relief is overwhelming. I too am tempted by a doppler now, but I am not sure I should give in to the temptation. I may ask my friend if I can use hers.

I recommend the Sonoline B if you do decide to buy one. Mine was off ebay, brand new, £50 with free postage, and a free tube of gel came with it :thumbup:
xx


----------



## hippylittlej

now I am tempted, £50 isn't bad at all.


----------



## barbie72

Hey guys, wanted to share this site with you. Cracks me up! Made me feel much better about the supposed do's and don'ts of pregnancy. I'm sure we have all worried about 90% of these things since we are all on the PAL boat. I particular like the section about exercise and weight gain. VERY funny.


https://www.pregnantchicken.com/home/


----------



## jcg0506

barbie72 said:


> Anyone feeling less sick yet? I thought it was going to go away as I was feeling alright over the weekend. But low and behold morning sickness all day yesterday and today i am not to grand either. I'm still crazy person hungry too! Is there any end in sight?

I've still got the ms too. I am sooo tired of this. The day before yesterday I woke up feeling great and actually thought maybe this was finally going way, and then threw up half way through breakfast. Its like that for me; I don't necessarily have to even feel nauseous but then suddenly start vomiting. My sister had ms the whole stinking nine months and I am praying that doesn't happen to me. I keep getting reminded by my family that ms is actually a good sign of a healthy pregnancy, but that has ceased to comfort me, oh two months ago.


----------



## barbie72

Hahahah, well I am sorry for you as well, honest. But I am glad it is not just me. The dr. was very reassuring while enthusiastically pronouncing that my acid reflux (which makes me insta-hurl) will only get worse as the pregnancy goes on. I suppose on some level I am relieved that my symptoms are still there but enough is enough! Especially when I added up my first pregnancy with this one. I have been pregnant for 6 out of the last 8 months. I'm not whining I swear! I just think us ladies need to catch a break.


----------



## hippylittlej

I am loving the pregnant chicken site.


----------



## barbie72

Right?! It is so funny. I may have quoted it on more than one occasion to my DH. It also MIGHT be all over my facebook page lol


----------



## Rebaby

I actually vomited for the first time yesterday :sick: really hoping it's not the start of HG (it kicked in at 12+2 for me last time :wacko: ) I think it was probably more to do with nerves (about our scan) and this awful phlegmy cough i have though- fingers crossed!

The good news is our scan was AMAZING! Baby was so active, wriggling around all over and at one point it looked like it was waving "hello" at us :cloud9:

We got some lovely pics too. These aren't as clear as they're photographs of the scan pics iyswim but you can get the idea:


https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/Baby%202/SSL25021.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/Baby%202/SSL25022.jpg

He/she is measuring slightly ahead at 13+3, and everything looks just exactly as it should at this stage.

It was a really lovely afternoon after a morning of worry and nerves and we took Toby out for tapas to celebrate! :D


----------



## pip7890

Great scan pic Rebaby!

I had nausea until 20 weeks with my DS. I'm only at 8w at present and already the nausea is far more crippling than last time. Midwife expects it to stick around just as long. Hope she's wrong! I reckon I'm feeling it worse because I'm so much older (I was 25 when DS was born and I'm 40 now).

Pip x


----------



## shelleney

Rebaby - your scan pics are stunning! Especially the one of him/her waving! :baby:
xx


----------



## zeeshiznit

Hi, I'm expecting a baby boy September 25th after 2 miscarriages. 1st was a missed miscarriage detected at 14 weeks and second was a reg miscarriage at 7w5d. I'm excited to get to know you all!


----------



## fides

Rebaby, congrats on the great scan!

zee, sorry for your losses. Welcome, though, and congrats on everything being healthy so far! :)


----------



## Aquarius24

shelleney said:


> hippylittlej said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, the relief is overwhelming. I too am tempted by a doppler now, but I am not sure I should give in to the temptation. I may ask my friend if I can use hers.
> 
> I recommend the Sonoline B if you do decide to buy one. Mine was off ebay, brand new, £50 with free postage, and a free tube of gel came with it :thumbup:
> xxClick to expand...

I got is n could not find hb. Haven't used it since!! I may try again xx


----------



## Aquarius24

Great scan pics Rebaby! Xx


----------



## Rebaby

Thank you all :hugs: i keep getting our pics out to look at to remind myself just how awesome it was :D

Welcome Zee, glad everything is going ok for you so far this pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## hippylittlej

Glad everyone is doing ok. Lovely scan pictures Rebaby.

I am having both good days and bad days with symptoms. I so can't wait to get past this stage.


----------



## Aquarius24

Aquarius24 said:


> shelleney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hippylittlej said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, the relief is overwhelming. I too am tempted by a doppler now, but I am not sure I should give in to the temptation. I may ask my friend if I can use hers.
> 
> I recommend the Sonoline B if you do decide to buy one. Mine was off ebay, brand new, £50 with free postage, and a free tube of gel came with it :thumbup:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I got is n could not find hb. Haven't used it since!! I may try again xxClick to expand...

Tried mine again tonight n found bubba straight away!!! Over the moon xxxx


----------



## shelleney

Aquarius24 said:


> Aquarius24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelleney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hippylittlej said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, the relief is overwhelming. I too am tempted by a doppler now, but I am not sure I should give in to the temptation. I may ask my friend if I can use hers.
> 
> I recommend the Sonoline B if you do decide to buy one. Mine was off ebay, brand new, £50 with free postage, and a free tube of gel came with it :thumbup:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I got is n could not find hb. Haven't used it since!! I may try again xxClick to expand...
> 
> Tried mine again tonight n found bubba straight away!!! Over the moon xxxxClick to expand...

Great news Aquarius! Its a great quality doppler, so knew you would be able to find him/her soon. You will want to do it every day from now on. Enjoy!
xx


----------



## Aquarius24

shelleney said:


> Aquarius24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquarius24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelleney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hippylittlej said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, the relief is overwhelming. I too am tempted by a doppler now, but I am not sure I should give in to the temptation. I may ask my friend if I can use hers.
> 
> I recommend the Sonoline B if you do decide to buy one. Mine was off ebay, brand new, £50 with free postage, and a free tube of gel came with it :thumbup:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I got is n could not find hb. Haven't used it since!! I may try again xxClick to expand...
> 
> Tried mine again tonight n found bubba straight away!!! Over the moon xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Great news Aquarius! Its a great quality doppler, so knew you would be able to find him/her soon. You will want to do it every day from now on. Enjoy!
> xxClick to expand...

Thanks Lovie!! We were led in bed and I said to DH 'shall we try the doppler' and I had been feeling baby move so wouldnt have paniced if I couldn't find it...anyway tried and straight away found baby's hb!!!! So reassuring and we could have listened to it all night :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## fides

aww, congrats on finding the hb!


----------



## jcg0506

Great picture Rebaby! We got one like that too with him/her waving at us. I have my anatomy/gender scan scheduled for May 13 and am anxiously awaiting it.


----------



## fides

So, I just couldn't take the wait any longer! I called my OB to see if i could reschedule next Monday's appt for this week - I told the receptionist I'm going crazy not knowing if there's still a growing baby in there or not, and she was like, well, you don't need an appt to come hear the heartbeat - just come in this afternoon, and it will only take a few minutes!

Heartbeat was found in just a few seconds, and the tech said it's beating in the 160's - MY BABY IS OKAY!!! Thank You, Lord!!


----------



## hippylittlej

Fides that is great news :)


----------



## shelleney

Great news Fides! So happy for you xx


----------



## pip7890

Great news fides. I can't wait to hear my baby's heartbeat (or anything) to confirm it's alive. Medical attitude here is no cramps, no bleeding so no scan until at least 12 weeks. Mention the word reassurance and they laugh in your face. Once you've had a MMC the fact that you've had no bleeding or cramps means nothing. 

Pip x


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear that Pip. Would you maybe consider buying a doppler for reassurance?
xx


----------



## pip7890

Hi Shelleney. 

Last time I was pregnant I bought an Angelsounds Doppler on the advice found on here. I wrapped it up and gave it to my OH for Christmas Day with the intention of using it from
12w. Unfortunately I miscarried on Boxing Day at 10w3d so it never got opened. I have thought about getting it out but given I'm only 8w5d, a couple of stone overweight and my midwife said last week that the uterus hasn't popped I might leave it a while longer. 

Pip x


----------



## shelleney

Ah, all of those things you said make a lot of sense.
I just know that having my doppler has really helped during the very long wait until my dating scan (i will be 14 weeks by then).
Do whatever is best for you Hun, and i hope your scan date comes around quickly for you :hugs:
xx


----------



## fides

Pip, i'm so sorry they have such a cruddy attitude - that's terrible! :hugs: At least you have the doppler at home, ready when you reach that point.


----------



## Aquarius24

Great news fides!! Pip I'm sorry they won't give u a reassurance scan, that's crap. Is paying for an early scan an option? I had an early scan for reassurance but also paid for a private babybond one before my dating scan. Best£100 ever spent!!xxx


----------



## pip7890

I have been considering it Aquarius. The only thing stopping me is that I had a scan at 8w 2d with my first and saw the heartbeat. The day after I miscarried. Part of me thinks that if I get a scan around 12 weeks and see a heartbeat then there's a pretty good chance I'll make it to term.

There are a couple of places that do scans near me - Babybond for £100 and another place (whose name escapes me for £65). 

Pip x


----------



## Aquarius24

Aww pip well I can see how difficult the decision is. I see Yr around that time now. I've had 2 mc but all the scans I had showed nothing in there so to see a bubba n heartbeat one day n then lose the next must have been heartbreaking. If u could hold out till Yr dating scan it may be best or maybe books pte scan around 10 weeks?? The first 12 weeks of this pregnancy was the hardest but getting past that point it got easier xxxx


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Aquarius. Tbh I'm taking this pregnancy a day at a time. If I feel an overwhelming need for a scan I'll try and book one privately. Patience is not something I'm known for!!

Pip x


----------



## hippylittlej

Pip the same thing happened to me last time, two days after a scan and it all looking ok, there was no heartbeat. I waited until 12 weeks for my scan this time as I decided what would be would be and I couldn't face seeing the baby and then something happening. My scan at 12 weeks went well, baby was three days behind where I thought but happily kicking away. It was a long 12 weeks but my midwife said that their should be no reason to miscarry this time and that it was good to wait until 12 weeks as normally if their was going to be a problem it would come to light prior to this. 

I found the last two weeks of waiting the hardest. Good luck with it all. xx


----------



## pip7890

Thanks hippy. I understand where you are coming from. I think I just want to hold out for as long as possible. I'm having really bad nausea 24/7, bloat, constipation and extreme fatigue so at the moment I'm focusing on all that as being positive and trying not to worry about what if. Today I feel very pregnant. Hopefully tomorrow I will too. As each tomorrow comes and goes I'm a day closer to holding a live baby in my arms and not a dead baby in my hand. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Mrs.Wells

I am so happy that so many of us have made it to the second tri! Here's some :dust: for the rest of the ladies still in the first tri!


----------



## hayley x

Havent popped by for a while, sorry girls. Just having a really crap day today and cant help but think horrible thoughts about this pregnancy :( 2 years ago today we buried our son, even though my 15 month old is sleeping upstairs I cant help but feel emptiness :( 

Hope all bumps are well x


----------



## pip7890

I'm so sorry you are having a crap day Hayley. Sometimes there are no words to make you feel better. You have every right to grieve today, it doesn't mean you love what you still have any less.

Sending you :hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Aquarius24

Big hugs hayley. U will have up n down days. Keep your chin up xxxx


----------



## fides

hayley, :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Thinking of you Hayley :hugs:
xx


----------



## hippylittlej

Hope you feel better soon Hayley x


----------



## fides

well, i hope you ladies all enjoy a wonderful Easter! we're announcing our news tomorrow, so i am excited - and nervous! i don't think we'll get any strange comments from the family members, and we're announcing to the rest of family/friends via mail (included an announcement with our Easter cards) - that way, i won't have to hear any negative reactions to my face, lol.

anyway, i hope you guys enjoy a Happy Easter!!


----------



## Aquarius24

Fides I was really nervous announcing it both times!! I'm sure everyone will be over themoon for u!!

Happy Easter ladies xxx


----------



## shelleney

Good luck with your announcement Fides. I hope you get the positive reaction you deserve.
Happy Easter everyone
xx


----------



## Rebaby

:hugs: Hayley

And good luck with the announcement fides, i hope everyone will be very happy for you.

We have made our announcements now. There may be the odd person who doesn't know yet but i'm sure that won't be the case for long with my growing belly!

In fact i'm in work tonight and having to wear scrubs as my regular tunic just won't fit :wacko:

So excited to be in 2nd trimester now though :happydance:


----------



## bluejoyx

Hello ladies, I hope you are all well and 'glowing' now you are starting to enter the second trimester. I have not posted for quite a while as i have been so ill i have hardly been able to get out of bed and have been off work for a month with morning sickness and tiredness. I have my dateing scan last Thursday and my dates were exactly right. The baby was moving so much the sonographer struggled to get measurements, it was very cute and sucking its fingers. We have now told our 4 year old who is very excited but is a bit worried that when i eat the food will land on the babys head lol. I hope you ladies are all well and those who still have their dateing scans to come i hope all goes smoothly. x x x


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear you have been so unwell Bluejoy. But glad to hear that your scan went so well. Hope you feel better soon. Take care of yourself
xx


----------



## hippylittlej

glad you are feeling a little better blue. I love the ways kids visualise things, because as far as your 4 year old is concerned the food has to hit the baby, bless :)


----------



## Rebaby

Glad to hear your scan went well bluejoy :D Hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## fides

blue, sorry you're feeling ill; cute story about thinking the food will hit the baby's head - love it!


----------



## fides

okey-doke, ladies, LANDMARK TIME:

*I made it!! I'm now more pregnant that i've ever been!!!!! Praise the Lord!*

:wohoo:

i can hardly believe it


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Fides :happydance:
Im so happy for you, Hun.
Hope you can now relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy
xx


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

As some of you may know, I had some spotting over Easter. I was booked in for an emergency scan today to check on baby.

Scan showed one healthy baby measuring 33mm and 2 days ahead of my dates. This puts me as due 22 November 2011 which makes me 10w 1d today. The sonographer couldn't see anything in-utero re spotting so they're putting it down as one of those things. I felt so relieved that I burst into tears on the table! The sonographer was lovely. She held my hand and was really sweet.

Baby is very much a wriggle-bottom. It just wouldn't keep still and, thankfully, is very, very active. We got to see little arms and feet, lots of heart-beating action and the umbilical cord.

Here are the pics:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5027/5661243236_bcce4f442c.jpg
Untitled by pip7890, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5302/5660674701_6ba915fd96.jpg
Scan 110427 by pip7890, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5221/5660672305_a281b9cc9c.jpg
Untitled by pip7890, on Flickr

Apologies for the quality. They're a photograph of the original scan photo taken with my iphone.

Thanks for your support ladies.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## fides

Yay!!! :dance: So happy for you! So, do you still get to see the baby again in 2 weeks when you're 12 weeks - did you already have a scan set up for then? If you do, it will be neat to see the growth in the next two weeks.


----------



## hippylittlej

Great news Fides and Pip so happy for you both.


----------



## pip7890

Hi Fides

I haven't got a date for my 12 week scan yet, but I'll definitely be having one. Really looking forward to it as some of the 12 week scans I've seen on here have been fantastic. 

It could be easy to get addicted to fortnightly scans!

Pip x


----------



## Aquarius24

Yey fides and pip !! It's nice to hear good news for once xxx


----------



## Rebaby

:hugs: fides, that must be a great feeling

and congratulations pip :happydance: i'm so pleased your scan went well and the spotting wasn't sinister.

Everything seems to be going ok here. I am getting a teensy bit of my energy back so able to stay up past 7pm now (just! :haha: ) and i have lost a lot of my bloat so my 'bump' actually seems smaller this week compared to last week but i think that's because all the gas has gone :blush:

I still have my anxious days. I think because i have been able to feel flutters since quite early on, if a couple of days go by where i don't feel anything i start to panic, and then have to remind myself that i am only 14+6 afterall, and that i didn't feel any flutters with our son until i was gone 18 weeks! So i have to tell myself to calm down and that soon our little one will be punching and kicking me night and day!

5 weeks until our anomaly scan :happydance:


----------



## shelleney

I had my dating scan yesterday. It was amazing! Baby was stretching and kicking and bouncing around. Such a character! :happydance: 
Now just gotta wait 7 weeks til I can see him/her again :cry:
xx


----------



## Rebaby

shelleney said:


> I had my dating scan yesterday. It was amazing! Baby was stretching and kicking and bouncing around. Such a character! :happydance:
> Now just gotta wait 7 weeks til I can see him/her again :cry:
> xx

Fantastic news! :happydance:


----------



## fides

rebaby, so amazing you're feeling flutters - how neat!

shelleney, congrats on a wonderful scan!!


----------



## Allie84

Congrats on all of the lovely scans ladies. :thumbup:

I had my 10 wk midwife appointment today and she was able to find baby's heartbeat with the doppler. :) :cloud9: It was such a great sound. I don't get an u/s until 20 weeks, though. It feels so far away!!!!!


----------



## fides

Allie, huge congrats on hearing the HB - that is wonderful!!


----------



## Aquarius24

Great news on the scan shelleney! And allie its such a nice feeling when u first hear the hb!! 

Hope you ladies are growing nicely. My bump is getting quite big now and I am feeling baby move more and more. Can't believe I am 18 weeks tomorrow and have 20 week in 2 weeks!! Xx


----------



## fides

Love that you guys can feel the baby - must be wonderful!! :dance:


afm, i'm doing okay - yesterday was my due date for #1, and DH broke down last night, but I'm actually taking it better than him, lol. Guess i'm just distracted by how this pregnancy is going... :)


----------



## pip7890

Due dates and anniversaries can be so difficult. Even now my body seems to know when the anniversary of my first miscarriage is coming (it happened over 15 years ago) and I get so tired and depressed. 

I don't think there is an easy way to get through it. You just have to I guess.

Pip x


----------



## fides

you know, my friend just said the same thing, and hers was 8 years ago. 

said so in the other thread, but i'm really happy you're at 11 weeks now!! :)


----------



## hayley x

congrats on the lovely scan news shelleny, I think youre having a little boy :)

I have my anomaly scan next Friday (friday 13th :dohh:) and am getting so nervous.

Hope you are all well x


----------



## jcg0506

Hi Hayley, I'm also having my anomoly/gender scan on Friday the 13th. Right now I feeling terrified about it, couldn't stop dreaming about it last night, even considering putting it off. Part of the fear is still worrying that something bad will show up, which has been my biggest fear so far, even though everything so far has pointed to a healthy baby. I still feel like I'm having trouble emotionally connecting with this baby, or even doing too much planning, all of which is probably normal for a PAL baby, but then it makes me worried that I won't bond with baby. That also makes me worried about the gender b/c I'm definitely hoping for a particular gender and worried that I will be disappointed and not bond with baby if it doesn't turn out how I want. I wish I could stop worrying about this pregnancy so much.


----------



## Rebaby

I'm seeing the midwife this afternoon, my 1st appointment since my booking in appointment at 7 weeks! I think they'll try to listen in for the HB, so am feeling a bit nervous about that in case they can't pick it up. I don't think it helps that OH is in uni all day so can't make it, so it's just going to be me and Toby, and he's being a bit of a handful today already!


----------



## shelleney

Hey Rebaby.
How did your appointment go today?
xx


----------



## Rebaby

shelleney said:


> Hey Rebaby.
> How did your appointment go today?
> xx

Brilliantly thank you for asking :flower:

OH managed to get out of his final lecture and arrived at the GP surgery just in time for the appointment! Toby was fast asleep in his pram until the midwife started taking my blood pressure at which point he woke up all sweaty-headed and bemused at what was going on :cloud9:

And she was able to pick up baby's heartbeat on the doppler :happydance:

So all-in-all was a lovely afternoon :thumbup:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## hippylittlej

Glad your appointment went well. I have my 16 week check up with the midwife on Monday morning. I really hope I get to hear the heartbeat as that would be amazing.


----------



## fides

awww, yay on the wonderful appt - can't imagine having to wait from 7 weeks to 16 - that's a long wait!


----------



## hayley x

Love all the positive news in this thread. Rebaby so pleased you got to hear babys hb and all is going well :) Daisy always plays up if I take her mw with me - her favourite 'toy' seems to be the scales :dohh:

good luck jcg for your scan on Friday, its come round so fast. I went for a gender scan last week and am over the moon to be expecting another baby boy. Of course he could never replace Alex, but he will make life feel more 'normal' and I feel so lucky to be given a second chance of having a boy.

x


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks ladies :flower:

Good luck jcg and hayley today for your scans :hugs: and any other ladies having scans today too.


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Had my 12w scan today and was put forward a day to 12w4d. 

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2573/5716808174_6048923461_z.jpg

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2410/5716244289_45efdf65a9_z.jpg

We saw some great shots including the alien head, between the legs and so on. I'm sure the sonographer said something about look there's the baby's bladder or something like that but I was so stunned that that I didn't take it all in.

I also saw the midwife. She's really pleased with me and confirmed I will have shared care with her and a consultant at the hospital. It just means that I get a couple of extra appointments so won't go more than 3 weeks without seeing someone.

Also, a big surprise, was that my BP was only 110/70. For the last couple of years its been much higher. As long as it doesn't go too low!

Pip x


----------



## fides

congrats!!


----------



## shelleney

Glad your appointment went well Rebaby, and that your OH made it.

Congrats on the scan Hayley, and the news that you are expecting another little boy. Also, I adore your signature, its beautiful.

Congrats on your scan too, Pip. What great photos.

Hope everyone else is well
xx


----------



## hippylittlej

Lovely scan pictures, glad it went well pip.


----------



## Rebaby

Love the scan pics pip :D Glad everything is looking good.


----------



## fides

here's my positive news for today:

i woke up in the middle of the night last night, and my left hand was already on my lower stomach. then, like 2 seconds later, i felt something like a big air bubble popping on the inside - don't know if it was just gas, but i'm hoping this is the beginning of feeling movement.


----------



## pip7890

How exciting Fides. I felt my DS move like that at 15w. I was laid on the floor watching the football when I felt the movement. I think he was trying to join in - or tell me to get off my tummy! No chance of lying on my tummy this time around - there's too much of it.

Pip x


----------



## fides

Hi, ladies - just checking in to see how everyone is doing! Hope you are all doing well, and that you guys are loaded with more PMA than you know what to do with! :)


----------



## pip7890

Hello everyone

I saw my "consultant" for the first time today. Well that appointment didn't quite go to plan! I was invited to see the consultant for a 2.10 pm appointment. I got there at 1.45 pm as I needed to collect a specimen bottle and fill it beforehand. I then sat and waited, and waited and waited some more. Eventually I was called in at 2.50 pm!

The clinic midwife took my BP (136/72 whereas it was 110/70 at my 12w booking appointment) and listened to the baby's heartbeat. At that point the registrar came in and starting talking over the midwife and the heartbeat so I didn't get to hear either properly.

The registrar was quite patronising really. I thought we'd talk about my age, weight and mental health. I'd also made a note to talk about the pain in my sacrum/pelvis and my heart murmur. Instead he started banging on about what operations I had had and when I had them. He clearly wasn't listening properly as I had to keep repeating myself. Everything he was asking about - including all the detail - were in my notes anyway.

He pronounced that the arthritis in my feet would not bother me during my pregnancy (it doesn't because I wear orthotics) and nor would my knees (I've had both kneecaps moved). He went on and on about this and I was like, wtf, I'm 40 things wear out and I expect to ache a little. I actually said I wasn't bothered about my knees or feet but that I was really concerned over the pain in my sacrum and my pelvis. He poo pooed me. He said that there was no way this could be SPD as it was too early and that progestorone released during pregnancy relaxed things so I was bound to be a little uncomfortable. I pressed him about it and eventually he said that if I was still having a problem in a couple of months then we could consider some physiotherapy but that he didn't think it was necessary at present.

He started asking me about my mental health. I explained that my mental health issues were a long time ago and that I had coping techniques now to help me. I didn't think it was a big concern. Again, he completely ignored me and starting quoting dates of depressive episodes in my file (even managing to get the dates wrong). The poor midwife was practically rolling her eyes out of her head behind him.

Finally he mentioned my heart. I explained the history again (first picked up when I was 13, then again when I was pregnant with DS - aged 25 - and then again a couple of years ago when I was very stressed). I told him that I'd had lots of tests at the very same hospital we were in and they had come back to confirm I had a leaky heart valve but that no further action was necessary. He started rooting through the file asking me questions which I'd already answered. He then stands up and takes the midwife out of the room.

I'm sat there like a lemon for 5 minutes until the midwife walks back in and pulls up a chair opposite me. She puts on this really serious face and says the registrar wants me to go to the city hospital to have a fetal heart scan as he's concerned about the baby's heart. I'm totally like wtf. I say did you hear something on the doppler when he was talking? Have I missed something? No she says, he wants it checking because of your heart problems.

I say I haven't got heart problems. I have a leaky valve like lots of people. I asked her if all pregnant women with a murmur have to have this test because I sure as hell didn't with DS. She admits that not all do, but that the registrar is keen that I go and I'll get an appointment through to have the scan when I'm 19-21 weeks.

Prince Charming then came back in. He'd spoken to the consultant and it had been agreed that I would be referred to the fetal heart specialists and, clearly because I have nothing better to do with my time, my own heart specialist to get checked out. I tried asking him about the pelvic pain again - not interested.

As the midwife escorted me out I said I was going to ask Gill (my own midwife) about the pelvic pain when I see her in a couple of weeks. I explained that I was about 8 months pregnant last time when I felt this sore so it couldn't be right that I was feeling it so early on. She said that she would make a referral to the physio for me. At last, someone listening to me.

Pip x


----------



## Rebaby

Everything seems to be going along nicely here :D I'm just on major count-down to our scan (next Thursday) :D


----------



## fides

pip, what a complete and utter nightmare!! Wow - talk about lack of bedside manner! So, basically, he didn't want to check what you're experiencing now, and instead, he wanted to check on something from years ago that is no longer a problem. What an idiot.

Rebaby, i hope the days fly by until your scan!! Have you decided if you are finding out or going team :yellow:?


----------



## Rebaby

Ah Pip, he sounds like a total arse! :( What a nightmare appointment for you. I hope you don't have to see him again? I think it's really poor that at your consultant appointment you got seen by a reg who didn't know what he was talking about :roll:



fides said:


> Rebaby, i hope the days fly by until your scan!! Have you decided if you are finding out or going team :yellow:?

We stayed on team yellow with Tobias but this time we are hoping to find out if he's getting a baby brother or a baby sister :D


----------



## srm0421

Sorry I have been gone awhile just waiting for my scan to check that all is well. Pip sorry you had such a hard time, I hate when the "high and mighty" drs talk down to you. Not all of them do but I have ran into a few. I have a fetal echo booked for July 6th. My son who passed away had a heart problem though. It is a fairly easy procedure but mine took 2 hours of me laying on my back and that was the uncomfortable part. 
I have my scan to check out everything on the 21st of June but until then I have a gender scan booked for this Friday at 3:30. I am so nervous. I don't care what the sex is but if the baby's legs are crossed even if it is just cuz I have a stubborn child I will freak out thinking s/he has the same thing Gage had.


----------



## pip7890

Thanks srm. I hope baby is compliant at your scan!!!

Pip x


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear about your crappy appointment Pip.
Good luck for your gender scan srm

xx


----------



## fides

srm, i hope the scan goes well for you tomorrow!!


----------



## hippylittlej

What a complete and utter prat Pip. 

I am staying with team yellow :)


----------



## fides

woohoo for team :yellow: hippy!! i am too. :dance:

me and DH are taking a little trip up into the mountains for Memorial Day weekend, since he has Monday off. I hope you all have a nice weekend!


----------



## Aquarius24

Hey ladies! Sorry I have not posted on here for a while.... It seems team blue is very popular on here... We are too!!!! Congrats to all xx


----------



## srm0421

My scan went great, pics are in my journal and I am on team :pink: the tech has no doubt but I am kinda scared to believe it.


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations on team :pink: srm. That must be such a relief for you!
xx


----------



## Aquarius24

Congrats srm xx


----------



## hippylittlej

20 week scan today, but not finding out the sex just want to see my little pickle and check he/she is ok.


----------



## pip7890

Morning ladies

Hope everyone is keeping well

Pip x


----------



## Rebaby

hippylittlej said:


> 20 week scan today, but not finding out the sex just want to see my little pickle and check he/she is ok.

Good luck for today, hope all goes well :thumbup:

We had our 20 week scan on Thursday and everything looks good although baby was being VERY uncooperative and making it as difficult as possible for them to get their measurements!

Here's the little mischief-maker :cloud9:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/Baby%202/SSL25468.jpg

We also managed to get a wee glimpse between baby's legs and it looks as though Tobias is getting...a baby BROTHER! :happydance:


----------



## fides

Aquarius, congrats on team :blue:!

srm, congrats on team :pink:!

rebaby, congrats on team :blue:!

hippy, hope your scan went well and that nothing ruined the surprise!

how is everyone doing?

i still keep having nightmares about losing this one - i thought they would go away by now (especially since i've been feeling some movement), but they haven't - anyone else having this? crazy.


----------



## hippylittlej

Scan went well but my little pickle was playing up and they only just got all the measurements they needed.

Still team yellow but so far friends are split on the picture between boy and girl. What do you guys think?
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v298/littlejen/Pickle193.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v298/littlejen/pickle193pic2.jpg


----------



## fides

hippy, so glad things went well and the tech didn't kill the surprise!! i'm not going to guess :pink: or :blue: b/c i purposely haven't been studying up on the skull theory, etc, so that i won't have a clue when it's time for our own scan... i just think you have a cute baby. congratulations!


----------



## hippylittlej

Thanks Fides. I guess for fun, but the moment we have the baby will be the moment we know for sure. :)


----------



## Rebaby

Glad the scan went well :thumbup: i am rubbish at guessing sex but i will say boy because they seem to be very popular at the minute! :D


----------



## shelleney

Congrats Rebaby and Hippy on your scans!
xx


----------



## fides

hello, everyone, and happy 1st day of summer!!! One more season, and we'll start having some rainbow births!! :dance:


had our 20wk scan today - everything was fine except one thing that puts us a little higher risk for down's - we can go to a specialist for a 2nd opinion, and now we have to figure it out and let them know if we're interested in further testing... the sonographer was wonderful - we told her we didn't want to know the gender, and she even had me turn my head away for a while when she was measuring the lower organs, just in case!! she was great! a great experience, and it was so neat to see our baby again!!

enjoy your summer, ladies - one more season to go! :happydance:


----------



## Rebaby

Fantastic news about your scan fides :hugs: hope you manage to reach a decision you're happy with re: the further testing. We've declined the down's screening in each pregnancy as we felt that was the right thing for us but i totally understand how people reach the opposite decision.

It's been a bit quiet on this thread recently, hope everyone is well?

I have been poorly for weeks with one bug after another after another! It has been rough going as i've been off work but obviously had a very active toddler to deal with- who is also teething badly too! :dohh: I'm back to work tonight (nightshift :sick: ) but hoping it's not a crazy busy one as i seem to have lost some of my 2nd trimester energy with having been poorly for so long and am back to feeling like i did in 1st tri again- totally zonked and like i could eat and sleep all day!!!


----------



## fides

yeah, we had turned down the 12 week down's testing figuring they'd see something on the 20 week scan. i think we're not going to do a new scan with a specialist b/c then it would just be a % or odds and a push for an amnio, which we won't do. It's not in our hands, anyway, so i think we're just going to hope for the best.

oh no! for losing the energy again! i thought that wasn't supposed to go until the 3rd tri! and, with a teething toddler, no less. :hugs: sorry you've not been feeling well - hope you get to feel better soon.


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:
Sorry Ive been MIA.
Hope you're all well.
We are Team Pink :pink: woohoo!
xx


----------



## Mrs.Wells

Sorry for being MIA for so long!! I think we have all been quiet since being in the second trimester maybe? Anyway, things are going well on my end. All the scans thus far have been great and I recently switched to a midwife locally now that I have different insurance. I am so glad I don't have to drive a bunch when I go into labor, not to mention the horrible experiences I have had with those doctors up until now. And get this, the week I switched doctors offices, my previous one filed for bankruptcy! I am glad I got out when I did! 

Also, I just wanted to let you all know that I am on team :blue:!!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations on your son. I'm off for my 20w scan tomorrow and hope to find out the gender. 

Pip x


----------



## hippylittlej

I am staying team yellow.

Congrats though Mrs Wells. I guess that now we are in the 2nd Trimester our concerns and anxieties have dropped somewhat.

I am loving feeling the baby all the time, although I do wish she would stay off my bladder so much.


----------



## LadyGecko

Hi Ladies,

How are you all doing??? sorry I have been MIA for so long I have had a few ups and downs but peanut is doing ok now and we have a growth scan on thursday this week

Oh and Peanut is a girl hehe

x


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!! Congrats to all the team pink and team blue. :)

We had our scan on Friday and found out we are team blue. :blue: :) :happydance: So excited!!!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

Wriggle Bum was very well behaved for the sonographer today - in fact she said s/he was a good baby! She started off by showing us baby's heartbeat and demonstrating how s/he was lying (head on my bladder, spine against my left hand side, feet up on my right hand side towards my ribs!). She then explained she was going to do all the measurements and checks and would point out things as and when she came across them. She was wonderful - we got to see baby's nose, mouth, ears, kidneys, bladder, heart, spine, knobbly knees, legs, arms and hands (all clenched up in a boxer pose!). 

She told us baby was perfect and then turned to the potty shot. There was absolutely no doubt that we were looking at a...





BOY!!!!!




I'd like to introduce you to my gorgeous, perfectly healthy son:

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6011/5905439600_e29df1d825_z.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6031/5905439178_66562f0fca_z.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6044/5905435976_0339a92ce1_z.jpg

I was so surprised, as I'd been convinced he was a girl, but so, so overjoyed that he was healthy. The relief was unbelievable. I feel so calm now and am really looking forward to welcoming my son into the world. We are so lucky :happydance: and DS is thrilled to bits as he really wanted a brother :thumbup:

After the scan we saw the consultant. She confirmed my due date as 21 November and said that she didn't want me to go beyond my due date so would probably induce me if baby hadn't made an appearance. She wants to see me again at 34w to see how I'm doing. My BP was okay and my urine sample was fine so all good news on that front. I need to see my midwife again at 25w and then have my GTT at 27w. 

We've booked onto a Stork Walk to visit the delivery suite/labour ward in a couple of weeks. This will give us the chance to see what's available as I'd quite like to use the birthing pool for some/all of my labour.

We've posted pictures on FB but not yet released the gender as we want to make sure we've told our family first.

It's been an emotional rollercoaster today and I'm so tired, but I'm on :cloud9: at the moment.

Pip x


----------



## fides

shell & gecko, congrats on the :pink:!

Allie, pip & MrsWells, congrats on the :blue:!

MrsWells congrats on the new midwife!! I am wanting to switch from an OB to a midwife soon, now that we are past where we lost #1. So glad you moved when you did!


----------



## Mrs.Wells

I am so excited for the time when we start giving birth to all our little beans!


----------



## hoping:)

Sorry I have been MIA for a LONG time aswell! I'm glad to see everyone is progressing nicely:thumbup: Congrats to all those on team pink and team blue!

We found out we are having a healthy baby girl:happydance:


----------



## fides

awww, congrats on the :pink:!!


----------



## shelleney

Congrats on all the :pink: and :blue: bumps!

Glad you are all well!

Cant believe we are all nearly in 3rd tri now....
xx


----------



## fides

I know - I was just thinking about that! I figured out i have 24 days left in 2nd tri, which means the September and some of the October mums-to-be are already there - way cool!!

btw, congrats on your V-day yesterday!! :flower:


----------



## srm0421

Hello, Sorry I have been MIA lately. I have gotten all great news baby is a girl and everything looks perfect. She is measuring ahead by about a week but they won't change my DD. I still think I will have her in October. I say I am 24 weeks tomorrow but based on DD I am 23 weeks today. Either way I have been staying to myself cuz I am having a really hard time emotionally dealing with everything from allowing myself to be happy to feeling guilty, to being sad to having bad thoughts that something bad will happen to this baby or my other kids. Needless to say it is pretty time consuming. I will be seeing a councilor on the 28th to hopefully get help. Just wanted to update everyone.


----------



## repogirl813

congrats on the girl srm!!!


----------



## srm0421

Thanks, I am trying to accept that I get to keep this baby but it is hard.


----------



## barbie72

Congrats everyone! Glad everyone is doing so well. I haven't written anything since week 14 or 15? Just a week and 1/2 til the 3rd trimester! Oh and we are team pink! We are picking names now and I am very excited. Can't believe it is almost the home stretch. Congrats to everyone for all the hard work they have done these last months.


----------



## LadyGecko

srm, i have been seeing someone for the same reason...believing and accepting you get to keep this baby when you have lost is so hard hopefukky it helps you like it has done for me x


----------



## srm0421

Has it really helped? I am so nervous for my appt. I have to be honest about my feelings and thoughts. I am not in danger of hurting myself but I have "bad" thoughts about something happening to my other kids or Eric or even imagining that this baby is going to die someway and I am afraid the councilor will think I am crazy. So my anxiety over my anxiety is through the roof too.


----------



## LadyGecko

srm0421 said:


> Has it really helped? I am so nervous for my appt. I have to be honest about my feelings and thoughts. I am not in danger of hurting myself but I have "bad" thoughts about something happening to my other kids or Eric or even imagining that this baby is going to die someway and I am afraid the councilor will think I am crazy. So my anxiety over my anxiety is through the roof too.

trust me they wont think your crazy, i am seeing a Psychiatrist about my feelings and thoughts and over the past few weeks i have found it has really made a diffrence to help me accept this baby and using Cognitive behavioral therapy I have started to gain some insite to how im feeling and dealing with anxiety..hopefully you will find it as helpful as i have:hugs: I have been assured that how we feel is to be expected after a loss, feel free to pm me if you need to talk, rant or vent as I know how tough it can be :hugs:


----------



## fides

srm & barbie, congrats on the :pink:

srm & gecko, :hugs: to you both and that councelling will help you heal.


----------



## srm0421

Thanks fides, it is hard at times but hopefully taking steps to help before the baby gets here so I can enjoy her to the fullest.


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear about your difficulties srm and gecko :hugs: Hope you both get the help you need.

Congrats on your pink bumps srm and Barbie :pink:

Happy V day for the other day Fides :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Aquarius24

Hi ladies. Sorry I have not posted on her for a while! Hope all is ok. Bug hugs to arm and gecko. I know we all feel very anxious about the health of our children but it sounds like yours really will benefit from some counselling. So
Sometimes I will sit here and really fret about things happening to Sofya or my unborn little man and even oh. I have to stop myself before it spirals out of control. I defo think talking about your fears helps a lot. Lots of love to u x x


----------



## repogirl813

srm, i really hope the counciling helps you through this hard time, and makes you realize that every pregnancy is different, and you will get to keep this one!


----------



## Rebaby

:hugs: to those ladies who need them right now

And big congratulations to all those who have had happy scans :happydance:

All is well with us here, i am just extraordinarily tired and hungry 24/7, it's like first trimester all over again, the only difference being i have a big bump as well!

I am looking forward to third trimester, and actually getting quite impatient to meet baby and introduce him to his big brother!

Yesterday would have been our due date with the twin pregnancy had things progressed differently. I can't say that i was upset because i wasn't at all, i was respectfully aware of the date and it's meaning but i got on with the day like any other, i had a lovely time taking Toby to his swimming class and tried to focus my thoughts and energies on this baby i am cooking right now and my belief that things have a way of working out for the best i think.


----------



## Aquarius24

Rebaby said:


> :hugs: to those ladies who need them right now
> 
> And big congratulations to all those who have had happy scans :happydance:
> 
> All is well with us here, i am just extraordinarily tired and hungry 24/7, it's like first trimester all over again, the only difference being i have a big bump as well!
> 
> I am looking forward to third trimester, and actually getting quite impatient to meet baby and introduce him to his big brother!
> 
> Yesterday would have been our due date with the twin pregnancy had things progressed differently. I can't say that i was upset because i wasn't at all, i was respectfully aware of the date and it's meaning but i got on with the day like any other, i had a lovely time taking Toby to his swimming class and tried to focus my thoughts and energies on this baby i am cooking right now and my belief that things have a way of working out for the best i think.


Me too Rebaby! Feeling a lot more tired of late and heartburn is killing me!

Our due date for our pregnancy that was due around the same time as your s was 17 July so I can totally relate to how you feel. I too did not dwell much on this cos I was kept busy with Sofya and junior kicking the hell out of me! Our angels will not be forgotten though x x x


----------



## pip7890

It was my due date for the baby I lost at Christmas today. Good to hear that you both felt the same way about your due date too. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## fides

awww, :hugs: on the EDD anniversaries.


----------



## shelleney

Thinking of you all around this sad time :hugs:

My due date for my angel was in January....and I didnt cope as well as you guys. I was devastated and struggled to cope. But I think it was because I didnt have another baby to focus on. I imagine if I was pregnant then, I would have had something positive to look forward to, rather than dwelling on the past.
Last month, it was the one year anniversary of my loss, and I thought I would be devastated again. But I coped so much better than I did in January, and I think it was because I had this baby to focus on and be positive for.

Good luck to you all :hugs:
xx


----------



## Aquarius24

Hey ladies how are we all doing? Glad you feel you coped better with the anniversary shelleney - its always gonna be difficult though at such big milestones, big hugs to you and all the edd that would have come around...

How is everyone feeling? I think I had some BH last - were not painful just a bit uncomfortable, something was definately happening! My bump seems huge and tight too. Hope everyone well xx


----------



## srm0421

I have been having BH for awhile now. They of course scare me since the only time I had them was with Gage and he came early. Mine are starting to get more uncomfortable it seems. I have an appt on the 8th so I will bring it up then. I also am feeling so huge lately, I can't even roll over very well. Today is Gage's birthday so I am not doing well.


----------



## jcg0506

Hello ladies! I haven't been on here in forever, but wanted to drop in and say hi. Hugs to everyone who has recently passed their EDD; mine was back in May and it didn't turn out as bad as I had thought. Still, I worry as I pass each new milestone, and yet so far each has gone by with no sign of trouble. My newest worry is that I'll go into pre-term labor (I've had some espisodes of back-to-back BH) or that lo is breech (actually he was head down last week but he feels like he's gone back to transverse). 
Take care everyone!


----------



## fides

:hugs: for Gage's birthday.


i can't believe some of you are over 30 weeks - that sounds like such a big #!!!


----------



## srm0421

I worry about preterm labor now and I haven't even reached 30 weeks yet.


----------



## repogirl813

srm0421 said:


> I have been having BH for awhile now. They of course scare me since the only time I had them was with Gage and he came early. Mine are starting to get more uncomfortable it seems. I have an appt on the 8th so I will bring it up then. I also am feeling so huge lately, I can't even roll over very well. Today is Gage's birthday so I am not doing well.

big hugs to you, that has to be very hard to deal with, I know i would have a very hard time with that!!!! I hope all is going well with you and your lo!!!


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: srm0421....I just had a look at your pregnancy journal for Gage. I'm so sorry for your loss...he is a beautiful little boy. :hugs:


----------



## Aquarius24

srm0421 said:


> I have been having BH for awhile now. They of course scare me since the only time I had them was with Gage and he came early. Mine are starting to get more uncomfortable it seems. I have an appt on the 8th so I will bring it up then. I also am feeling so huge lately, I can't even roll over very well. Today is Gage's birthday so I am not doing well.

big hugs to you hun xx


----------



## Aquarius24

jcg0506 said:


> Hello ladies! I haven't been on here in forever, but wanted to drop in and say hi. Hugs to everyone who has recently passed their EDD; mine was back in May and it didn't turn out as bad as I had thought. Still, I worry as I pass each new milestone, and yet so far each has gone by with no sign of trouble. My newest worry is that I'll go into pre-term labor (I've had some espisodes of back-to-back BH) or that lo is breech (actually he was head down last week but he feels like he's gone back to transverse).
> Take care everyone!

This is what Im worrying about now, especially with the BH - but I just keep thinking LO will have a good chance if he is born now...not that I want him to be!! There's always something to worry about isnt there!

something else Im worried about is Group B strep - here in UK they dont routinely test for it and I have read about it on here and other articles. When I asked my MW about it, she kinda fobbed me off and said even if I did have it they would not treat me in labour - only treat baby after! This seems ridiculous to me now (after reading stuff on here) Anyway I am off to see them this morning so will be bringing it up again.


----------



## shelleney

Thinking of you on Gage's birthday, srm :hugs:
xx


----------



## Mrs.Wells

Good luck aquarius! Hopefully, the will listen to you and you will get some more answers. 
SRM thinking about you!


----------



## Aquarius24

Thanks mrs wells! Well I got the answers I wanted so mind at ease now ) xx


----------



## hippylittlej

I haven't been here for a while. I hope everyone is well. I have just finished hypnobirthing classes and we are now going for a water home birth. I picked my pool up last night, it is all getting very exciting. I finish work in 4 weeks and then should get a few weeks at home prior to baby coming along.
I have been told I may deliver early as I am only 4ft 92 and so baby can run out of room and want to get out sooner rather than later.


----------



## fides

That is great!!! How were the hypnobirthing classes?

We're also going for a home water birth - i'm really looking forward to it. :)


----------



## shelleney

Me too! Home waterbirth for me!!
xx


----------



## Rebaby

Snap :D We're also planning a home water birth :happydance:


----------



## fides

wow - that is really neat!! :dance: let's hope all of our rainbow babies' deliveries at home go quite smoothly!!


----------



## hayley x

Wow lots of home water births :) hope they all go smoothly :)

16 days till term for us, cant wait to reach the milestone cause my bp has decided to go awol :(

Xx


----------



## fides

wow - can't believe some of you ladies are getting so close!!! 16 days will probably fly by for you! Sorry about the bp - let's hope it drops again. :)


----------



## shelleney

Wow Hayley, cant believe its only 16 days til term for you!

Hope everybody manages to get the type of birth they want :)
xx


----------



## barbie72

Hey everyone! Glad everyone is still hanging in there. We are getting close! i can't believe everyone is having a water birth! I am the traitor I suppose. Still headed to the hospital for the birth when it happens. Fortunately, where I live is very progressive in the hospitals. they have birthing beds, balls, tubs, chairs and pretty much everything else. Only, my lovely dr. will be there! I am so excited for you all! Can't wait to be done with the roller coaster and on to a new one.
I have noticed, and was wondering if any of you are having this problem, the baby is kicking me to death! she kicks so hard I keep thinking she is going to bruise my insides or fall out the bottom of me. Anyone else having this issue? I thought movements weren't suppose to hurt!


----------



## Aquarius24

I agree with you there barbie! I also need to be in a hospital surrounded by lots of doctors pls lol. I am such a worrier I just couldn't be anywhere else ... Although I do plan on having a waterbirth this time around  I was induced on a drip with dd and could not move off the bed much so I hope for a different experience this time. Can't believe we are all getting so close! Is everyone ready?? I started my mat leave this week and so far it's bloody great!! Xx


----------



## Aquarius24

Ps barbie my little guy is very strong. He really hurts with his kicking sometimes but I kinda like it ha xx


----------



## barbie72

Aquarius- i am so jealous! MAT leave!? I don't go out until 11 days before my due date. I don't know how I am going to make it. So tired and huge already! I have a count down at my desk until I get to stay at home though lol. How long are you going to take off? It varies quite a bit at my job how long the women stay out. We are technically only covered for about 8-10 weeks paid depending on how baby is delivered. After that you have job protection and can stay out up to a year without pay. I am waffling on how long I want to stay out.


----------



## fides

barbie, mine hasn't kicked too hard, but you're a bit ahead of me. i'm sure it's normal. :flower: 

Aquarius, HUGE congrats on beginning maternity leave!!! :dance:

Just a few more weeks until Fall, woohoo!! :)


----------



## shelleney

Congrats on your Mat leave Aquarius!
I start mine next Thursday (although I have been off work for 6 weeks on summer holidays, as I teach in a school!)
I am taking 9 months off work, and returning next spring/summer
xx


----------



## Aquarius24

barbie72 said:


> Aquarius- i am so jealous! MAT leave!? I don't go out until 11 days before my due date. I don't know how I am going to make it. So tired and huge already! I have a count down at my desk until I get to stay at home though lol. How long are you going to take off? It varies quite a bit at my job how long the women stay out. We are technically only covered for about 8-10 weeks paid depending on how baby is delivered. After that you have job protection and can stay out up to a year without pay. I am waffling on how long I want to stay out.

I bet it will come around quicker than you think hun. In the UK we get paid for 9 months from the government for maternity pay but it isnt much - 90% of salary for 6 weeks and then £128 a week up to 9 months - you can then take a further 3 months off unpaid. As I am self employed I can be flexible about the time off I want but am planning on at least 6 months possibly 9 depending on if we are coping financially. I went back to work when my daughter, Sofya, was 8 weeks old and miss out on so much!!

So you only get 8-10 weeks pay - is that full pay though? Is your OH in a good job to support you if wanted longer?xx:hugs:


----------



## Aquarius24

Thanks Fides and Shellney...I feel so relaxed now!! As I am self employed as a bookkeeper I am still doing a bit of work at home (when Sofya at Nursery)to catch up on things but the good thing about it is I can take a break when I get tired  

Wow Shellney so you really started your leave a while ago...how are you finding it?xx


----------



## shelleney

Aquarius - I was only 25 weeks when I finished for the summer! Its been great! :)
I couldnt imagine having to work right up until my due date though, as Im so tired and heavy, I definitely need to be at home!
Its great that you can get abit of work done while Sofya is at nusery. Make sure you get plenty of rest though!
xx


----------



## Aquarius24

Wow shellney that's great!! Yes im defo getting some rest don't you worry...in fact I'm very tired today, baby must be having a growth spurt  x


----------



## barbie72

Aquarius24 said:


> barbie72 said:
> 
> 
> Aquarius- i am so jealous! MAT leave!? I don't go out until 11 days before my due date. I don't know how I am going to make it. So tired and huge already! I have a count down at my desk until I get to stay at home though lol. How long are you going to take off? It varies quite a bit at my job how long the women stay out. We are technically only covered for about 8-10 weeks paid depending on how baby is delivered. After that you have job protection and can stay out up to a year without pay. I am waffling on how long I want to stay out.
> 
> I bet it will come around quicker than you think hun. In the UK we get paid for 9 months from the government for maternity pay but it isnt much - 90% of salary for 6 weeks and then £128 a week up to 9 months - you can then take a further 3 months off unpaid. As I am self employed I can be flexible about the time off I want but am planning on at least 6 months possibly 9 depending on if we are coping financially. I went back to work when my daughter, Sofya, was 8 weeks old and miss out on so much!!
> 
> So you only get 8-10 weeks pay - is that full pay though? Is your OH in a good job to support you if wanted longer?xx:hugs:Click to expand...

Oh interesting! I had heard that the government helps out over there but I didn't know they paid some out over a long period. Every little bit helps I suppose? That is great that you are self employed! It makes things much easier in that case. We do get 8-10 weeks paid in full. If you have a medical reason that you cannot go back then you can take extra time at 75% of your check. You have to have your dr. communicate with the company on why you need to be out and your expected return date. Apparently, this is very difficult and the dr. has to appear before the medical board to petition it. So mostly not happening without a good reason. Payment all comes through the company I work at and they continue to pay out your benefits the whole time whether you are on unpaid time off or still under the paid portion of MAT leave. So at least I won't have to pay to go to the dr. however long I am out. I am the major bread winner as they say in the family. Fortunately, my mom is awesome and my hubby so they are going to help out with finances so that i can stay out for maybe 4 months. I don't think I could leave her after just 8-10 weeks! That would be crazy. I do feel like there is pressure, at least where I work, to not take too much time off. I want the time with the baby but I don't want to stay out so long that my boss thinks I don't want to be here! There is potential that they can let me work from home. Still trying to get my boss to let me. So...i guess the answer is i am not sure :shrug:. Was that long and drawn out enough, lol? I had to have the Human Resources woman at my company send me a time line because of all the weird rules and time frames for my state. I guess that is what happens when your MAT leave runs through an insurance company and all the states have different rules. 43 days left til leave though! Maybe I should make a ticker for that lol. :happydance:


----------



## hippylittlej

It is all getting very exciting. Hypnobirthing classes were amazing and I would highly recommend although it is getting a little late now I guess.

I pumped up the birthing pool yesterday, it is HUGE at least for me as I am only 4ft 9" I may have to let the top layer down.


----------



## fides

shell, congrats on your leave too!!

Aquarius, so glad you're feeling relaxed. :)

barbie, i am glad you get a good chunk of paid leave - i've heard from so many US mommies on B&B who have to use their 2 weeks of vacation for the year, then go on FMLA. 

hippy, way cool on testing out the pool! haven't even ordered ours yet - maybe i should look into that...


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, hippy! we havent ordered ours yet. 4 more weeks til we can order it.
How exciting!
xx


----------



## Aquarius24

Barbie hope u will will be able to work from home, 4 months doesn't seem long! It's so difficult to get the balance right isn't it. I will be working from home a lot more once baby is here. 

I'm excited for u girls and Yr pools!! Wish I could be brave and do it at Home! 

Not long left now. I've got 5 weeks to go!! Xxx


----------



## shelleney

Happy 35 weeks Aquarius!
xx


----------



## Aquarius24

Thanks shelleney!! Xx


----------



## hippylittlej

Aquarius24 said:


> Barbie hope u will will be able to work from home, 4 months doesn't seem long! It's so difficult to get the balance right isn't it. I will be working from home a lot more once baby is here.
> 
> I'm excited for u girls and Yr pools!! Wish I could be brave and do it at Home!
> 
> Not long left now. I've got 5 weeks to go!! Xxx

If you do it at home you get 2 midwives to yourself. One for the whole labour and one comes near the end just for mum. This is what convinced me to go ahead with a home birth. Plus I am only 10 minutes away from the hospital should there be a problem.
Although judging by my current situation baby could be making an early appearance. I am hoping we make it to 37 weeks though.


----------



## barbie72

I am impressed with the home births too! It would be nice to not have to go to the hospital. Maybe baby #2 I will be braver lol. Are any of you having family or friends with you that day as well? I have heard people generally include more family with home births.
Good luck Hippylittlej on making it to 37 weeks. Is baby getting big? They are doing an ultrasound for me next week to check her size. They think she is measuring very big. 
Good luck everyone else on the last 10 or less weeks. The last few weeks really seem to be slowing me down. I hope everyone else is making it through comfortably.
Thanks Aquarius! Getting the balance right is different. I am sure it will be one of the many new things i get to figure out. Luckily when I do go back to work she will be able to be with my hubby all day instead of day care. Daddy to be works night shifts so i have built in day care. Hopefully he can handle it lol.


----------



## shelleney

hippylittlej said:


> ]
> If you do it at home you get 2 midwives to yourself. One for the whole labour and one comes near the end just for mum. This is what convinced me to go ahead with a home birth. Plus I am only 10 minutes away from the hospital should there be a problem.

This is the exact answer I give people when they question the safety of home births.
People often say "ooh, its dangerous to give birth at home, there's no doctors or medical equipment, etc".
But I always state that there are such poor staffing levels on Labour Ward these days, that you actually get BETTER care at home. And if I did need to transfer to hospital for any reason, I only live a 5 minute drive away.

Barbie - I wont be having any family at my birth. Just my OH :)

xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I have a question ladies....I've been wondering about labor after having my son preterm at 22wks two years ago. My labor for him was 23 hours. I've heard that the second child usually comes faster but I'm wondering if that counts with a child that was born preterm at 22wks? Our boy was MUCH smaller obviously.

How long did your labor with your second child (rainbow baby) take after a loss preterm?

I'm just wondering if I should expect another 23 hour labor or if in fact our little girl will be quicker that we technically had labor and gave birth to our son two years ago. Does anyone know the answer to this?!

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## fides

mommy's, i can't relate, but i hope someone else might have an idea...


SOOOO - it's SEPTEMBER!!! three more weeks until FALL!!

:yipee:

so excited for those of you due early Fall!!! not long to go!!!

:dance:


----------



## barbie72

fides said:


> mommy's, i can't relate, but i hope someone else might have an idea...
> 
> 
> SOOOO - it's SEPTEMBER!!! three more weeks until FALL!!
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> so excited for those of you due early Fall!!! not long to go!!!
> 
> :dance:

Yay fall!!! I told my husband yesterday that we can officially say we are having a baby next month! :happydance:Can't wait!


----------



## shelleney

Sorry MA. I dont know the answer....but my uneducated guess is that it will be quicker this time around. I think your body will "remember" how to labour from last time, and so will be more efficient and quicker this time. I believe that because you laboured and gave birth to your son, this will still be classed as a second labour and birth with your daughter.
Good luck! :flower:
xx


----------



## Aquarius24

I agree with shelleney. I think this would be classed as a second labour ma xx


----------



## Aquarius24

Ps we are having a baby next month !!!! Lol x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aquarius24 said:


> Ps we are having a baby next month !!!! Lol x

I know, I'm so excited!!:happydance::cloud9::hugs::flower:


----------



## fides

that's so exciting!!

and i just checked the first page of this thread - 3 ladies have EDD's THIS MONTH!!!

I am so excited to hear some lovely rainbow baby arrival stories in just a few weeks!!!!!!!!


:yipee:


----------



## hippylittlej

MA this should be your second labour. I would say you need to forget your previous labour and relax into this one. The more you relax and let your body do its job the quicker your labour should be.

I am not having lots of people at my home birth, my husband and mum. I would be having my mum there even if we went to hospital. 
I am very excited, I have been practising my hypnobirthing techniques quite a bit. 
My lodger/friends mum bought me a slider chair and sliding footstool as a gift and so I plan to spend this week sat in the chair practising even more.


----------



## pip7890

Gosh so many of you with just a few weeks to go. I was excited at the thought of Wriggle Bum arriving in a couple of months, but it sure sounds good to hear you say next month!

I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes last week so off for a growth scan tomorrow. Does anyone know whether I'll need a full bladder like I did at the 20w anomaly scan? I'll be seeing the consultant on Wednesday to discuss what happens next re diet, blood testing and possible induction.

Pip x


----------



## Aquarius24

I'm sorry to hear to have developed gd hun. I would presume u need a full bladder for any scan hun. Hope everything goes well. 

My dd is a month today!! So exciting but so scary all at the same time


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Pip....WHAT? You need an induction because you have GD? I have type II diabetes and am on an insulin pump. I get a TON of insulin pumped since second trimester and Amelia is right on target with size and isn't big at all. 

How high are your numbers? Usually they don't take baby unless baby is big due to REALLY high numbers...we're talking over 200 or more for a long period of time. Usually your GD can be controlled with diet and exercise (if you can) by eating 100% whole grains instead of white processed things....switch sugars.....instead of white go for Agave Nectar which is like honey but low on the glycemic index. Lots of greens, berries are also low on the glycemic index...etc. Lots of protein and exercise can help keep those numbers down...the exercise will depend on how much your allowed to do...I'm limited with a cerclage stitch in...I DO watch what I eat. Nicu consult as well as all the Dr.'s have said they're proud of me...I've only gained 14lbs and lost 2 this week. Keeping in mind I'm plus size and don't have to gain the 25 or more lbs most women gain. My baby is safe and healthy so far. I pray you will find help during this and that you will be able to control with diet. It's not so bad, but then I've lived with this since 2000 so it's different for people newly dx'd with gd. Baby will be just fine as long as you control your numbers and keep them from being 200 or more all day long. :winkwink: So glad your almost there as well. What blessing to be here. :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Mommy. I don't know my numbers yet as the results came through when I was on holiday. I'm having a growth scan this morning and then seeing the dietician and consultant on Wednesday morning. 

I'm 5'5" and weighed 13st when I last ovulated. My BMI was 30 and until my holiday I'd gained 8lb at 27w. I was keeping active until the SPD kicked in badly. I've got a pelvic belt and crutches now which should help. 

Because of my age (I'll be almost 41 when Wriggle Bum is due), BMI and the fact that I have a dicky ticker (leaking heart valve) the consultant said he wouldn't let me go overdue. It was mentioned when I went for my 3 HR OGTT that if I was found to have GD they may bring him earlier. 

I think there's a lot of ifs and buts at the moment and hopefully everything will be clearer in a few days. My priority is the baby and I'll do whatever is necessary to keep him safe and healthy. 

Thanks for the food tips. At the moment, until I see the dietician, I've cut out all obvious sugar and made sure any processed food contains little or no sugar. I've switched to wholemeal bread, increased my fruit intake (satsumas and apples) and stay active (walking or housework) for 15 minutes after eating. 

I just remembered my second blood test came back at 9 which is a clear fail I believe. 

Thanks again. 

Pip x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pip7890 said:


> Thanks Mommy. I don't know my numbers yet as the results came through when I was on holiday. I'm having a growth scan this morning and then seeing the dietician and consultant on Wednesday morning.
> 
> I'm 5'5" and weighed 13st when I last ovulated. My BMI was 30 and until my holiday I'd gained 8lb at 27w. I was keeping active until the SPD kicked in badly. I've got a pelvic belt and crutches now which should help.
> 
> Because of my age (I'll be almost 41 when Wriggle Bum is due), BMI and the fact that I have a dicky ticker (leaking heart valve) the consultant said he wouldn't let me go overdue. It was mentioned when I went for my 3 HR OGTT that if I was found to have GD they may bring him earlier.
> 
> I think there's a lot of ifs and buts at the moment and hopefully everything will be clearer in a few days. My priority is the baby and I'll do whatever is necessary to keep him safe and healthy.
> 
> Thanks for the food tips. At the moment, until I see the dietician, I've cut out all obvious sugar and made sure any processed food contains little or no sugar. I've switched to wholemeal bread, increased my fruit intake (satsumas and apples) and stay active (walking or housework) for 15 minutes after eating.
> 
> I just remembered my second blood test came back at 9 which is a clear fail I believe.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Pip x

Oh okay...so you have various reasons as to why they'd induce. That makes sense. It wouldn't make sense to just induce because they think the baby will be big unless the baby actually IS. They like to jump the gun here in the states to induce or have c-sections. Sounds like your doing very well. I'm 37 and I'm plus size partly due to issues from PCOS...hypothyroid which gives me sluggish metabolism and since ttc, any insulin that goes unused stores as fat. :wacko: I have a cerclage stitch in and thus cannot exercise as I would not being pregnant so while I've only gained 14 lbs and lost 2, I am going batty not being active to keep more wait from coming on. I'm very nervous but I have no doubt that it's worth it for our daughter and I'll eventually lose more weight afterward by kicking my own bum!

If your measurements are similar to ours 9 is NOT good. They're right My last pregnancy I was 9 and it was uncontrolled. They usually like a 6 or lower. I went from 6.5 to 6.0 this last test so I'm under control. Since you just found out, I'd bet that they're concerned about all factors and since you got a 9 it's more than they'd like. Keep in mind that just because your 9 doesn't mean you'll have a big baby....it just means they've caught it and want to get it under control before birth. So as long as your doing what your doing now and will be going to the nutricianist, you'll be just fine. Sounds like you have a great medical team!:winkwink:


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone! :wave:

I also got diagnosed with GD last week and I also meet with someone on Wednesday (dietician) to go over blood sugar testing, diet, exercise, etc. I feel for you, Pip! :hugs:

Mommy, thanks for the all of the good advice. 

It came as kind of a surprise to me since I only failed my 1 hour test by 4 points (my blood sugar was 139, cut off 135) and everyone kept telling me I'd pass the 3 hour, even the nurse! And I failed 2 of the 4 blood draws. My bloods peaked at 183 during the 3 hour GTT. Is that really bad? What I'm struggling with is wondering how long I've had it and if I've harmed the baby at all? I have eaten okay, and exercised this pregnancy (well, walking a lot) but I've also consumed a TON of sugar, I've had major sugar cravings! It's been hard to go off sweets this weekend....I've been drinking diet juices/soda and reduced sugar yogurt, etc, to ward off the cravings but now I'm worried I'm ingesting too many artificial sweetners! :dohh:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Allie84 said:


> Hi everyone! :wave:
> 
> I also got diagnosed with GD last week and I also meet with someone on Wednesday (dietician) to go over blood sugar testing, diet, exercise, etc. I feel for you, Pip! :hugs:
> 
> Mommy, thanks for the all of the good advice.
> 
> It came as kind of a surprise to me since I only failed my 1 hour test by 4 points (my blood sugar was 139, cut off 135) and everyone kept telling me I'd pass the 3 hour, even the nurse! And I failed 2 of the 4 blood draws. My bloods peaked at 183 during the 3 hour GTT. Is that really bad? What I'm struggling with is wondering how long I've had it and if I've harmed the baby at all? I have eaten okay, and exercised this pregnancy (well, walking a lot) but I've also consumed a TON of sugar, I've had major sugar cravings! It's been hard to go off sweets this weekend....I've been drinking diet juices/soda and reduced sugar yogurt, etc, to ward off the cravings but now I'm worried I'm ingesting too many artificial sweetners! :dohh:

Okay, first things first...your not harming the baby right now so put your mind at ease. There are MANY women who get GD during their pregnancy and have lovely outcomes. While it can be stressful and overwhelming you have to keep in mind "moderation is the key". My gram shared that with me as a type I diabetic and I am type II so it helps as well.

While the 180's is high, it's not as high as it could be to be detrimental to your baby. We're talking 200's and higher. Women who go uncontrolled that high can have placental abruptions, HUGE babies..we're talking 11lbs or larger and can do damage to the babies heart. My numbers started out in the high 200's for the second trimester which can be bad IF I left them that high all day long. Bolusing insulin for me helps to bring down that high and watching what I eat is even better for keeping my levels maintained. AS a type II diabetic, it's mandatory that I have a pediatric cardiologist check my babies heart through scan. It's been determined she's fine.

I can tell you that GD usually is found once you hit second trimester because for some reason that's when your body starts to change with baby taking in more. So it's likely it may have started somewhere in the second trimester. Dr.'s are cautious and it's why they do the testing. The good news is it's found early this way and you can start to see a dietician who will share tips on how you can control your blood sugars with healthy eating and exercise. 

As someone who loves chocolate myself I know how hard it can be. I've had to switch some things around. You can find plenty of low carb options out there for sweets. If your concerned about too much sweetener, how bout trying some natural sweeteners like Agave nectar (which is like honey) and low on the glycemic index so it won't spike your sugars....or stevia? You can also try to go without sugar...it's hard sometimes but it can be done.

I'd steer clear of juices altogether. They are no good. soda's that are diet are no good either...they are just calories with nothing in them that is of nutrient value. If you need one once in awhile, that's okay....but I wouldn't have too many. They actually cause weight gain anyways so it's better to go with something else. I drink Iced tea, LOTS Of water and I've purchased the stoneyfield single serving milks you can find in the organic section of your store....usually skim is what I drink.

My regular endocrinologist said if I get hungry for chocolate and need something quick for a snack or meal replacement to buy the extend bars. They're not bad....not the best, but not the worst either. They maintain your blood sugar levels for up to 9 hours and have enough protein and fiber in them that they work miracles on me for the day. I have one of those in chocolate flavor with a skim milk when I get cravings.

Be careful of fruit. While they're natural, some have natural sugars that raise blood sugar levels. Stick with berries, apples and pears for low glycemic index so it will keep your levels even and won't spike the. I also have a half of a small banana. It's high in sugar so I pare that with a protein like peanut butter and dip it in chopped flax seed for some crunch. It's pretty awesome. 

Watch cereals in the morning. The only cereal I've found is Special K Protein plus that will give you more protein than crap carbs. So if your planning to have that, you won't spike...I sometimes add blueberries or strawberries to it.

Eggs are your friend if you like them. Hard boiled, poached, even fried if you need to...but they are protein. Pare them with a carb like oatmeal for fiber or even hashbrowns...but be careful...white potatoes can cause spikes too...so if you eat them you MUST pare with a protein.

Low sugar yogurts are great and even better if you can get greek yogurt which has higher the amount of probiotics in them than regular yogurt. Nuts, and legumes or beans are good. If you pare brown rice with beans they equal one full protein.

Turkey bacon, turkey sausage, ground turkey and turkey breast are lean sources of protein as well. Cheeses are good as long as you stick with pasturized.

So those are a few things to get you going...you'll most likely hear this schpeal from your dieticians and they will give you more insight to food parings that will help you.

Moderation is the key...if you want a cookie have 1, if you want a slice of cake, have a small slice. Just don't go overboard and know when to stop. 

You'll be just fine, don't worry about harming the baby....you are being monitored and educated on what to do now and following those steps will help prevent your numbers from going through the roof to 200 or above which is why they do this. 

Hope I've set your mind at ease.:winkwink::flower:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks for the advice Mommy's Angel. It really is appreciated :flower:

Pip x


----------



## Allie84

Thank you so much for the great advice and information! :hugs: It really does help me feel better and is some great advice. 

I hope everyone is doing well....happy Monday. :)


----------



## hippylittlej

Bummer about the GD people.
I am pleased that I past my 3 hours test. At 4ft 9" the last thing I needed was reason for a bigger baby, given that it is already getting squashed.
Not long now, it seems odd to think of the journey we have taken to get to this point and how nervous we all were at the start of our pregnancy.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

hippylittlej said:


> Bummer about the GD people.
> I am pleased that I past my 3 hours test. At 4ft 9" the last thing I needed was reason for a bigger baby, given that it is already getting squashed.
> Not long now, it seems odd to think of the journey we have taken to get to this point and how nervous we all were at the start of our pregnancy.

Even if you did have it, GD doesn't mean your going to have a bigger baby unless your blood sugars are uncontrolled and you stuff yourself with carbs and sugars. :winkwink: 

They watch for bigger babies, placental abruptions and the babies for heart defects....but many women with GD have healthy babies. It's all about moderation and self control.:thumbup: 

Glad you don't have GD. It's one less issue to deal with.


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Just a quick update as I'm shattered.

Very long day. Frustrating appointments due to lack of communication in the ante-natal department. Anyway:

Have to test my bloods 4 times a day

Have to see the Diabetes Team every fortnight

Will be scanned at 32w and 36w, plus any other scans they see fit

WB's head circumference, femur length and abdominal circumference were all in proportion (they are particularly interested in the abdominal circumference as this would be the only one of the three measurements affected by my GD) and measuring in the 95th percentile (they're not worried about this at present as OH is 6' tall)

If Wriggle Bum hasn't made an appearance by 38w I will be induced - the actual date for induction will be set at my 36w appointment

I can't have a home birth or water birth

I will be monitored throughout labour and given insulin if required

Both WB and I will have our blood sugars tested immediately after the birth

We will not be able to leave the hospital until our blood sugars have been stable for 24 hours

Think that pretty much sums everything up.

Catch up properly tomorrow. I'm still trying to get my head around the fact that 9 weeks from today I will have Wriggle Bum in my arms!

Pip x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yup. That's pretty much the protocol! I'm pretty much going through that. Amelia is transverse so we may have to be scheduled for a c-section. We're discussing it on Friday. I'm hoping they'll let me go until October 3rd before scheduling. I'm about 4wks left. It went REALLY quick. It's so exciting isn't it?! :happydance: Congrats dear friend!


----------



## pip7890

Thanks MA. I do feel tonnes better now I know what's going on. Your help and advice has been invaluable. Thank you :flower:

Pip x


----------



## fides

oh, pip - so sorry - that sounds like a lot!! lets hope WB comes early so that you don't have to be induced. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Mommy's Angel said:


> They watch for bigger babies, placental abruptions and the babies for heart defects....but many women with GD have healthy babies. It's all about moderation and self control.:thumbup:
> 
> Glad you don't have GD. It's one less issue to deal with.

I understand about the big babies....but what causes placental abruptions and heart defects related to GD? Scary.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Allie84 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> They watch for bigger babies, placental abruptions and the babies for heart defects....but many women with GD have healthy babies. It's all about moderation and self control.:thumbup:
> 
> Glad you don't have GD. It's one less issue to deal with.
> 
> I understand about the big babies....but what causes placental abruptions and heart defects related to GD? Scary.Click to expand...

The causes are uncontrolled sugars. constant numbers of 200's and much higher. You honestly have to go unmonitored, eat all kinds of crap and not care. There was someone who posted an article on this site who had a HUGE baby. I knew right away that not only did she have GD, but she must have been eating high fat, high carb junk all the time and not testing at all for the baby to be that bad. 

Dr.'s STILL give diabetics fetal echocardiograms to check for heart defects. I had one. Thankfully Amelia's testing came out good. The placental issues happen also with uncontrolled sugars. I'm honestly not sure what causes the placenta to go bad but overall having uncontrolled numbers can do damage to you and your baby.

You guys with GD shouldn't have that high a number. I'm sure you "could" if you overeat junkfood but your numbers are borderline and your being watched sooner and closer. :winkwink:

Pardon me if I'm not making sense. I'm really tired to I think I'm hard to understand a bit. :lol:


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear your pregnancy has suddenly become high-risk.
Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy, and the labour and birth :hugs:
xx


----------



## barbie72

Hey everybody. Had an ultra sound today to check and see how big the baby is. Apparently she is 6 pounds already! I know these are not always accurate and can fluctuate up or down a pound though. With 6 weeks still to go I am very surprised. Dr. thinks she may end up somewhere above or slightly below 9lbs. I cannot believe she is so huge! Although, it sure feels like it. sheesh! She also wouldn't cooperate for the ultra sound tech. So all we have is a picture of her hand over her face with her palm out. Looks like she is telling the tech to stop lol. Everything else looks good! So we get to see the little kiddo in the next 6 or so weeks. yay!


----------



## hayley x

Sorry to hear about the GD :( must be really worrying :hugs:

Barbie, glad everything was well at your scan, try not to worry about her weight, my boy is quite big but in 2.5 weeks only gained 3oz so their growth can fluctuate iykwim?

I'm off to hospital on Monday to be induced, I'm so ready to meet my little boy now after all this time :cloud9: x


----------



## Aquarius24

Pip - hope u feel at ease loaded with the info about gd. I'm sorry I don't know much about it but all the info MA had kindly provided should really help! 

Barbie a bigger baby is always better!! I had a 4d scan at 29 weeks and he was measuring just shy of 4 pound then. I feel like I'm about to pop already with still 4 weeks to go. We must upload some bump pics girls!!! I am on on my phone posting this but will try n put a pic on tomorrow. 

Hayley bet you are so excited for Monday. Good luck x x x


----------



## fides

awww, congrats on the scan, barbie - your tummy must be sore already with 6 lbs of baby in there!

hayley, SO excited for you to meet your rainbow baby some time after Monday's induction!!! Hope all goes well with your induction and birth!!! Can't wait to hear about it - will this make you the first Fall rainbow baby? :yipee: I'm so excited for you!


afm, went to the chiropractor today for turning (at 27 wk m/w appt, it was breech; "hammock" transverse at 29; a crooked posterior transverse at 31 wks - that's when the m/w referred me to a chiropractor who specializes in turning babies b/c she thinks it's trying to go head-down and something's blocking it). So, today, the doctor put a bunch of pressure on my left ligament between my hip bone and the baby's head in order to loosen up the uterus, then I have to go back on Monday for the adjustment that will (hopefully, please Lord!) get the baby turning head-down... Really need this baby to go head-down! He said if it doesn't work Monday, there is still some time (he can do the maneuver up until 37 weeks), but it's best to get it head-down now since it's getting bigger.


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies :flower:

Good luck for Monday Hayley.

Pip x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

fides said:


> awww, congrats on the scan, barbie - your tummy must be sore already with 6 lbs of baby in there!
> 
> hayley, SO excited for you to meet your rainbow baby some time after Monday's induction!!! Hope all goes well with your induction and birth!!! Can't wait to hear about it - will this make you the first Fall rainbow baby? :yipee: I'm so excited for you!
> 
> 
> afm, went to the chiropractor today for turning (at 27 wk m/w appt, it was breech; "hammock" transverse at 29; a crooked posterior transverse at 31 wks - that's when the m/w referred me to a chiropractor who specializes in turning babies b/c she thinks it's trying to go head-down and something's blocking it). So, today, the doctor put a bunch of pressure on my left ligament between my hip bone and the baby's head in order to loosen up the uterus, then I have to go back on Monday for the adjustment that will (hopefully, please Lord!) get the baby turning head-down... Really need this baby to go head-down! He said if it doesn't work Monday, there is still some time (he can do the maneuver up until 37 weeks), but it's best to get it head-down now since it's getting bigger.

Sounds like my issue. Amelia has been breech and gone to transverse several times. She's transverse right now. By any chance, do you have a heart shaped or bicornuate uterus? This is my issue and they say that it gets harder with each week the baby gets bigger for her to turn. I REALLY wanted a natural vaginal labor. 

Have you seen spinningbabies.com ? I did some inversions and it turned her from breech to transverse....but she moved back to breech at that time. Now she's transverse again. I went to the acupuncturist to do moxybustion technique which has been known to turn babies. We're on day two and I know that sometimes it can take awhile. I'm hoping we'll see she's turned by sonogram tomorrow morning, but I'm feeling her way up top right now. :cry: I thought of going to the chiropractor for prenatal work but the issue is I'm plus size and I have a cerclage stitch in...she's hanging low. I'm afraid the pelvic adjustment could be detrimental to her physically where she's located so I figured the non-invasive procedure would be the moxybustion technique.

I honestly don't want a c-section and am SO anxious about it. I am however at peace if this is what happens that I've tried everything I can. There is a reason she's not turning and I've heard from some of my friends she could have a cord wrapped around her neck which freaks me out even more! I don't want to push her to move if she has a cord somewhere like that. I'm a mess where this is concerned!:cry:

On another note...is anyone constipated?? I've NEVER been before and I'm at tears. Yesterday I took two colease and NOTHING. I was in agony. Today I sat on the toilet for 20 mins. each time. It was AWFUL. I've had two more colease and will take another one tonight if I don't see results. I'm downright MISERABLE! Not only do I have that, but I have acid reflux around the clock even when I don't eat acidic stuff. 

I seem to have every pregnancy symptom in the book with this pregnancy. :wacko:


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, good luck for Monday Hayley! Let us know how its goes....

OK, i will post the first bump pic! This is me at 32+2 (last saturday)
xx
 



Attached Files:







32 week bump.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## fides

Mommy's Angel said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> awww, congrats on the scan, barbie - your tummy must be sore already with 6 lbs of baby in there!
> 
> hayley, SO excited for you to meet your rainbow baby some time after Monday's induction!!! Hope all goes well with your induction and birth!!! Can't wait to hear about it - will this make you the first Fall rainbow baby? :yipee: I'm so excited for you!
> 
> 
> afm, went to the chiropractor today for turning (at 27 wk m/w appt, it was breech; "hammock" transverse at 29; a crooked posterior transverse at 31 wks - that's when the m/w referred me to a chiropractor who specializes in turning babies b/c she thinks it's trying to go head-down and something's blocking it). So, today, the doctor put a bunch of pressure on my left ligament between my hip bone and the baby's head in order to loosen up the uterus, then I have to go back on Monday for the adjustment that will (hopefully, please Lord!) get the baby turning head-down... Really need this baby to go head-down! He said if it doesn't work Monday, there is still some time (he can do the maneuver up until 37 weeks), but it's best to get it head-down now since it's getting bigger.
> 
> Sounds like my issue. Amelia has been breech and gone to transverse several times. She's transverse right now. By any chance, do you have a heart shaped or bicornuate uterus? This is my issue and they say that it gets harder with each week the baby gets bigger for her to turn. I REALLY wanted a natural vaginal labor.
> 
> Have you seen spinningbabies.com ? I did some inversions and it turned her from breech to transverse....but she moved back to breech at that time. Now she's transverse again. I went to the acupuncturist to do moxybustion technique which has been known to turn babies. We're on day two and I know that sometimes it can take awhile. I'm hoping we'll see she's turned by sonogram tomorrow morning, but I'm feeling her way up top right now. :cry: I thought of going to the chiropractor for prenatal work but the issue is I'm plus size and I have a cerclage stitch in...she's hanging low. I'm afraid the pelvic adjustment could be detrimental to her physically where she's located so I figured the non-invasive procedure would be the moxybustion technique.
> 
> I honestly don't want a c-section and am SO anxious about it. I am however at peace if this is what happens that I've tried everything I can. There is a reason she's not turning and I've heard from some of my friends she could have a cord wrapped around her neck which freaks me out even more! I don't want to push her to move if she has a cord somewhere like that. I'm a mess where this is concerned!:cry:
> 
> On another note...is anyone constipated?? I've NEVER been before and I'm at tears. Yesterday I took two colease and NOTHING. I was in agony. Today I sat on the toilet for 20 mins. each time. It was AWFUL. I've had two more colease and will take another one tonight if I don't see results. I'm downright MISERABLE! Not only do I have that, but I have acid reflux around the clock even when I don't eat acidic stuff.
> 
> I seem to have every pregnancy symptom in the book with this pregnancy. :wacko:Click to expand...

I have no idea about my uterus - I would hope they'd have mentioned something like that at the scans, but I have no idea. I did do a lot of reading on Spinning babies (none of the positions i've tried have done anything yet), and I think the part where they were talking about something being too tight might be pretty accurate b/c after the chiro visit, baby was moving/rolling/turning a lot last night, so maybe it just got its head trapped in a tight corner or something? :shrug: I HOPE neither of our babies are getting stuck by the umbilical chord!!! That sounds scary! Let me know how the moxybustion goes - I do hope that works. Okay, lil' rainbow babies, your mommies need you to go head-down now!


Shell, love your bump pic!!


----------



## Aquarius24

great bump pic shelleny! I am struggling uploading on my laptop as the usb does not work but will really try to get it on here soon!

MA I have probs with number 2 - Im on lactulose (stool softener) which really helps. Also my Midwife suggesting eating pears, all bran and licorice - hope you manage to go, its really not nice not being able to is it x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies.

Well, moxybustion hasn't worked. In fact, she hasn't budged at all! I'm at peace we've tried everything we can. It's between her and God whether she'll turn on her own now. I have a "tentative c-section" scheduled for Oct. 6th. My cerclage stitch is out a week early. We have to watch for contractions. Hopefully if I do go into labor she'll be turned OR she'll wait for the c-section date. 

Aquarius, I've started some stool softeners and a laxative. We shall see. It's quite an awful feeling though. Never had constipation before. I'll also try the ideas you've suggested. Wouldn't hurt! :thumbup:

Hoping everyone is doing well in here. :hug:


----------



## fides

oh, no! come on baby, turn for mommy!!


----------



## pip7890

How about handstands Mommy's Angel? :rofl:

Pip x


----------



## Aquarius24

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Well, moxybustion hasn't worked. In fact, she hasn't budged at all! I'm at peace we've tried everything we can. It's between her and God whether she'll turn on her own now. I have a "tentative c-section" scheduled for Oct. 6th. My cerclage stitch is out a week early. We have to watch for contractions. Hopefully if I do go into labor she'll be turned OR she'll wait for the c-section date.
> 
> Aquarius, I've started some stool softeners and a laxative. We shall see. It's quite an awful feeling though. Never had constipation before. I'll also try the ideas you've suggested. Wouldn't hurt! :thumbup:
> 
> Hoping everyone is doing well in here. :hug:

I only get constipated when pregant n it's bloody awful. Hope it eases up for u x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pip7890 said:


> How about handstands Mommy's Angel? :rofl:
> 
> Pip x

:thumbup::winkwink: :rofl:

I think I saw on spinningbabies.com you can do those in the water. It's getting cold here though. So I'm not sure I'd do it. :lol:


----------



## fairygirl

Thought I'd pop in and say hi.


----------



## repogirl813

haven't posted in a while hope everyone is doing good!!!!


----------



## hippylittlej

Good luck Hayley.

Pickle has dropped down, I am not sure if they are totally engaged but I can breath and eat easier now and I am peeing for England.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

hippylittlej said:


> ...and I am peeing for England.

:rofl: Oh you gave me quite the laugh! :haha: WTG!:thumbup::hugs::flower:


----------



## Aquarius24

Hi Fairy and Repo:hugs:

So here is my 36 week bump!

Come on girls lets see yours :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







bump 36 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## shelleney

Gorgeous bump, Aquarius! :flower:
xx


----------



## Aquarius24

Thanks shelleney !! Xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aww, such a cute little bump Aquarius! I love these pics. :hugs:


----------



## fides

hi, Fairy and Repo!

aquarius, love your bump!!

here's mine from last week:

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/09081132wk.jpg

So, GOOD NEWS here! Thursday's ligament loosening by the chiro got things started - baby's now oblique (so, it's at an angle between transverse and vertex), and I had an adjustment today that he said should do it since it's already on the move. I go back tomorrow to see if it's head-down...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG! Glad to hear the baby is turning. Gee wiz these kids of ours like their breech positions. :lol: Praying mine spins soon to head down.


----------



## fides

i am certainly praying for you and anyone else whose baby needs to turn!!


----------



## Aquarius24

Mommy's Angel said:


> Aww, such a cute little bump Aquarius! I love these pics. :hugs:

Thanks hun. Doesn't feel very little ha xx


----------



## Aquarius24

Great news fides that lo is turning!! Hoping your lo makes the move too MA. Any more bumps pics ??! Wong be long before they are gone!! I'll miss mine :-(( xx


----------



## hippylittlej

I shall have to get a bump picture soon.

It seems kind of surreal that very soon we will have little babies instead of bumps, pains and aches. It is getting most exciting.


----------



## shelleney

Has anyone heard from Hayley? She was having her little boy yesterday??
xx


----------



## fairygirl

She has him yesterday evening. There was ab update in her journal x


----------



## Aquarius24

Opponent first fall baby! Big congrats Hayley x x x


----------



## Aquarius24

Sorry That was supposed to say Oooh the first fall baby ! X


----------



## fides

i was just checking this thread to see if she had it - YAY!!! Congrats on your rainbow baby, hayley!!!

:dance:

so happy for you!!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Hayley!

Pip x


----------



## barbie72

YAY CONGRATS!!!! First fall baby. How crazy is that?!


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Hayley!
I hope you dont mind me saying, but Finley looks just like Alex :)
xx


----------



## hippylittlej

Yeah, Congratulations to Hayley :) The first of many little babies.
It is getting so near for us all now.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Congrats Hayley! WTG :happydance:


----------



## fides

this thread makes me happy. :)


update: had my m/w appt yesterday, and the baby is head-down!! :yipee: we scheduled my home visit for 2 weeks from yesterday - i have 2 weeks to get things together, then it will be a matter of waiting for the baby... 

hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## pip7890

I'm so pleased for you Fides. Well done baby!

Pip x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh Fides, that's exciting. I'm getting nervous. I'm 36wks 4dys today and have decided to go to the Chiropractor on Monday in hopes of Turning Amelia. I WAS afraid of doing it for fear of squishing or hurting her BUT we're getting close and I REALLY, REALLY don't want a c-section if I can help it. :wacko:

We'll see!


----------



## fides

mommy's, i'll be keeping you in my thoughts/prayers - there really was nothing done to hurt the baby - the closest to the baby that he got was when he'd put a bunch of pressure on my round ligament near the baby while i was laying on my back, then they have a way to make the bench middle go up so that you can lie forward with your weight on your thighs and not squash the baby while he works on your lower back with his tools. I really do hope it works for your lil' one!! Please keep us updated - i know it took my lil' one 4 visits to get head-down, so it might not happen overnight (for some babies, it does, though).


----------



## hippylittlej

This thread makes me happy too. :D
If you think back to how scared we all were prior to the 12 week scan and how slow we were to enjoy our pregnancies and now we are nearly at the end or in Hayleys case have reach the end and soon we will have little bundles in our arms. 
Great news Fides. I go to the MW next Tuesday and should sort out the home visit then. I starting decorating the living room this week so really need to get a move on. 

Mommy's it won't hurt baby and would be much nicer than letting the hospital try and turn baby. You have nothing to lose by giving it a go. I hope baby plays ball. x


----------



## Aquarius24

Hi ladies. Had midwife appt this morn n baby us 2/5th engaged but back to back so I've been on all fours all day trying to help him turn. I'm not sure if he will though as his head has started to engage! 

Hope everyone else ok xxx


----------



## Rebaby

Fantastic news Fides :D

And CONGRATULATIONS Hayley :happydance:


----------



## barbie72

Good luck Aquarius! Only 4 days left until baby is term. I am so excited for you! and slightly jealous ;). I still have 3 weeks of work left and baby will finally be term. 
Yay for everyone else! Good luck and happy last weeks/months of pregnancy.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aquarius24 said:


> Hi ladies. Had midwife appt this morn n baby us 2/5th engaged but back to back so I've been on all fours all day trying to help him turn. I'm not sure if he will though as his head has started to engage!
> 
> Hope everyone else ok xxx

Amelia is still transverse only she decided to move from one side to the other now. :wacko:

I swear we must look like dummies doing all these different things to try to turn them. Our kids have proven they have minds of their own these little stinkers. :lol:

37wks is on Sunday for me. I have the chiropractic appointment on Monday. Ugh! I hope I have time to get her to move. I REALLY don't want a c-section. 

They scheduled it for 130pm. That's not eating from midnight the night before and they've been known to push the sections LATER in the evening if they go longer. Can you imagine not eating from midnight and having a section pushed to 6pm the next night?! I'm a type II diabetic on insulin and I told her I'd bottom out. she said I'd go in earlier and they'd put me on an iv with insulin. Already I'm NOT a happy camper. You'll put me on insulin so I won't bottom out but who will pay that price but Amelia!! The more insulin going in me, means the more potential for HER to bottom out.:dohh:

Oh PALEASE turn little one PLEASE!


----------



## hippylittlej

Oh Mommy's I really hope that she turns for you. My hypnobirthing teacher said that going swimming and diving to the bottom of the pool, or handstand in the water helps to turn babies. Apparently the water also helps, if you can get in a pool it might be worth a try, even if you aren't into water that much.

Last I heard/saw my little one was in the right position they just needed to drop which they are doing. I know this as my bump has dropped down I can breath and the heartburn has all but gone :)

3 weeks until term for me.


----------



## Aquarius24

barbie72 said:


> Good luck Aquarius! Only 4 days left until baby is term. I am so excited for you! and slightly jealous ;). I still have 3 weeks of work left and baby will finally be term.
> Yay for everyone else! Good luck and happy last weeks/months of pregnancy.

Thanks hun I was term last tues  xx


----------



## Aquarius24

MA - I really hope our babies turn too! I have also heard swimming helps so it's defo worth a try. I am with you on the section I would do anything to avoid one as the thought of it scares the shut outta me! But saying that if it's the only way to get baby out safely then there's not much else to do. Hopefully Yr princess will turn xxx


----------



## fides

Okay, ladies - we're 2 days away from Fall!!! :yipee:

how is everyone hanging in there?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there!

Had my first chiropractic appointment. she said I had a TON of nerve and muscle interference. It wasn't like the regular type of chiropractic adjustments with exception to my neck adjustment. With the water retention I couldn't lay on my stomach so I sat up and she used this odd mechanism to work through the back. Goodness, my neck, shoulders and lower back felt light right away. She messed with the round ligaments and I thought I was going to DIE!! :wacko: She did it twice on each side holding for awhile. I was thinking she should do it again but so glad she didn't or I wouldn't have made it through the night. I was in SO MUCH PAIN! That ligament was SO tight! 

I wasn't going to go again as I did that, the inversion technique, laid on my side for 30 minutes and then did the birthing ball most of the night to open things up.....she still didn't turn from transverse at all...BUT, I remember you said it took 4 tries fides. So I figure I'll go again tomorrow if only to loosen these muscles for myself. Then may even make two more for next week and try it to four.

If she doesn't move..which I'm honestly thinking she won't, I'm at peace we've done everything and it's just Gods will to have her by c-section because something is stopping her...either the heart shaped uterus or who knows, maybe a cord!

Latest update is I got home after my non-stress test yesterday and saw a pool of blood and white stuff. Almost passed out. Wondered if I was in labor. Turns out the water retention in the lower belly caused one of the water polyps to burst and it was leaking. It's SO disgusting! I've never seen anything like this before. My feet and legs are huge with water polyps on my toes, my lower abdomen feels like an orange peel and has water polyps that are now popping.

Also the past two days, my blood pressure has gone up past 140. So we're monitoring for pre-eclampsia. Honestly...there's so much going on.....This morning I woke up with my husbands cold. My c-section is in two weeks from tomorrow and I have a flippin cold! I'm trying my hardest to rid myself of it just in case my water breaks and I have emergency section.

THEN when it rains it pours. :rofl: My husband was downstairs for a couple of hours and I wondered what was going on. Turns out he was trying to dry our clothes with the iron because our drying went caput. :rofl: That man kills me. :haha: He's too cute for words!

So, ((sigh)) dealing with a few pregnancy related things the last few weeks with a baby that's still refusing to turn and I think I'm handling it quite well. I've decided NOT to panic. If I need the section, then I will go in with a positive attitude and make it a positive experience instead of panicking and making it a possible negative experience. All that matters is that we have a healthy and happy little girl. :thumbup:

How is everyone else?!


----------



## hippylittlej

gosh mommys sounds like a nightmare.

You are right about the section though. I believe babies don't turn for a reason and that sometimes it is necessary to have a section. As you say so long as the baby is happy and healthy that is all that matters.

We are doing fine here. Waiting to hit 37 weeks and then baby can come whenever they are ready.


----------



## Rebaby

You poor thing MA :hugs: That's a lot of stuff to have going on right before having a baby, hopefully baby will turn but like you say, if not then you can at least say you have tried everything and the most important thing is you and baby being well :hugs:


I'm suffering a lot with pelvic pain, it started at the weekend but was made worse by me bumping my car into the back of a taxi yesterday :dohh: so i am just hobbling around and very uncomfortable. I also have crazy bad heartburn and drinking gaviscon like it's juice, it actually woke me up last night it was that bad :(

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying waiting for these little ones to start making their appearances? We're very nearly term now, i'm not quite at the super-impatient and fed-up stage but i reckon it won't be long before i get there- another couple of weeks and i will be getting my grumpy head on! :winkwink: :lol:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Rebaby, glad your okay after the bump in with the cabbie. I too have had bad acid reflux. Seems since Amelia is transverse she's pushing everything upward and giving me the acid reflux. zantac isn't working at all or at least it didn't last night.

Thought I'd add that I caught my husbands cold! :shrug: Last night was like death warmed over. I had horrible braxton hicks in the upper belly, the lower back pressure made me feel like I wanted to die..so I woke my husband up every hour to rub it and put accupressure on it. I hope this stupid cold goes quickly. I have this odd feeling that Amelia will be come before the schedule c-section on Oct. 6th. This cold HAS to go away soon! :thumbup:

Take care everyone! I'm getting excited about our lovely little ones coming over the next few weeks. Can't wait to share miracle stories! :hug:


----------



## hippylittlej

It is so amazing that we are all so close now. I am hoping that Pickle decides to come along as soon as I hit 37 weeks. I really can't cope with not being able to walk properly and being told I need bed rest and can't do anything is killing me. I am not a sit around and do nothing kind of people.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Well, my bp was high again today. The Dr. scheduled an Amnio for Tuesdays appointment if my bp is high again. That will tell if her lungs have matured. If they see protein in the urine they'll forgo the amnio and just schedule the c-section. What I got is that she doesn't want to wait the added week with potentially getting full blown pre-eclampsia. With my history she'd rather not risk anything further. SO, as it stands we may have Amelia next week sometime. I'm guess wed. or thurs.

I'm SO NERVOUS! I can't wait to hold her. She's been 10 years in the waiting. I think that's why I'm so nervous. All these emotions, all this love....wondering if I'll be a good mommy. I also don't have everything in order. 

I'm sure it will all work out well. I'll keep everyone posted after Tuesdays appointment. In the meantime, I'm taking the weekend to try to get rid of this cold. The leaking Adema I have will continue. The Dr. said it will get worse before it gets better because they'll be giving me lots of liquid through IV. :wacko: I can't imagine how heavy in water weight I'll be. I'm already feeling like a truck. At any rate, we may have a baby next week. Holy Cats! ((FAINT))


----------



## hippylittlej

Gosh MA that will be amazing. I hope your appointment goes well and if not then good luck with the C section and I hope that Amelia has a lovely birthing day.


----------



## Rebaby

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well, my bp was high again today. The Dr. scheduled an Amnio for Tuesdays appointment if my bp is high again. That will tell if her lungs have matured. If they see protein in the urine they'll forgo the amnio and just schedule the c-section. What I got is that she doesn't want to wait the added week with potentially getting full blown pre-eclampsia. With my history she'd rather not risk anything further. SO, as it stands we may have Amelia next week sometime. I'm guess wed. or thurs.
> 
> I'm SO NERVOUS! I can't wait to hold her. She's been 10 years in the waiting. I think that's why I'm so nervous. All these emotions, all this love....wondering if I'll be a good mommy. I also don't have everything in order.
> 
> I'm sure it will all work out well. I'll keep everyone posted after Tuesdays appointment. In the meantime, I'm taking the weekend to try to get rid of this cold. The leaking Adema I have will continue. The Dr. said it will get worse before it gets better because they'll be giving me lots of liquid through IV. :wacko: I can't imagine how heavy in water weight I'll be. I'm already feeling like a truck. At any rate, we may have a baby next week. Holy Cats! ((FAINT))

Sorry you're having such a tough time :hugs: i hope everything goes well at your appointment. It's so incredibly exciting to think you'll have your little girl in your arms in just a few days. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## fides

wow, mommy's - so much going on with you!! Prayers for you and your family during this stressful time! :hugs: With the BP stuff, are you going back to the chiro, or letting that go? Please keep us updated. :flower:


Well, ladies, as of Friday, WE'VE MADE IT TO FALL!!!! :yipee:

I can hardly believe we're finally in Fall. Wow. That's just crazy!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## shelleney

I always feel like Autumn/Fall starts the first day of September. So Ive been feeling excited for a few weeks now! lol
So my baby is due in October, and this Saturday will be October 1st....and thats scary!!
xx


----------



## fides

Wow, that is scary! I'm thinking in terms of, October's almost here, so I'm almost down to one month left, lol!


----------



## shelleney

Happy 35 weeks, Fides! Only 5 weeks left! How exciting!! :dance:
xx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: girls, hope youre all keeping ok, some of you are so close to having your babies now :)

Just popping in to let you know that our 2nd Rainbow baby arrived safely into the world 2 weeks ago. He's just amazing and I feel so so lucky :cloud9: I cant believe he is 2 weeks old already when he was only due yesterday. 

Wishing you all all the best for the safe arrivals of your babies xx


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations again, Hayley.
Finley is gorgeous, and so like his big brother...
How are you getting on?
xx


----------



## fides

thanks, shelleney - i'm getting so excited just by reading about the upcoming due dates in this thread!

Hayley, CONGRATS!! I love the rainbow shirt Finley has on - too cute!! Thanks so much for dropping in again!! So happy for you!

Ladies, as MrsWells has been too busy for B&B (who can blame her?!), and I had not heard back from her, I asked a moderator if we could get the thread reassigned so that we can begin updating it as our rainbow babies come in. So, the thread's been reassigned to me for now, and I will do my best to check back often as more due dates begin to roll around! :flower:


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Fides. I will keep you posted :flower:
xx


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Fides!

Congrats Hayley!!! Welcome baby Finley!!! (A name that was on our short list for our LO as well...but we've chosen a different one)


----------



## hippylittlej

Yeah! congrats Hayley. So very happy for you, he is lovely and I love the name Finley.

Thanks for taking over Fides that is really good of you, it is going to be a busy month in this threat no doubt. I am really hoping that bbay comes sooner rather than later as the pain in my pelvis is now pretty unbearable and I am struggling to walk at all. I am not sure I can cope with this much longer :(


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Fides!

Finley is gorgeous Hayley. Congratulations!

Pip x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aww, LOVE Finley! :happydance: Congrats!


AFM: 

Bp was high again so they did the amnio. I actually got the Dr. I LIKE and he was hillarious. Didn't hurt, was quick but messy. :rofl: He's a great Dr. though and made it light-hearted. :winkwink:

We thought we wouldn't hear back until 4pm but they called at 115pm to tell us Amelia's lungs are mature and they scheduled our c-section for 730am on Thursday the 29th. I tried to con them into waiting until Sat. October the first but nobody wanted to come in on a Saturday. :shrug: Don't know why! :shrug: :rofl:

I had some pretty intense contractions so they kept me in the office for awhile to be sure I wasn't going into labor. They check my cervix....FULLY CLOSED. What a testimony to how great the cerclage and 17P injections work. I'll be REALLY confident next pregnancy...though not too cocky. Nothing is ever guaranteed. Maybe just a bit more joyful of a new pregnancy and not so neurotic! :thumbup:

At any rate, baby Amelia will be here thursday.:happydance: Can't believe it. We've waited 10 years for this little girl and all of a sudden we're two days away from holding her. :cry: My cup runneth over!


----------



## pip7890

That's great news MA! Can't wait to see pics of your gorgeous daughter. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## barbie72

Congrats Hayley and Mommy! So excited for both of you. This really is an excellent fall.

I am due in 3 weeks and get to go out on MAT leave next Monday. Can't wait. No sign that baby will be here anytime soon. I am waiting...but not patiently.


----------



## fides

hippy, i'm sorry things are making it difficult to walk - hang in there! :hugs:

mommy's, i'm so happy for you - prayers that everything goes well Thursday, and that even though it's not the birth you'd hoped for, that in the end it means a healthy baby to hold in your arms. :cloud9:

barbie, congrats on leave coming up so soon!!


----------



## hippylittlej

MA that is great news. So excited for you, it must be amazing to know she will be here so soon. Keep us updated.


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks for taking over fides :thumbup:



hippylittlej said:


> I am really hoping that bbay comes sooner rather than later as the pain in my pelvis is now pretty unbearable and I am struggling to walk at all. I am not sure I can cope with this much longer :(

You have my every sympathy :hugs: i am so struggling to get around these days and with a toddler as well it is just utterly draining and hard work to do anything :( I have gone from wishing baby would decide to arrive this weekend though (i.e. as soon as i get to 37 weeks!) to really hoping he doesn't as i'm full of cold and can't imagine how i could give birth feeling this rotten :nope: So if he wants to be like his brother and come around 38 weeks, well that would suit us just fine :winkwink: (Are you listening baby boy?! :haha: )



Mommy's Angel said:


> At any rate, baby Amelia will be here thursday.:happydance: Can't believe it. We've waited 10 years for this little girl and all of a sudden we're two days away from holding her. :cry: My cup runneth over!

So happy for you :hugs: hope everything goes well.


----------



## hoping:)

Hayley- Congrats on your little boy!!! He is just perfect:D

MA- How exciting you will have your LO in your arms tomorrow:happydance:

Fides- it was really nice of you to take over

I can't believe we are all approaching our due dates! Most days I still can't believe there is a little human growing inside me and in just a few weeks I will be able to hold her in my arms. I can't wait and I am starting to get very anxious and impatient.


----------



## hippylittlej

Good luck today MA. :)


----------



## pumpkin007

Congratulations to everyone who has already had their babies and goodluck to those who are still waiting :), I should have been expecting my little bean, anytime now but unfortunately i Mc, just got my bfp this week though :) xxxx


----------



## hippylittlej

Congrats Pumpkin, I hope things go well for you, it is a nerve racking time just after your BFP so I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## fides

congrats on your bfp, pumpkin - H&H 9 months to you! :flower:

i wonder how MA is doing... :cloud9:


----------



## hippylittlej

I just popped by to see if we had any news from MA, this was wishful thinking I guess as a C-section and a new baby plus being in hospital isn't going to make updating this thread easy. I hope things went well for her though and that Amelia is doing just fine.


----------



## shelleney

Her husband updated her facebook page yesterday to say that Mommy and daughter were doing well :cloud9:
xx


----------



## hippylittlej

Thanks Shelleney, good to hear they are both ok.


----------



## fides

awww, yay!!!! Thanks, shelleney!!


----------



## Rebaby

shelleney said:


> Her husband updated her facebook page yesterday to say that Mommy and daughter were doing well :cloud9:
> xx

Fantastic news :happydance:

Congratulations on your :bfp: pumpkin.

Everything is okay here- aside from the fact i feel i am boiling in my own skin with this weather! Bump is now officially full term so providing he doesn't hang around in there too long, we are all set for our homebirth :D

I am thinking of having a clary sage bath later but not sure if it's a bit too hot and sticky to go wallow in a bath, a shower might leave me a bit fresher!

I'm not in a particular rush to get him out of there tbh, although i may change my mind again by next week, but for now, although i am in pain with my pelvis, and very very hot and sweaty, i am not feeling TOO grumpy and impatient!


----------



## barbie72

Congrats on reaching full term Rebaby! I know what you mean about the heat. We usually have rain by now where I live. For some reason the summer is hanging on with a death grip.I am not in any particular hurry to get her out either. I am tired and in pain but I want some time to just lay around on maternity leave before she gets here lol.


----------



## fides

congrats on term!! :yipee:

we had a few cool days here, then it went back to late summer weather, but i can't complain b/c our summers are pretty mild compared to most of the rest of the country. i feel for those who are pregnant in Texas with high temps and droughts...


----------



## hippylittlej

I have one week to reach term and then I shall be doing everything I can to get baby out. I need to be able to walk and go to the loo without feeling I am going to snap in half. Having said all that a friend who is a homeopath recommended Calcium Phosphate for my SPD and I also added in Arnica tablets and yesterday was my best day in a long time. I am hoping that today will be the same.


----------



## shelleney

Im 1 day ahead of you, hippy! so I only have 5 days left til term!
come thursday, i will be starting "Operation: Eviction!" :haha:
xx


----------



## jcg0506

Hi everyone! I haven't posted here in forever. I only have a few days left until my due date and I am crazy impatient. My body is already quite ready to do this (2-3 cm and nearly 100% effaced) but baby is hanging in there. I thought you ladies would appreciate the irony that for most of this pregnancy I always check the toilet paper dreading to see blood and now I am anxiously awaiting a bloody show--yeah lets get this show on the road! And Fides, I am one of those Texas ladies suffering the abominable heat this summer. I basically live in doors and am going stir crazy waiting for fall to get here and cool things off some.


----------



## fides

jcg, nice to see you, and sorry you're having to deal with the heat and late pregnancy! Hopefully they will both be over soon, and i'm looking forward to seeing your birth announcement. :)


So - it's October now - some of us are now due THIS MONTH and some of us are now due NEXT month - what a feeling, eh? Can't wait to see the positive birth news roll in - you ladies are amazing!


----------



## shelleney

Im due in 26 days....eek!!
xx


----------



## hippylittlej

JCG sorry you are suffering from the heat and I do like the irony of waiting for a bloody show.
Shelleney I and so with you on operation eviction, although my friend who is a homeopath recommended I take some calc phos and arnica tablets for my SPD and it really has helped loads. I am actually shocked the amount of relief it has offered. Calc Phos is a tissue salt and has been brilliant.


----------



## Aquarius24

Hi ladies!! I'm due in 2 days!!! Eeek. Operation eviction is not working and let me tell u I have tried everything !! Xx


----------



## Aquarius24

Jcg we are very close! And I am also on toilet paper watch out. Lol. I'm dying to see that chunk if bloody jelly goo. I've got 2 days to go and it still feels like a lifetime away. I defo think I will go over. Got a sweep booked for this weds. It's been so hot in the uk these past few days. Thankfully it's raining today and the temp has dropped dramatically! Just freak weather for us for this time of year x


----------



## barbie72

The weather has to be because we are all pregnant. We are being tortured! I take it personal ;). Fortunately today it is rainy and yucky out! I love fall. Congrats on your 2 days left Aquarius! Congrats everyone else on being SOOOO close. I feel like something has changed the last 3 days. She has certainly dropped and I have had a couple contractions now. She still most likely won't be here for weeks! Most apparent change is the husband has to help me put my pants on! So humiliating to not be able to even dress myself lol. Almost done!


----------



## fides

hippy, what is calc phos?

congrats on 2 days until EDD, Aquarius, and 26 days, Shell! 

barbie, how can you tell when the baby has dropped - do you feel different, or does your stomach just look different now? just curious.


----------



## pip7890

Aquarius I found climbing a ladder into a roof void to bend a ballcock which was causing a drip helped me lose my plug!!!!

Hope you don't have too long to wait. 

Pip x


----------



## barbie72

fides said:


> hippy, what is calc phos?
> 
> congrats on 2 days until EDD, Aquarius, and 26 days, Shell!
> 
> barbie, how can you tell when the baby has dropped - do you feel different, or does your stomach just look different now? just curious.

I look a little different I think to other people although I only noticed a small change in looks. I just look huge anyhow . It is more that my acid reflux has died down and I can breathe better. Also, she really enjoys grinding her head into my cervix now which is super painful. If I didn't know better I would think she was trying to make her escape every time she head butted my lady parts. Also, I thought I peed all time before but now it is all I do! I have also noticed my pelvis hurts like crazy as she has moved into it. I don't think she is all the way down yet though. Waiting for dr.'s appointment Thursday to see if we can get an update on her VERY slow decent. :happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, I'm still in the hospital. "technically discharged" but we were able to stay with Amelia who had blood sugar issues and was taken to NICU and then found to have Jaundice. It's been an emotional rollercoaster as we're ALL ready to go home and bond. I'm praying that we not only get discharged tomorrow but discharged EARLY so we can get home. 

Not only do I have Pupps rash, but the water retention has gotten worse. The Dr. said it would. I'm an emotional basketcase mainly because I hate seeing Amelia go through all this. I can't WAIT to get her home and just be her mom.

She's a good girl, she warms my heart and I'm inlove with her. Daddy is beside himself and our Amelia is daddy's little girl already. It's AMAZING to watch.


Amelia was brought into this world by c-section at 8:29am on Thursday Sept. 29th weighing in at 8lbs 13 oz's. She has hair! She's such an amazing little one.

I cannot get to my pictures to show you here as they are blocked from the hospital site. I will post pictures as soon as I can though!


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations MA :hugs:

Sorry you've had a rocky start but hope you're both well enough to go home tomorrow and can concentrate on getting to know each other :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations on the birth of Amelia!
Im sorry you and your family are going through such a traumatic time. I trully hope that you and Amelia are quickly back to full health, and that you can go home very soon.
Thinking of you :hugs:
xx


----------



## hippylittlej

Congrats MA :) I am sure it won't be long before you get to take Amelia home.

Calc Phos is Calcium Phosphate it is low grade tissue salt and totally homeopathic.

Home visit tomorrow with the midwife and I am hoping that baby is nearly engaged although I know she/he isn't as last time she popped into my pelvis I could breath and the heartburn stopped.


----------



## Allie84

Congratulations Mommy's Angel! Welcome to the world Amelia! :hugs:


----------



## LadyGecko

Baby Rhanna Susan Cameron born via emergency csection at 11:56am on the 30th Sept 2011 after a failed induction....My little princess is doing fantastic and breast feeding like a champ!


----------



## fides

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies, I'm still in the hospital. "technically discharged" but we were able to stay with Amelia who had blood sugar issues and was taken to NICU and then found to have Jaundice. It's been an emotional rollercoaster as we're ALL ready to go home and bond. I'm praying that we not only get discharged tomorrow but discharged EARLY so we can get home.
> 
> Not only do I have Pupps rash, but the water retention has gotten worse. The Dr. said it would. I'm an emotional basketcase mainly because I hate seeing Amelia go through all this. I can't WAIT to get her home and just be her mom.
> 
> She's a good girl, she warms my heart and I'm inlove with her. Daddy is beside himself and our Amelia is daddy's little girl already. It's AMAZING to watch.
> 
> 
> Amelia was brought into this world by c-section at 8:29am on Thursday Sept. 29th weighing in at 8lbs 13 oz's. She has hair! She's such an amazing little one.
> 
> I cannot get to my pictures to show you here as they are blocked from the hospital site. I will post pictures as soon as I can though!




LadyGecko said:


> Baby Rhanna Susan Cameron born via emergency csection at 11:56am on the 30th Sept 2011 after a failed induction....My little princess is doing fantastic and breast feeding like a champ!


CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH!!! :happydance: So happy for both of you!


----------



## Allie84

Congratulations!!! Welcome Rhanna!!! :)


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations ladies. So glad your babies are here safely. 

Pip x


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Lady Gecko!!
Welcome Baby Rhanna!!
xx


----------



## Rebaby

LadyGecko said:


> Baby Rhanna Susan Cameron born via emergency csection at 11:56am on the 30th Sept 2011 after a failed induction....My little princess is doing fantastic and breast feeding like a champ!

Congratulations and well done :hugs:


----------



## barbie72

Congrats to you both! That is so amazing. hope your recovery times are short and easy. Enjoy your time with your new babies!


----------



## Aquarius24

Congrats to the two new babies!! Hope u get home soon MA. 

My due date today!!! No baby boy yet though :-( feeling quite relaxed though, he will be here soon enough x


----------



## jcg0506

Congrats MA on the birth of Amelia and LadyGecko on the birth of Rhanna! Glad babies are both doing well. I can't wait to keep seeing the birth announcements!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies, Here's an updated version of what you already heard only with pics. :winkwink:

Sorry it's been awhile since posting. 

Amelia Gabrielle Shearer arrived at 8:29am on Sept. 29th by c-section. The section over all went well but felt kind of odd being pulled. She came in weighing 8lbs 13oz's

She went up to NICU and they let her down two hours later only for her to go back up the following day because her sugars weren't stabilized. It became rough from there. NICU was only "open" during certain times. DURING those times you had to breastfeed or feed your baby. Amelia was learning to attach but has issues with peanut butter tongue...meaning her tongue goes to the roof of her mouth instead of lying at the bottom. So that made our time spent there much later and gave her less time to latch on and get food. All the while, we'd get downstairs eat and instead of sleeping, we'd go back up for her feeding times. It was awful seeing her on lead lines, being poked and prodded for testing. I was obviously emotional seeing it.

She was finally sent back to us but then they said she had jaundice. They wanted to keep her and we said okay, however the testing they did and then the light therapy left her without clothes on, cold, unswaddled and eyes always covered. By the last 6 hours she'd had it and so did we. It was horrifying to go through with our little one.

We came home yesterday on day 5 of our stay and life has been better. Amelia is latching on nicely, my milk has just come in and we're getting sleep when it comes. It's been better together at home where we all belong.

Wanted to share a few pics with you all.


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0337.jpg The 1st time I saw my miracle baby.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0362.jpgWelcome Amelia Gabrielle!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0380.jpg Cute little one. I just love her more and more each day.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0390.jpgAmelia's first hour in her bassinete.


As of now, I'm recovering from the incision, have contracted PUPPS rash from pregnancy. My abdomen is mishapen and my body has TONS of water retention in the abdomen especially. I kept crying because I wondered if my body would look disfigured forever but have been told it will take time, but will get back to normal.

As I recover from the harder issues, I just keep looking at my daughter Amelia, my husband and our dogs and remember how blessed I am. My cup truly runneth over with abundant love!


----------



## hippylittlej

What lovely news ladygeko :) Welcome to the world Rhanna, what a pretty little girl :)

Lovely pictures MA, she is beautiful.


----------



## shelleney

Congrats again, MA. Amelia is so cute :baby:
xx


----------



## fides

awww, MA. :hugs: sorry things have been rough; thanks for sharing the pictures - love the bassinet pic especially - too cute!!

Aquarius, happy EDD yesterday, and jcg today!!


----------



## Aquarius24

Lovely pics MA! Just thought I would update I'm in labour. Will keep u updated x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aquarius24 said:


> Lovely pics MA! Just thought I would update I'm in labour. Will keep u updated x

Oh how exciting!:happydance::cloud9: Can't wait to hear about the little one. Praying for a swift labor and delivery.


----------



## hippylittlej

Oh good luck Aquarius - not long now until we have another baby on board, how exciting.


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, good luck Aquarius! Thinking of you today :hugs:
Keep us posted :)
xx


----------



## pip7890

Thinking of you Aquarius!

Pip x


----------



## Aquarius24

Thanks ladies! Maximus Samuel was born this morning at 6.53 am weighing 8lb 10. Will update birth story when I'm home. We aren't allowed home till tomoro xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Adorable! Amelia weighed close and is 3 ounces bigger than Maximus. LOVE the name by the way. :winkwink: Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## barbie72

Congrats MA and Aquarius! So many healthy babies. It is wonderful to hear.


----------



## Rebaby

So happy for all the new pal mummies :hugs:

I'm 38 weeks tomorrow and not much is happening tbh, braxton hicks like usual but nothing to get excited about, and some stabby pains in my cervix today but they haven't amounted to anything either...:shrug:


----------



## pip7890

:wave: Maximus!

Pip x


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Aquarius!! :dance:

Welcome little Maximus :)

xx


----------



## fides

Well done, Aquarius!! So happy for you!!


----------



## jcg0506

COngratulations, Aquarius! Can't wait to hear the details. I had my membranes stripped today (that's a sweep in UK lingo) and an really hoping it starts something.


----------



## fides

how exciting!! :happydance: good luck! ;)


----------



## barbie72

Good luck JCG! A friend of mine had a sweep and it only took 2 days for her baby to show up. Can't be too long now :)


----------



## hippylittlej

Welcome to the world Maximus, great news Aquarius.

I am starting project eviction today, I know I am only 37 weeks but honestly my pelvis can't do this much longer. The hospital said the other day it shouldn't be long so I am hoping they were right.

Hope the sweep goes well JCG.


----------



## Rebaby

Hope the sweep works for you jcg!



hippylittlej said:


> I know I am only 37 weeks but honestly my pelvis can't do this much longer.

I feel the same :hugs: so you have my every sympathy!

I am trying so hard to be patient but it's getting tougher. I feel disabled in a way i never did when i was this pregnant with Tobias :(


----------



## barbie72

Sorry you guys are feeling so run down! I think most if not all of us are ready to see the kiddos and get this show on the road! I just got back from a dr.'s appointment. I am 1 cm. dilated and 60% effaced. Dr. still thinks it will be a couple weeks though. Boo!


----------



## hippylittlej

Barbie at least you get an idea of what is happening, but I would also be down if they said 2 more weeks. Here in the UK they don't do any examinations so we have no idea what is going on :(


----------



## barbie72

hippylittlej said:


> Barbie at least you get an idea of what is happening, but I would also be down if they said 2 more weeks. Here in the UK they don't do any examinations so we have no idea what is going on :(

ugh! No examinations at all?! Apparently, they cut down on them here too. This is the only one I will have until i go into labor. I was sort of surprised they did it at all. I guess it is for the best but not having any idea at all would be so weird. Sorry they are keeping you in the dark. I think it makes it feel like there is no end in sight. We are just going to be pregnant forever. :wacko:


----------



## hippylittlej

I like how we are all want to not be pregnant any more, after wanting to be pregnant so much at the start of this thread.


----------



## fides

that is funny, hippy... At this point i'm looking forward to just holding a healthy, breathing baby, but i don't want it to come before it is ready, so i'm hoping the time between now and labor over the next few weeks flies by (i doubt it will, though).

barbie - think of it this way, you're 1cm dilated, so you're 10% there!!

rebaby, i like your new avatar!


----------



## Rebaby

hippylittlej said:


> I like how we are all want to not be pregnant any more, after wanting to be pregnant so much at the start of this thread.

The irony isn't lost on me either :haha:



fides said:


> rebaby, i like your new avatar!

Aww thanks :flower: Toby is being dwarfed in it by my humongous-bump! :lol:

I'm 38+2 today and therefore officially the most pregnant i have ever been! (Toby was born at 38+1) I feel like i am entering this whole new phase of pregnancy i have never experienced before! It's a little crazy as i expected to go into labour around a similar time tbh :wacko:

Nothing much is happening to suggest it will be soon though :shrug: Just the usual amount of braxton hicks. One of my breasts has started leaking colostrum, which i think happened towards the end of my pregnancy with Toby too...but other than that- nothing exciting!


----------



## barbie72

Hey everyone. Anyone having any labor symptoms that look promising? Everyone keeps saying that I will get a burst pf energy and start scrubbing the walls right before labor. All I feel is run down and angry. I thought I would be less tired on maternity leave?! Little girl keeps grinding her head into my pelvis and it HURTS! i can't walk right or cross my legs since my hips have spread out to make room for her this last week. Feels like I have pulled every muscle in my groin. No contractions or anything though. 39 weeks tomorrow and I can't see that there are any signs she may be here soon. Just feeling a little cruddy today! I just want her to be here so I can see she is ok! Anyone else getting more agitated rather than relaxed? How are you spending the time until the baby gets here? I need a new hobby lol.


----------



## fides

i'm sorry things are getting rough for you! you're quite a bit ahead of me, but i'm also feeling quite sore all over down there... here's to time passing quickly between now and the time baby's ready to come. :flower:


----------



## shelleney

Aww Barbie :hugs: sorry to hear you are struggling. Hope baby girl arrives soon and puts you out of your misery...

I have been having early labour symptoms for 5 days now, but not progressing at all (as far as I know, I havent been to see anybody about it).
I lost my mucus plug on Thursday. Have been having backache and period pains ever since. Lost my bloody show yesterday morning, and lots of pink mucus throughout the day. And get painful Braxton Hicks whenever I walk anywhere....

Still no baby though :(

How is everyone else holding up?
xx


----------



## hippylittlej

Lots of contractions/BH and cramps they are getting much stronger and last night I really did think I might end up going into labour but nothing. No bloody show, no loss of mucus plug or any other sign really. I have my midwife appointment this afternoon not that they are going to tell me much. I am going to see if due to my SPD they would consider doing a sweep as the pain is getting too much and being 4ft 9" the baby have well and truly run out of room. Baby has dropped but feet are still in my ribs. I doubt they will do a sweep this week but I have nothing to lose by asking I guess.


----------



## pip7890

Something is definitely happening with me. My CM changed at the weekend to a yellow/mustardy colour and the intensity of my BHs ramped up. On both Sunday night and Monday night I was woken with period like cramps in my lower abdomen running down to my knees. Yesterday evening my CM changed to pinky brown and this morning when I wiped it was light pink watery CM.

I'm only 34w1d but fortunately have an appointment with my obstetrician this afternoon so will mention it then. My DS was born at 38w2d and this one is going to be induced at 38w anyway due to my GD and heart problems. Whilst I'd rather not be induced I'd much rather baby make his appearance on or after 37w!

Maybe I'm just going to have a slow dilation and effacement that takes 3 weeks!!

Might just pack my hospital bag before my appointment today just in case!

Pip x


----------



## fides

shell, wow - i hope things kick into gear soon for you!

hippy, same with you - i just read last night that shorter women average shorter gestations, so I hope that holds true for you and things really pick up for you soon.

pip, hope all goes well and wriggle bum either calms down or is ready to come a wee bit early.

afm, i'm term today, which is a scary feeling - i'm excited, but still quite worried about another loss - i guess i thought the worry might go away by this point, but i was wrong - i am a bit more at peace, though, then i've been in several weeks regarding this baby's chances of making it...


good luck to all the ladies who are getting close! i'm so excited for you! :yipee:


----------



## Rebaby

Hope everyone is well :flower:

I am delighted to announce the safe arrival of another PAL Fall baby- our gorgeous son Rudyard, who was born at home at 3.16am this morning, 10 days early and weighing 6lb 6oz, he is beautiful and we are all doing well and feeling very happy :D

Lots of labour dust to all those who need it right now :dust:


----------



## fides

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! You just made my day!!!!!!


:dance:


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Rebaby!! :dance:
So glad that you got the home birth you wanted :)
Welcome baby Rudyard!!
xx


----------



## shelleney

Happy 37 weeks Fides! Full term, woohoo!! :yipee:
xx


----------



## fides

i just have to say, this thread is giving me so much hope - just seeing that another healthy baby was born this morning fills me with so much joy!! you women are amazing!


----------



## pip7890

Fabulous news Rebaby! Well done you. 

I understand your worries Fides. Even though I know there is more chance of everything being alright than not I still worry. I don't think i will ever stop (certainly haven't with my son and he's almost 15 years old now!).

Pip x


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Rebaby! Welcome Rudyard!! 

Fides, :hugs: I know what it's like to worry so much.


----------



## barbie72

Congrats Rebaby! That is so great. Slowly but surely all the babies are getting here safe. So glad for you! The name is amazing too. That makes me feel much less grumpy than I was last night.

Thanks everyone else for sharing your symptoms. Seems like a slooooooow process for everyone. Nice to know we are all in the same boat.

Fides, I am still worried too! I would have hoped I would be less worried by now but it really doesn't ever go away. Time to see their little faces and make sure they are ok ;)

I'm hoping the full moon might have an effect on getting my little girl here. I have heard that more babies are born during a full moon. Silly? Oh most likely. I can be delusional if I want. One week from today is the due date tho!


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats Rebaby:happydance: I can't wait for more healthy baby updates:D

My body seems to be gearing up for labor as well. Sunday I started getting really bad lower back paing and "menstrual" cramps along with stomach tightenings that lasted a couple hours even after I tried resting and taking a bath but they started to slowly fade and then they were gone. Monday I woke up with big globs of gooey discharge that continued on and off. My MW checked my cervix yesterday and said that I have not dialated but my cervix is soft and thining. She also said all the discharge was my plug:thumbup: Today I just feel like I am on day 2 of my period- really crampy and lots of lower back pain. I'm excited that things are starting to happen but I have no idea if I have days or weeks:shrug: 

Good luck ladies:thumbup: It won't be long until we are all holding our healthy babies!


----------



## repogirl813

congrats rebaby, i am soo hoping i am there soon have had contraction on and off coming and going since friday afternoon and when there not there i feel like curling up in a ball with period pains


----------



## hippylittlej

Oh that is great news Rebaby :) I am glad you got your homebirth and all went well. Welcome to the world Rudyard.

As for shorter people have shorter gestation I hope this holds true.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Congrats Rebaby! WTG little Rudyard. LOVE the name. :happydance:

Looking forward to hearing all the other baby's are safely here. Love to all of you. :hug:


----------



## fides

MA, i LOVE your new avatar!!! TOO cute!!!

had my m/w appt today, and baby hasn't dropped - i am relieved b/c i don't want this baby here before it is ready - i really just want to hold a healthy baby. Things are getting quite uncomfortable, but it will be so worth it if this one's okay!

hope everyone's doing okay today!


----------



## hippylittlej

well I had a false labour last night and now it has all stopped. I can but hope this is a good sign and things will happen soon.


----------



## barbie72

In the 3rd trimester area there is a thread about the full moon causing false labor. Hope that isn't the case for you Hippy! I am also hoping it isn't the case for me! I couldn't sleep at all last night. Kept having dreams about going into labor and was waking up in pain. I finally got up and there was that mucous and a little bit of blood I have been waiting on. I was shocked! Now having bad back pain and some contractions. Hoping the doctor will have good news for me at my appointment in an hour. Terrified but hoping to see her soon!


----------



## shelleney

Good luck Hippy and Barbie!!
xx


----------



## pip7890

Any news Barbie? What's the time difference? It's 22:22 here in the UK.

Pip x


----------



## fides

and has anyone heard from jcg? i remember she had her membranes stripped last week...


----------



## hippylittlej

Not heard anything from JCG.

Well after false labour on the 12th nothing at all last night. I am not very good at waiting.
Anyone progressed any more?


----------



## shelleney

Aww, sorry Hippy :hugs:
Im in the same position as you. Been having early labour symptoms for 8 days now. Every evening I think "this is it..." only for it to all stop :growlmad:
Its annoying, isnt it?
xx


----------



## hippylittlej

I totally agree it is annoying, last night I was sure it was all happening and then after 2 hours it all stopped again. 
I think that when I do go into labour I am going to think it is a false start again and ignore it. Oh well I guess it will happen when it happens.


----------



## barbie72

Sorry for the lack of an update. Just got back from the hospital! My water broke at 6am on Thursday morning. I was admitted to the hospital and at 11:32pm our full moon assisted baby was born :cloud9:. 7lbs. 9oz. Luna Elise. Labor was a snap and they let me come home round 5pm today. Everything gets easier once baby is born. Don't let anyone scare you with delivery stories or baby gripes. This is hands down amazing sleep or no sleep. Good luck whoever has the next rainbow baby and all of you hang in there! It will happen in a flash! :yipee:


----------



## Rebaby

barbie72 said:


> Sorry for the lack of an update. Just got back from the hospital! My water broke at 6am on Thursday morning. I was admitted to the hospital and at 11:32pm our full moon assisted baby was born :cloud9:. 7lbs. 9oz. Luna Elise. Labor was a snap and they let me come home round 5pm today. Everything gets easier once baby is born. Don't let anyone scare you with delivery stories or baby gripes. This is hands down amazing sleep or no sleep. Good luck whoever has the next rainbow baby and all of you hang in there! It will happen in a flash! :yipee:

Congratulations and well done :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Here's the link to my birth story and pics in my journal if any one is interested, be warned though- it's verrrry long!

BIRTH STORY


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Barbie!

Pip x


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Barbie!! and welcome baby Luna Elise!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Congrats Barbie! WTG. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Barbie!!! So the full moon did it's thing, huh? ;) Welecome Luna Elise! Perfect name btw.


----------



## hippylittlej

Great news Barbie, I love the name just perfect. So glad you had a great experience.

I shall go and read your birth story now Rebaby.


----------



## hippylittlej

Great Birth story Rebaby :)


----------



## fides

barbie72 said:


> Sorry for the lack of an update. Just got back from the hospital! My water broke at 6am on Thursday morning. I was admitted to the hospital and at 11:32pm our full moon assisted baby was born :cloud9:. 7lbs. 9oz. Luna Elise. Labor was a snap and they let me come home round 5pm today. Everything gets easier once baby is born. Don't let anyone scare you with delivery stories or baby gripes. This is hands down amazing sleep or no sleep. Good luck whoever has the next rainbow baby and all of you hang in there! It will happen in a flash! :yipee:

CONGRATULATIONS!! Love the name, too - doesn't that mean light or something?

BEAUTIFUL birth story, rebaby!


----------



## barbie72

fides said:


> barbie72 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the lack of an update. Just got back from the hospital! My water broke at 6am on Thursday morning. I was admitted to the hospital and at 11:32pm our full moon assisted baby was born :cloud9:. 7lbs. 9oz. Luna Elise. Labor was a snap and they let me come home round 5pm today. Everything gets easier once baby is born. Don't let anyone scare you with delivery stories or baby gripes. This is hands down amazing sleep or no sleep. Good luck whoever has the next rainbow baby and all of you hang in there! It will happen in a flash! :yipee:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!! Love the name, too - doesn't that mean light or something?
> 
> BEAUTIFUL birth story, rebaby!Click to expand...

 Thank you so much! It means Moon:flower:. Although, not very far off! We picked the name before we knew she would be born so close to the full moon. kinda funny now :blush:

Thanks to everyone for the congrats! :hugs:

Just checking in on everyone. How is everyone? Still hanging in there? Can't wait to hear the next birth announcement. :happydance:


----------



## shelleney

Still waiting.... :coffee:
xx


----------



## hippylittlej

Still waiting too. I guess we are all at least one day nearer.


----------



## shelleney

hippylittlej said:


> Still waiting too. I guess we are all at least one day nearer.

Thats a nice positive attitude to have, Hippy :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Allie84

I'll probably be waiting the longest :haha:. I think I'm the least far along of any active posters on this thread. 

But as it says in my pregnancy book, no pregnancy has gone on forever. ;)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Allie84 said:


> I'll probably be waiting the longest :haha:. I think I'm the least far along of any active posters on this thread.
> 
> But as it says in my pregnancy book, no pregnancy has gone on forever. ;)

...And it will be SO worth your wait dear friend!:hugs::thumbup::flower:


----------



## fides

barbie72 said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbie72 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the lack of an update. Just got back from the hospital! My water broke at 6am on Thursday morning. I was admitted to the hospital and at 11:32pm our full moon assisted baby was born :cloud9:. 7lbs. 9oz. Luna Elise. Labor was a snap and they let me come home round 5pm today. Everything gets easier once baby is born. Don't let anyone scare you with delivery stories or baby gripes. This is hands down amazing sleep or no sleep. Good luck whoever has the next rainbow baby and all of you hang in there! It will happen in a flash! :yipee:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!! Love the name, too - doesn't that mean light or something?
> 
> BEAUTIFUL birth story, rebaby!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much! It means Moon:flower:. Although, not very far off! We picked the name before we knew she would be born so close to the full moon. kinda funny now :blush:
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the congrats! :hugs:
> 
> Just checking in on everyone. How is everyone? Still hanging in there? Can't wait to hear the next birth announcement. :happydance:Click to expand...

oh, of course! i mentioned it to my DH, and he was like, it means moon, silly. :dohh: that's so cool about the full moon coincidence to top it off! :happydance:

Allie, you never know - yours might come early and another's might be late. i think i'll be one of those late ones... :)


----------



## shelleney

Thanks so much for sharing your birth story, Rebaby.
It was an amazing read!
xx


----------



## hippylittlej

Still waiting. Got to go to hospital today as the midwife I do not like has booked me to see the consultant as she still feels I am too small for a homebirth. She is the only one who has said anything and I am sure the consultant won;t have an issue and if they do i want to know what they are basing it on. I do not plan to give my homebirth up based on opinion and not fact. My grandmother was only 4ft 5" and gave birth to 4 children naturally over 60 years ago. Really rather hacked off at having to waste my time on this appointment as they can't make me go to hospital they can only advise me what they THINK is best. I only live 7 minutes away from the hospital anyway and so even if there was a problem I do not have far to go.


----------



## fides

wow - i didn't know they could use height as a factor for denying a homebirth - that's crazy! hope things go well today so that you can get the birth you want and deserve - how can they tell if you're too small before your pelvic bones and such actually move a bit during labor? Just curious how that works... Anyway, good luck today!

afm, I'm 38 weeks!!! :yipee: 1 week of term gone; only 4 remaining!! :yipee: Exciting to thing that odds are i'll be hopefully holding a healthy baby within the next four weeks...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG! :happydance:


----------



## hippylittlej

The consultant said they would have to air on the side of caution and recommend I come to hospital and use the birthing unit in case there is a problem. However, admitted there is no evidence it will be an issue. I have decided to ignore their advice as having done the research if my pelvis is too small then all it does is delay labour. Baby just won't move through. In fact research suggests that hospital could use a drip to try and progress labour causing more problems as it increases contractions when my body would naturally stop them. It apparently isn't an emergency situation and I would just need to go to hospital which is less then 10 minutes away at this stage if appears baby won't fit you get booked in for a C section.

The consultant said had this midwife not questioned it then she would not have had to give me this answer, practically admitting she just has to cover her back in case there is a problem. She was only small and had two normal vaginal births herself, but now my notes say home birth not recommended. So annoying.


----------



## fides

wow - that's really interesting. i hope everything goes well with your home birth, regardless of that note...


----------



## hippylittlej

Thanks Fides, just wish my body would start the process now, this waiting is getting rather annoying.


----------



## shelleney

Hey ladies :hi:

I am delighted to announce the birth of my rainbow baby!

Freya Bo was born on 19/10/11 at 7.48pm, weighing 7lb 10.5oz.

Will update you with the birth story and pics later...

Good luck to all the other mums-to-be

xx


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Shelleney! Beautiful name and great weight. 

Pip x


----------



## fides

shelleney said:


> Hey ladies :hi:
> 
> I am delighted to announce the birth of my rainbow baby!
> 
> Freya Bo was born on 19/10/11 at 7.48pm, weighing 7lb 10.5oz.
> 
> Will update you with the birth story and pics later...
> 
> Good luck to all the other mums-to-be
> 
> xx

CONGRATULATIONS!!! SO happy for you, and can't wait to hear about it!

You just made my day! 


This thread rocks. It was one year ago tonight we began miscarrying (lost the baby the next morning), so i woke up feeling like :cry: but with another live birth in here, now i'm feeling more like :happydance:


----------



## hippylittlej

Great news Shelleney. Can't wait for the update :)

I today got told by the midwife I don't like that if the babies shoulders get stuck then there would be no time to get to hospital and this would be fatal and again I shouldn't have my homebirth. So now she has planted the seed in my head that by going ahead with my homebirth I could kill my baby she has effectively ruined it.

I spoke to my hypnobirthing coach who is also a doula and was a midwife. She said I present no higher risk of this than anyone else but obviously someone has said this directly to me and so it will be difficult for me to relax now.

I have decided that I will let the midwives comes out to my home and when I get to 8/9cm dilated I will then ask to go to hospital as I just know there is NO way after what she said to me I will be able to risk this happening. I know I am being silly as the risk of this happening is so low but she has been so against me having a homebirth (even though every other midwife has been fine) but planting the seed in my head has totally made me freak out which I don't need this close to birth. :(

I am feeling really low now after so looking forward to the birth I no longer am at all and only hope I can get my head back into a good space before I go into labour.


----------



## fides

oh, hippy, i'm so sorry. i know it won't help if she's the one on call when you go into labor - you'll be quite tense if she shows up at your house, but at the same time, it should be YOUR decision on where/how you want to birth. :hugs: are you guys able to request a particular midwife to come or not come? i mean, if you knew that one of the other midwives would come until 8/9 cm, then maybe you'd be more comfortable laboring then? :hugs: i do hope that you are able to come to peace with things before going into labor.


----------



## shelleney

Oh Fides. Sorry to hear its a year since you began miscarrying. Im sure that your angel is looking down on you and your rainbow baby now, and taking care of you both. Thinking of you today :hugs:

Aww hippy. sorry to hear about your issues with the homebirth. Wherever you end up having your baby, as long they arrive safely, thats all that matters :hugs:

xx


----------



## Rebaby

shelleney said:


> Hey ladies :hi:
> 
> I am delighted to announce the birth of my rainbow baby!
> 
> Freya Bo was born on 19/10/11 at 7.48pm, weighing 7lb 10.5oz.
> 
> Will update you with the birth story and pics later...
> 
> Good luck to all the other mums-to-be
> 
> xx

Congratulations! :happydance: Looking forward to hearing all about it :D



hippylittlej said:


> Great news Shelleney. Can't wait for the update :)
> 
> I today got told by the midwife I don't like that if the babies shoulders get stuck then there would be no time to get to hospital and this would be fatal and again I shouldn't have my homebirth. So now she has planted the seed in my head that by going ahead with my homebirth I could kill my baby she has effectively ruined it.
> 
> I spoke to my hypnobirthing coach who is also a doula and was a midwife. She said I present no higher risk of this than anyone else but obviously someone has said this directly to me and so it will be difficult for me to relax now.
> 
> I have decided that I will let the midwives comes out to my home and when I get to 8/9cm dilated I will then ask to go to hospital as I just know there is NO way after what she said to me I will be able to risk this happening. I know I am being silly as the risk of this happening is so low but she has been so against me having a homebirth (even though every other midwife has been fine) but planting the seed in my head has totally made me freak out which I don't need this close to birth. :(
> 
> I am feeling really low now after so looking forward to the birth I no longer am at all and only hope I can get my head back into a good space before I go into labour.

I'm so sorry this mw is giving you such a hard time and being so negative towards you and your birth plans right at the last minute :hugs:

Shoulder dystocia is rare and there are things the midwives would be able to do at home to help baby come out if he/she did get stuck so i don't know why she is trying to scare you this way :nope:

Have you read Ina May Gaskin's guide to childbirth at all? That really helped me stay positive during any 'blips'/moments of doubt i had :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

I second Rebaby. Is your risk of shoulder dystocia due to GD? What's baby's size? What does your OB say?

Pip x


----------



## hippylittlej

I do not have GD, baby is not big and no concerns over babies size. It is all because she thinks I am too small at 4ft 9". My grandmother was 4ft 5" and had four natural births. I explained we have no family history at all.
It is just that she keeps going on about it and is like a dog with a bone, I almost feel now that if I ignore her it will happen.

I haven't read Ina May Gaskin's book, but I have done my hypnobirthing classes, CD and read the book, and I also have a fear of childbirth CD. Until today I have managed to ignore everything she said and it hasn't worried me at all. But being told about causing death of your baby just was one comment too far, if that makes sense.


----------



## pip7890

It does. Go with what feels right for you and your baby. Please don't let one midwife spoil this for you. 

Big :hug:

Pip x


----------



## jcg0506

I am proud to announce the birth of our son, Rowen Robert, born on Oct. 17 at 11:21 pm. He weighed in at a whopping 9 lbs and 22 in. long and is healthy and beautiful baby.

Rowen arrived nearly two weeks late, much to the consternation of his parents. I began the day on Monday with the midwife trying to jumpstart the labor process, beginning with a third sweep, drinking some herbal concoction every hour, and spending lots of time on the breast pumpand it worked! I started to go into labor around 6:00 pm, and my contractions started at 3 minutes apart so things progressed rather quickly. We arrived at the birthing center by 8:00 and spent most of the time in the birthing pool. I was hoping for a water birth, but it was not destined to be. I ended up pushing for a really long time; he was actually crowning for an hour, but his big head just wasnt coming out, so the midwife ended up having to do an episiotomy, and he was born shortly afterward. But he survived being in the birth canal for so long like a real champ, his heart rate never really dropped, and he only had minimal bruising, and he worked up a real appetite. He nursed quite soon after the birth for nearly an hour. He continues to nurse well and is overall doing great. I am, however, confined to the bed to nurse my war wounds (swelling doesnt want to go down) and am looking forward to being able to sit up and hold my baby properly, though we enjoying lots of cuddles here in bed.

Thanks ladies for all your support. We just past the date of my miscarriage, so this little baby is a double blessing.
 



Attached Files:







_MG_4529.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## repogirl813

kyleigh michelle riegel was born at 901 am this morning 10/22 by emergency c section! Was admitted to hospital for labor and whed doctor came in early this morning to break my water she decided she didnt like having contractions anymore as her heartbeat dropped to 55 and wouldnt come back up!!!! She came into the world weighing 6 pounds 1 ounce and 19 inchs long, but she is beautiful and perfect!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG ladies! \o/ 

I'm so happy for you both. :happydance: Congrats!

Jcg, Rowan is just gorgeous!

Repogirl, Kyleigh is a beautiful name. She's so tiny and I'm glad that all went well to spite the c-section. Praise God for such lovely outcomes ladies!! :hug:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations to you both. I'm so happy that you have your rainbow babies. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## hippylittlej

Jcg, Rowan is just lovey, so happy for you.

Repogirl, great news, glad that they got Kayleigh out safely.

Both of you have fun with your new bundles.

I think mine is just way too comfortable in my belly. I went to hospital yesterday as I was leaking, they decided they wanted to check me out. Pickle would not stop moving and they kept telling me my baby needed to calm down. They happily let me go home saying my baby was very active and clearly quite happy in there. On the down side it was normal discharge so nothing happening for me right now.


----------



## fairygirl

Awww! Congrats ladies :cloud9:


----------



## Rebaby

jcg0506 said:


> I am proud to announce the birth of our son, Rowen Robert, born on Oct. 17 at 11:21 pm. He weighed in at a whopping 9 lbs and 22 in. long and is healthy and beautiful baby.
> 
> Rowen arrived nearly two weeks late, much to the consternation of his parents. I began the day on Monday with the midwife trying to jumpstart the labor process, beginning with a third sweep, drinking some herbal concoction every hour, and spending lots of time on the breast pumpand it worked! I started to go into labor around 6:00 pm, and my contractions started at 3 minutes apart so things progressed rather quickly. We arrived at the birthing center by 8:00 and spent most of the time in the birthing pool. I was hoping for a water birth, but it was not destined to be. I ended up pushing for a really long time; he was actually crowning for an hour, but his big head just wasnt coming out, so the midwife ended up having to do an episiotomy, and he was born shortly afterward. But he survived being in the birth canal for so long like a real champ, his heart rate never really dropped, and he only had minimal bruising, and he worked up a real appetite. He nursed quite soon after the birth for nearly an hour. He continues to nurse well and is overall doing great. I am, however, confined to the bed to nurse my war wounds (swelling doesnt want to go down) and am looking forward to being able to sit up and hold my baby properly, though we enjoying lots of cuddles here in bed.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your support. We just past the date of my miscarriage, so this little baby is a double blessing.

Congratulations and well done! :hugs: What a lovely photo :flower:



repogirl813 said:


> kyleigh michelle riegel was born at 901 am this morning 10/22 by emergency c section! Was admitted to hospital for labor and whed doctor came in early this morning to break my water she decided she didnt like having contractions anymore as her heartbeat dropped to 55 and wouldnt come back up!!!! She came into the world weighing 6 pounds 1 ounce and 19 inchs long, but she is beautiful and perfect!!!!

Congratulations and well done! :hugs:

It's wonderful to hear of all these PAL babies making their entrances.

Hope it isn't much longer for you now hippylittlej :thumbup:


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations to you both :dance:
xx


----------



## barbie72

Belated congrats Shelleney! Congrats to Repogirl and Jcg too! So many babies since last I checked this thread. Amazing job ladies. Have swift recoveries!


----------



## fides

jcg0506 said:


> I am proud to announce the birth of our son, Rowen Robert, born on Oct. 17 at 11:21 pm. He weighed in at a whopping 9 lbs and 22 in. long and is healthy and beautiful baby.
> 
> Rowen arrived nearly two weeks late, much to the consternation of his parents. I began the day on Monday with the midwife trying to jumpstart the labor process, beginning with a third sweep, drinking some herbal concoction every hour, and spending lots of time on the breast pumpand it worked! I started to go into labor around 6:00 pm, and my contractions started at 3 minutes apart so things progressed rather quickly. We arrived at the birthing center by 8:00 and spent most of the time in the birthing pool. I was hoping for a water birth, but it was not destined to be. I ended up pushing for a really long time; he was actually crowning for an hour, but his big head just wasnt coming out, so the midwife ended up having to do an episiotomy, and he was born shortly afterward. But he survived being in the birth canal for so long like a real champ, his heart rate never really dropped, and he only had minimal bruising, and he worked up a real appetite. He nursed quite soon after the birth for nearly an hour. He continues to nurse well and is overall doing great. I am, however, confined to the bed to nurse my war wounds (swelling doesnt want to go down) and am looking forward to being able to sit up and hold my baby properly, though we enjoying lots of cuddles here in bed.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your support. We just past the date of my miscarriage, so this little baby is a double blessing.

oh, so happy for you!!! congratulations!! LOVE the picture! :happydance:



repogirl813 said:


> kyleigh michelle riegel was born at 901 am this morning 10/22 by emergency c section! Was admitted to hospital for labor and whed doctor came in early this morning to break my water she decided she didnt like having contractions anymore as her heartbeat dropped to 55 and wouldnt come back up!!!! She came into the world weighing 6 pounds 1 ounce and 19 inchs long, but she is beautiful and perfect!!!!

oh, so glad she's okay now, and congratulations! :happydance: 

i'm so happy for you both. :flower:


----------



## Aquarius24

Congrats to the new babies!! Xx


----------



## hippylittlej

Nothing happening here as yet, getting really fed up now. My midwife also told me they will not do a sweep until I am 40+10 as they consider it an infection risk :(


----------



## fairygirl

I've been admitted to hospital and be induced tomorrow. My sugar levels were unsatisfactory and combined with a shrinking bump and a quiet baby today they decided they'd monitor me then induce! I just hope everything is ok!


----------



## hippylittlej

Good luck fairygirl, I hope everything goes well.


----------



## repogirl813

good luck fairygirl!!!!


----------



## fides

hippy, :hugs: hopefully you won't have to wait for the sweep. ;)

fairy, hope everything is okay with baby, and that things go smoothly for you today! 

repo, your new avatar makes me smile. :)


----------



## bluejoyx

Hi Ladies, I havent been able to get online for a while, I am so happy for all you ladies who have met your little ones! Congratulations to you all. Good luck to all you still waiting, cant wait to meet this one, but think it is going to keep us waiting. My 4 year old says its shy! Thinking of you all x x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Repo, LOVE the new avatar dear! :hugs: Congrats ladies on your new bundles of joy! :hug:


----------



## srm0421

My daughter Kaylee was born 10-19-11 at 4:07 a.m. weighing 5lbs 10oz and 17 inches long.


----------



## hippylittlej

Congratulations SRM, so happy for you and your tiny bundle.

I wish mine would get a move on.


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations SRM!
I am so pleased to hear that your rainbow baby arrived safe and well.
Its a lovely tribute to her big brother that she has Gaige as her middle name.
Take care :hugs:
xx

ps, our daughters share a birthday!


----------



## Rebaby

srm0421 said:


> My daughter Kaylee was born 10-19-11 at 4:07 a.m. weighing 5lbs 10oz and 17 inches long.

Congratulations! :D


----------



## fides

bluejoyx said:


> Hi Ladies, I havent been able to get online for a while, I am so happy for all you ladies who have met your little ones! Congratulations to you all. Good luck to all you still waiting, cant wait to meet this one, but think it is going to keep us waiting. My 4 year old says its shy! Thinking of you all x x

Nice to see you - hope you don't have to wait too long now for your rainbow baby. :)



srm0421 said:


> My daughter Kaylee was born 10-19-11 at 4:07 a.m. weighing 5lbs 10oz and 17 inches long.

aww, congratulations!! So happy for you!!! Beautiful way to go for her middle name.


----------



## repogirl813

congratulations srm that is soo awsome to hear!!!!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Birth Announcement :)
Noah Michael born 10.12am on 28th October 2011 at 
38+4 weighing 5lb 14oz. 

Watched over by Angel Max :kiss: They have a wonderful brotherly resemblence :cloud9:


----------



## repogirl813

congrats fairygirl!!!!


----------



## LadyGecko

fairygirl said:


> Birth Announcement :)
> Noah Michael born 10.12am on 28th October 2011 at
> 38+4 weighing 5lb 14oz.
> 
> Watched over by Angel Max :kiss: They have a wonderful brotherly resemblence :cloud9:

wow fairygirl congrats!!!!!:kiss: for Noah.....at least he didnt keep you waiting too long!!!


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations fairygirl! :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations ladies, it's so heartwarming and encouraging to read your posts after loss(es)! I hope I can be on a thread like this one day! x x


----------



## shelleney

Congrats fairygirl!!! :dance:
xx


----------



## fides

congratulations, fairygirl!!! :yipee:


----------



## hippylittlej

Great news fairy girl.

So how many of us are left waiting? I am totally fed up now.


----------



## pip7890

I'm still here. Enjoying the last week of pregnancy as I'm getting induced next Monday at 38w. I think I will really miss the bump and the anticipation of the baby's arrival, but I won't miss the anxiety of what might go wrong!

Good luck to the other ladies still waiting. 

Pip x


----------



## Allie84

Congrats fairygirl!!! 

I'm still here. :) I'll probably be here a few weeks yet!


----------



## repogirl813

i really feel for you ladies who are still here and waiting to meet your lo's!!! I had mine 13 days early and couldn't even imagine still being pregnant right now as those last few weeks were just so uncomfortable!!!


----------



## hoping:)

congrats on all the new babies:happydance:

A quick update from me...

my water broke at 11:30 pm on Thursday 10/20. After almost 28 hours Penny Lace Chapman arrived at 4:15 am on October 29th. she weighed 7lbs 5 oz and 19 1/4 inches long:cloud9:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Hoping.

Pip x


----------



## maratobe

Update from me aswell! I had baby Grace Anne last Thursday 27/10/2011 at 8.42pm by emergency c-section. My placenta gave up and basically died and we were rushed to theatre! She was born beautiful and healthy 6lb 2oz, 45 cms long :) I'll post a photo when we get home... Still in hospital at the moment. 
Congrats to all new mums and bubs and good luck to all who are close to holding their little ones! :):)


----------



## fides

hippy, i'm also still here! :) the anticipation is killing me, and my husband keeps saying he just wants to hold a live baby. i keep thinking about what that's going to be like - i can't wait! :)

hoping, CONGRATS!!! So happy for you! :happydance: 28 hours - well done!!

maratobe, CONGRATS to you too! :yipee: So glad baby's healthy and okay - must have been quite a scare for you!


----------



## hippylittlej

Oh welcome to Penny and Grace, lovely to hear about the new babies.

Fides I am glad I am not the only one who is still here at 40 weeks+. Ali at least you are still supposed to be here.

I hope all the new mummies are enjoying their little bundles.

This baby appears to be quite stubborn and certainly is ignoring all my requests to get a move on.


----------



## shelleney

Congrats hoping on the birth of baby Penny! :dance:

Congrats maratobe on the birth of baby Grace! :happydance:

Hurry up Rainbow babies!!!
xx


----------



## repogirl813

Welcome to this big wonderful world Penny and Grace!!!!


Congrats on the births ladies and hope all is going well after delivery and with your lo's


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations mamas and welcome to the world Penny and Grace :flower: (both beautiful names)

Labour dust to all those ladies who are fed up waiting now :dust: It won't be long before your beautiful healthy babies are with you :hugs:


----------



## hippylittlej

We can but hope Rebaby.

Still waiting...yawn. Going to see if I can get an acupuncturist appointment today to help my SPD and induce labour.


----------



## fides

oh, hippy, my heart goes out to you - i was hoping to find better news when i saw you'd posted in here. :hugs: hope the acupuncture appt gets things going.

as of this point, i'm finding the wait very difficult - i ache to see my husband hold a healthy child of his own, and every day that he has to wait longer is more difficult than the one before - i can't call him without him getting his hopes up that we're in labor, lol...


----------



## LadyGecko

aww fides:hugs: it will be your turn soon...i know how hellish that wait its:flower:

welcome to all the new babies..hope all the new mummies are doing well


----------



## fides

thanks, Lady!!

i had my m/w appt, and baby's now completely dropped (had just begun to engage last week), so she thinks it will be within the week - she doesn't think i'll go past term, which is good! :)

hope all the moms with their rainbow babies are enjoying every moment of it, and that the time flies for those who are still waiting. :flower:


----------



## bluejoyx

I am so happy to tell you my rainbow baby has arrived. She arrived on 3rd of November at 6:14 pm and weighed 7lb 2. We have called her Autumn. I would like to say I haven't posted much but did get a lot of reassurance when reading posts. Congratulations to all the new mammys. Good luck to all you still waiting to meet you rainbow babys x x x


----------



## maratobe

bluejoyx said:


> I am so happy to tell you my rainbow baby has arrived. She arrived on 3rd of November at 6:14 pm and weighed 7lb 2. We have called her Autumn. I would like to say I haven't posted much but did get a lot of reassurance when reading posts. Congratulations to all the new mammys. Good luck to all you still waiting to meet you
> rainbow babys x x x

Congratulations sweetie! Welcome to the world autumn!! Love that name!!!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations on the birth of Autumn. 

Pip x


----------



## hippylittlej

Great news Bluejoy. I wanted that name as I love it, but my hubby said no :(

Well now +8 days and no sign of baby, it is now getting very frustrating, more uncomfortable day by day.


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations bluejoy, what a beautiful name :D


----------



## fides

bluejoyx said:


> I am so happy to tell you my rainbow baby has arrived. She arrived on 3rd of November at 6:14 pm and weighed 7lb 2. We have called her Autumn. I would like to say I haven't posted much but did get a lot of reassurance when reading posts. Congratulations to all the new mammys. Good luck to all you still waiting to meet you rainbow babys x x x

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: SO happy for you!! Our 1st November baby (that we know of)!! Guess i can't feel too bad about going 4 days past-due-date when you had to wait 8 - i am guessing that extra wait was well worth it for you in the end, though! :cloud9: Congrats!!

Hippy, :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Bluejoy! :dance:
what a beautiful name too :)
xx


----------



## hippylittlej

So I had my sweep this afternoon but she couldn't do it properly as cervix was posterior although soft and 50% effaced. She did say she could feel babies head and it was at an odd angle so not sitting well in my pelvis.
I didn't think anything would happen tonight, however I noticed that I was getting pains about every 5 mins fairly regularly, I thought this was just from the midwife having her hand inside me.
I got my contraction timer out and it appears that my contractions are roughly 5 mins apart now lasting only 30 seconds, this has been going on for two and half hours now, so I finally think it might not be false labour this time and possibly the real thing.
I am trying not to get my hopes up at the moment.
I shall update later x


----------



## Rebaby

hippylittlej said:


> So I had my sweep this afternoon but she couldn't do it properly as cervix was posterior although soft and 50% effaced. She did say she could feel babies head and it was at an odd angle so not sitting well in my pelvis.
> I didn't think anything would happen tonight, however I noticed that I was getting pains about every 5 mins fairly regularly, I thought this was just from the midwife having her hand inside me.
> I got my contraction timer out and it appears that my contractions are roughly 5 mins apart now lasting only 30 seconds, this has been going on for two and half hours now, so I finally think it might not be false labour this time and possibly the real thing.
> I am trying not to get my hopes up at the moment.
> I shall update later x

Oooh that's so exciting! :happydance: Hope things get going for you overnight :thumbup:


----------



## fides

hippylittlej said:


> So I had my sweep this afternoon but she couldn't do it properly as cervix was posterior although soft and 50% effaced. She did say she could feel babies head and it was at an odd angle so not sitting well in my pelvis.
> I didn't think anything would happen tonight, however I noticed that I was getting pains about every 5 mins fairly regularly, I thought this was just from the midwife having her hand inside me.
> I got my contraction timer out and it appears that my contractions are roughly 5 mins apart now lasting only 30 seconds, this has been going on for two and half hours now, so I finally think it might not be false labour this time and possibly the real thing.
> I am trying not to get my hopes up at the moment.
> I shall update later x

oh, so happy for you - i truly do hope it is the real thing and that things go well for you from here on out!!! thanks so much for posting this, and good luck!!! :flower:


----------



## fides

so, if hippy went into full-blown labor yesterday, pip was induced yesterday, Allie's going back to the doctor's today... Who is going to have the next PAL baby?! :happydance:


----------



## fairygirl

Can't wait! Congrats to all so far xxx


----------



## Allie84

Who's is going to be? :)

Probably not me, as I am back from the Drs. and my induction is booked....for Saturday! I'm very nervous but excited. (I'm being induced due to preeclampsia)

hippy, did you have a baby yet? :) I also got my sweep done, just today....I was also 50% effaced and soft, and at 1.5 cm dialated. She did it a bit earlier than normal for me as I'm being induced anyways and it might help.


----------



## fides

Allie, i am excited for you and will be praying all goes well on Saturday!


afm, my m/w is going out of town - her FIL died and they have a 20-hour drive ahead of them for Friday's funeral, so we were really hoping baby might come today before she has to drive out of town... guess that wasn't meant to be! oy - my stomach is a bundle of nerves...


----------



## maratobe

Good luck girls!! Can't wait for you all to have your beautiful healthy babies!! Its amazing how many have been born in just the last few weeks!!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks fides! That's too bad about your MW. :hugs: I found out the doc who will most likely deliever me is brand new and I've not even heard of him. I know it's so much more comfortable to be with the person you know! I guess I just try to think of the UK ladies who never know who is delivering them.


----------



## fides

that is true - i guess we are lucky to get to establish a relationship with our health care providers over here. i have at least met the m/w who will be delivering me b/c she would have been at the birth helping my m/w (they usually work in two's), so that helps - whoever she brings with her to help, though, will be new to me. 

so sorry your doc will be a complete stranger - i hope he has an excellent bedside manner that makes you feel quite comfortable right from the start - some doctors just have that gift, so i hope he's one of them.


----------



## Aquarius24

Congrats to the new babies and possibly more??! Come on who is next?!!! Xx


----------



## fides

+10 today... yesterday was rough, i'll admit - just couldn't stop crying and wanting to meet this baby. oy.


----------



## shelleney

Good luck for your induction today Allie! :hugs:
xx


----------



## fides

ooh - that's today?! GOOD LUCK, Allie!


----------



## fides

found hippy's update:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...on-but-baby-alana-harmony-arrived-safely.html

yay!! :)


----------



## maratobe

Woohoo congrats hippy!! And best of luck to Allie for today!! Xx


----------



## hippylittlej

Thanks for posting that Fides, As I came to post over here Alana wanted feeding.

I hope that baby comes soon for you. I am very glad it is all over now and very blessed to have such a good baby. Her daddy however needs training as he is obsessed with her and doesn't like to put her down. He loves the fact she snuggles on his chest and sleeps for hours. I'll give him a few days as it is very sweet to watch him with her.


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Hippy on the birth of Alana Harmony!
Sorry to hear it didn't go to plan (my home birth ended up as a hospital birth too) but at least she is here safe and well.
Take care xx


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations Hippy :hugs: Hope everything went well with your induction Allie :thumbup:


----------



## hippylittlej

Hope everything went well Allie, I am sure you will update when all recovered.


----------



## repogirl813

congrats hippy, hope recovery goes well for you, though it wasnt the birth you planned, atleast you and the baby are both safe, my LO was taken emergency c-section as well and now 3 weeks later other than a pain here and there, you would never know and she is healthy as can be so good luck to you on a speedy recovery as well!!!:hugs:


----------



## fides

came on here hoping to see an update from Allie or pip...

afm, +13 today. yeah.


----------



## pip7890

Here's a quick draft of my birth story (I'm racing against a wriggling baby in the moses basket!):

Andrew William McNaughton was born at 10.36pm on Wednesday 9 November 2011 (38w 2d) weighing 6lb 10oz. 

The induction, scheduled at 38w due to my diet-controlled GD, was started by pessary in the early afternoon of Monday 7 November. The internal immediately before the pessary was inserted showed I was between 2cm-4cm dilated but due to polyhydramnios causing the baby's head to be high it was not safe to break my waters. 

After a scan which showed baby's hand dropping below his head but the cord out of the way, a second pessary was inserted 24 hours later as although I was still only between 2cm-4cm dilated his head was far too high. I started experiencing irregular contractions from 6.30pm on the Tuesday so put my TENS machine on.

The following morning (Wednesday) I lost both the plug and the second pessary whilst attempting a bowel movement (let's say the hospital food left a lot to be desired!) A controlled rupture of membranes was arranged for 3.00pm that day and a third pessary was inserted (I was still 2cm-4cm dilated.) By this stage I was experiencing regular contractions lasting 90 seconds every 2-3 minutes but there was still no progress as the baby's head couldn't move down due to excess fluid. So, in effect, the contractions weren't making a difference but bloody hell they still hurt!

I was moved down to delivery and told that the theatre was busy but they would get to me shortly. I was encouraged to stay upright and I spent the next 6 hours walking around the room, climbing on and off the bed, bouncing on the ball as the contractions got stronger and stronger. By the time the consultant came to examine me and prep me for an emergency section I was well into the gas and air! In fact I felt like I'd entered transition about 6pm as I started shouting at Liam to switch the f-ing radio off otherwise Abba would be going through the f-ing window! I also had a go at him for turning the TENS machine up with every contraction when I now realise it was the intensity of the contraction I was feeling. We had taken birth music and hypnotherapy CDS but he was warned off playing them on pain of death!

I remember feeling really hungry and having a go at the student midwife who popped in about the shit hospital food and what was the point of managing my GD with a healthy diet if this was the crap they served. I'd ordered salmon and cucumber sandwiches for my tea and they weren't there. I banged on and on and just wanted to cry because I wanted MY sandwiches and wanted to know who had eaten MY sandwiches :rofl:

I was finally prepped for a c-section just after 9.00pm. By this time I was on the bed on all fours. An internal showed I was only 4cm so all that hard work had made no difference :cry: My waters were finally broken at 9.10pm and his head dropped into my pelvis safely. The relief as the waters gushed out was incredible but the intensity of the contractions ramped up immediately.

By this point I was exhausted. I'd hardly slept the night before the induction, then I'd had a sleepless night on Monday due to overheating, another due to irregular contractions on Tuesday and now we were into a fourth night with still no baby. I simply couldn't move from the bed, so I got laid on my left hand side and focused on each contraction.

After about (what I think was) half an hour later I got the urge to push. I told the midwife and she examined me and said I was ONLY 5cm. Well, that finished me off. I remember thinking I was never going to have the baby and there was no way I was going to manage to get to 10cm and push the baby out with just gas and air. (With my elder son it took just under 15 hours to get to 10cm and another hour of pushing to get him out.)

The midwife offered me pethidine as she thought there was still some way to go so I reluctantly accepted. Not long after the injection I got the urge to push again and told her. She shouted at me not to push and at this point I was convinced I was shouting out that I needed a poo! She said there was no way I was ready to push and as she examined me she started shouting at me to pant! Turns out I was fully dilated and the little bugger was already crowning!!! I remember someone saying look at all that hair and I felt really pissed off because I'd tidied up my lady garden!!!

I think I must have pushed no more than 6 times before this thing was put on my chest. I was looking at it wondering what was going on. I only wanted a poo and now someone had put this creature on me! I was absolutely out of it due to the pethidine which I'd only been given about 20 minutes before he actually arrived. If I'd known it was going to be so quick I would never had had it.

So I went from 4cm to birth in less than 90mins once my waters ruptured. Still can't believe it happened so quickly in the end. I had a very minor tear which didn't need stitching.

Andrew was born with an extremely long cord which had been wrapped twice around his neck. We've no idea whether that was stopping him dropping or not. The midwife pointed out a knot in the cord which was quite tight. Whether this contributed to his lower than expected birthweight we don't know. Although he was quite light, he has very long arms, legs, fingers and toes. 

Liam cut the cord and Andrew was placed skin to skin with me. He was laid there for about an hour and got the chance to feed a little before being taken to SCBU to have the excess fluid suctioned out. His APGAR was 9 after 1 minute and 10 after 5 minutes which was great.

Whilst Andrew was in SCBU I managed a quick bath which was fantastic. The midwife brought Liam and I tea and toast and it was very welcome - my salmon sandwich still hadn't turned up!

We were finally moved to the ward just before 2.00 am which was about the time I started to come back to earth as the pethidine left my system. I could never be a druggie - definitely don't like that spaced out feeling!

I think that about covers it!

It has been a long few days as we've had issues re blood sugars, feeding, sleeping, weight and jaundice but I shall post about these next time I get time to get back on to BnB.

I promise I will catch up on all your journals, but it will take me some time. Liam is trying to update FB for me so at the moment that's more "real time" than BnB. If you're not already a friend send me a request and I'll get you added.

Liam's new phone has been a godsend. He's taken dozens of photos and they're fabulous quality so keep an eye out for those on FB. I'd post them on here but have no idea how to! Stalkers are welcome to post pics here on my behalf!

Finally, my weight. Well on the morning of Monday 7 November (the day I went in for my induction) the scales showed me at 13st 8lb (before a BM) with body fat 43% meaning a net gain of 8lb for the whole pregnancy. On the afternoon of Friday 11 November (when I got back from the hospital) the scales showed me at 12st 8lb (before a BM) with body fat 37%! Since then I've successfully managed to go to the loo and all that's back to normal thankfully. I'm back into my pre-pregnancy clothes (albeit size 16) as my maternity clothes won't stay up!

I've been exclusively breastfeeding and can feel my uterus tightening every time I feed. I'm not even thinking about the rest of my excess weight but feel confident that if I'm sensible and look after myself I will be able to drop the extra 2st I need to lose by my target date of Andrew's first birthday.

Right, I'm off now otherwise I'll be in bother for not resting enough.

Take care and good luck to the ladies still to deliver.

Pip x


----------



## maratobe

congratulations pip! so glad you are both doing so well x


----------



## repogirl813

congrtas pip, hope recovery goes smoothly for you and for lo
your avitar is just wonderful!!!


----------



## hippylittlej

Congratulations Pip.

Long haul but totally worth it.


----------



## Allie84

Hello ladies, I'm here!! :wave:

I have to say I love the name Alana; that's my name! :thumbup:

Alistair was born on November 13th after a VERY long and painful induction...but he's worth it. :) He was 7 lbs 3 oz and is beauitul. I will post my birth story when I have a sec...haven't read back yet but congrats to everyone else who had their LOs!~


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Allie on the safe arrival of Alistair!
Cant wait to read your birth story and see some pics.
Well done you!! :dance:
xx


----------



## hippylittlej

Congratulations Allie on the birth if Alistair. Can;t wait to read your birth story.

I haven't met anyone called Alana before, but I do love the name very much.


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations and well done Allie :hugs:

How are things with you fides?


----------



## maratobe

YAY congrats allie!! well done hun! cant wait to read your birth story! :D


----------



## hippylittlej

Has fides had the baby yet? I keep checking for an update, I am guessing no news is good news.


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

Just checking in to see who's still left. I've not been on BnB properly for ages as I'm so tired. Andrew thinks sleeping at night is over rated!!!

Congrats Allie. 

Pip x


----------



## fides

Allie and pip, HUGE congrats!!!


afm, sorry for my absence - i was on bed rest for 7 days after our delivery, and we don't have a laptop...

Well, our :yellow: bump turned :blue:! Jacob was born on Nov 14 at 8:38 pm (EDD +13!!!) 7 lb 13 oz, at home. I'll have to write up the birth story later...

Named him Jacob b/c a very dear friend of mine miscarried her 1st, a boy she named Jacob, at 16 weeks, and she went on to have 3 healthy girls. We decided to honor her lost little boy since our Jacob came on her birthday.


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Fides! :dance:

I cant wait to read your homebirth story!!!

Would be great to see some pics of Jacob when you get a chance.

Well done, Hun xx


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Fides on the birth of your son. I can't wait to see the pictures.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Hi Fides

Andrew was born at 22.36 on 9 November if you need the birth time for the front page.

Thanks for keeping the thread up to date.

Pip x


----------



## fides

thanks, pip - i take it that's 10:36, right? ;)

here's my birth story; will have to get pics out later... 
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...rth-yellow-bump-turned-blue.html#post14122400


----------



## maratobe

congratulations fides! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Massive congratulations fides on the safe arrival of baby Jacob :D I'm so happy for you.


----------



## shelleney

Wow Fides! what a beautiful homebirth story. You are so blessed to have succeeded in your perfect homebirth (I had a failed homebirth, and had my baby in hospital).
Also, well done on completing your birth story so quickly! It took me 4 weeks to write mine!
I will post it on here if anyone is interested?
xx


----------



## barbie72

Congrats fides! You are a lady warrior. I couldn't have gone nearly two weeks passed my due date. So happy for you!!


----------



## fides

shell, i'd love to read your birth story - please do post it here!

and Jacob:
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/1115111119.jpg

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/1115111027c.jpg


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats on all the new arrivals:happydance: 

Fides- Jacob is just perfect!

my birth story is in my journal if any one is interested:thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

Fides he is scrumptious!

Pip x


----------



## hippylittlej

Congratulations Fides, so happy for you. I will read your birth story after feeding Alana.


----------



## shelleney

Gosh Fides! Jacob is adorable! :cloud9:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Here is my birth story. Its really long, so I suggest you only try to read it if you have a spare 10 minutes!

The birth of Freya Bo 19/10/11


Spoiler
So, as many of you are aware, I was booked in for a home water birth. I had the pool set up in my living room from 37 weeks, as I just had a feeling she would be early. I had been having early labour symptoms since the day we set the pool up - period-type pains, lower back ache, etc. I had also had 2 bloody shows/mucus plugs.

At 5am on Tuesday 18th October, I woke up feeling damp. I went to the bathroom, and my underwear was quite wet. I also had lost a huge bloody mucus plug. For the rest of the day, when I wiped, I had red mucus on the paper. I thought "this must finally be it". I was 38+5 weeks, and had been having symptoms for almost 2 weeks, and I was ready to meet my baby girl.

I had lower back pain all day. So I drank my raspberry leaf tea, and bounced on my birthing ball whilst watching TV. Coincidentally, we were due to go to our antenatal class at the hospital that evening. So when OH got home from work, we headed to the class. I was the furthest into my pregnancy out of everyone there, only 9 days til my due date, and the class leader was worried I would go into labour there! I didnt tell her I was already in early labour! The class was 3 hours long, and my back pain got worse throughout. It was starting to get uncomfortable to sit still.

The class finished at 10pm, and we went to the chippy to get fish and chips for our dinner. The back pains got worse at home, and I realised this really was it. OH was very excited, and suggested we had an early night, as we would need all our energy tomorrow. We went to bed at 10.30pm, but I couldnt sleep. By 11.30pm, the back pains were quite bad. I started timing them, and realised they were coming every 3 minutes! I asked my OH to ring the community office, and ask for a pair of midwives to come round.

The midwives arrived at midnight. I was having to breath throught the pains. I was concerned that because they were all in my back, and I had none in my bump at all, that perhaps I wasnt in labour after all. But the midwives assured me it was "back labour". This worried me, as I didnt want my baby to be "back-to-back", as this can make labour longer and more difficult. The midwives didnt want to examine me at that time, as my contractions were only lasting 30-40 seconds. They said that they would wait til they were lasting 60 seconds or more.

The midwives left at 2am, and said to call them when the contractions were lasting 1 minute, if my waters broke, or if I was starting to struggle with the pain. I had taken 2 paracetamol at midnight, and was looking forward to being allowed to take 2 more at 4am! I tried to sleep, but as soon as I dozed off, a pain would wake me! I tried to take a hot bath, but I had to get out of the tub every time I had a pain, as I couldnt bare to be in there during them.

By 6am, I was really struggling to cope with each pain. OH was rubbing my back, but it was still terrible. I asked him to phone the midwives, and they came back straight away. One of the midwives examined me, and found I was 1-2cms. Part of me was relieved, as this meant I was actually in labour, and it wasnt just a false alarm. But another part of me was disappointed, as I knew I had a long way to go! Also, I had been told that I wasnt allowed to get in my birthing pool, or use gas+air until I was 5cms. That seemed a long way to go....

The midwives left once again, and me and OH were left alone. I couldnt sleep at all, so decided to get up and have some breakfast. My OH made me some toast, but the thought of eating it made me feel sick, so I didnt. I put on my relaxing Enya CD, and lay on my sofa, getting up and leaning over the back of it every time I had a pain. They were still in my back, and still coming every 3 minutes. By 10am, I was getting myself in a state emotionally. I couldnt stop crying. I was vomiting whenever I ate anything. and I needed something stronger than paracetamol!

So we called the midwife again, this time a different one came out. I asked her to examine me, as I was hoping to be 5cms, so I could use the pool and get some gas+air. When I was examined, I was only 3-4cms. I was gutted! I was exhausted and hungry. But I couldnt sleep, I couldnt keep any food down. and I had no energy. That was when the midwife suggested going into hospital. She said at 3-4cms I could have Pethidine or an Epidural, and then I would be able to get some sleep, and build my energy up, ready for the pushing stage. But I was adamant I wanted to stay at home, and I definitely didnt want those forms of pain relief. So I struggled on - still contracting every 3 minutes, all in my back. Still taking paracetamol every 4 hours.

By 2pm, I was a total wreck! I was in agony, exhausted, hungry, no energy. I begged the midwife to let me get in the birthing pool. She insisted that I had to be 5cms. So I asked her to examine me. She did, but I was only 4cms. I cried my heart out. She took pity on me, and bent the rules. She said I could get in the pool for 1 hour, in the hope that it would relax me enough to start dilating properly. If after that hour I was still 4cms, I would have to get out. If I was 5cms, I could stay in, and she would get the gas+air. I was so relieved, and jumped in the pool. It was warm and relaxing in between contractions, but during the pains, it did nothing to help. They were still agony. I begged my body to start dilating.

One hour later, I got out of the pool, and was examined. I was still only 4cms. It broke my heart. The midwife said she couldnt bend the rules any longer, and I had to stay out of the pool. I cried and cried and cried. The midwife again suggested going to the hospital for stronger pain relief. I really didnt want to give up on my dream of a home water birth,and I desperately didnt want the "cascade of interventions", but I knew I couldnt cope on just paracetamol for much longer. The midwife assured me that I was still classed as low risk, and therefore wouldnt be strapped to the bed on a monitor, or need a cannula or anything. She also assured me that I wasnt going in for "failure to progress", so I wouldnt need syntocinon (pitocin).

I had been in labour for 16 hours by that point, contracting every 3 minutes from the start, and only having 2 paracetamol every 4 hours for the pain. I knew it was for the best. So I grabbed my hospital bag, took one last longing look at my birth pool, and got in my OHs car. We arrived at the hospital at 3pm, and I settled into my room. I knew that I needed stronger pain relief, so I asked for a shot of Pethidine. That kicked in about 3.15pm, and although it didnt take the pain away, it made me feel "high", spaced out, not really aware of what was going on in the room. Apparently, I was quite funny. Saying silly things, and acting quite drunk.

At 3.30pm, the midwife in charge said she wanted to break my waters. I had previously been against this form of intervention, but I just wanted it all to be over, so I consented. I dont really remember much from this point onwards. The Pethidine had made everything quite hazy. Apparently I started pushing with each contraction, so I was examined to see if I was fully dilated. I was only 6-7cms, and was told not to push, as I would damage my cervix. But I continued to feel the urge to push. The midwife suggested I have an epidural, to stop the urges, but I wouldnt consent to one.

At 6pm, I really started bearing down with each contraction. I also started shouting that I "needed a poo!" I was examined, and found to be fully dilated! I had dilated 6cms in only 3 hours! The midwives spent the next hour coaching me through pushing. But I just didnt have the energy to push effectively. I hadnt slept or eaten in days. After an hour of pushing, a doctor was called in. He said that I had been pushing too long, and it didnt look like I would have the energy to push the baby out alone. He said he may have to perform a ventouse or forceps delivery. But I cried, and insisted I could do it myself. He said he would stay and watch my next couple of pushes, and if he couldnt see the baby moving down the birth canal, he would have to do a ventouse. I must have found some inner strength from somewhere, because I pushed for my life with the next few contractions, and he started to see the baby's head coming down. The doctor said that if I continued to push like that, I would do it myself. However, he said he would come back in 20 minutes, and if the baby still hadnt arrived, I would need a ventouse.

For the next 20 minutes I pushed and pushed and pushed as hard as I could. I could feel the difference between my earlier pushes, where nothing was actually happening; and these new effective pushes where she was actually moving. I could feel her coming down. Eventually, the midwife told me to pant, and I eased my baby's head out. With the next push, her shoulders were delivered. The midwife brought her up onto my chest, and suddenly the haziness disappeared, and everything seemed clear. My baby girl was here! I cuddled her close and kept saying over and over again "Bo, oh Bo". She was born at 7.48pm on Wednesday 19th October 2011, weighing 7 lbs 10.5oz.

Due to the Pethidine, her breathing was abit slow, but I just rubbed her back, and she responded well. I had opted for delayed cord clamping, and so I held her to my chest while we waited for the cord to stop pulsating. That took 10 minutes. Then my OH cut the cord, and he sat and held her whilst I delivered my placenta naturally (no injection). That took 8 minutes. I was checked to see if I needed any stitches, but I already knew. I knew that I hadnt felt my perineum tear at all. But I knew that I had felt some pain "further up" when her shoulders were delivered. And I was right! I had an intact perineum, but some deep grazes to both my labia. I was offered the choice of leaving them to heal naturally, or having them stitched. Apparently, I would be left with a "neater appearance" if I had them stitched. And call me vain, but I wanted to look neat down there! so I had them stitched, whilst OH held our baby.

It was during this time, that we had a talk, and decided to name her "Freya Bo". It was important to us that we incorperated the name that she had been known by for the last 9 months. She was so calm and peaceful in her daddy's arms, and as I looked at them together, my heart melted.

We then went through all the formalities - tea and toast for Mummy, all-over check for baby. Daddy went home to fetch the car seat (we had forgotten it in the rush to get to the hospital earlier). I then went and had a nice hot shower. I stood there for 20 minutes, enjoying the feel of the water on my skin. But it was strange to look down and not see my bump! When I returned, the midwife suggested I go down to the postnatal ward and settle in for the night. However, I insisted that I wanted to go home. The midwife was worried, as I had had a PPH (I lost 600mls of blood). But I explained that I felt fine, had managed to stand up in a hot shower for 20 minutes without fainting, and had a good iron level (12.5) - so I was unlikely to take a funny turn.

The midwife was not happy about it, but she respected my wishes, and went to complete my early discharge paperwork. One of the main reasons why I wanted a homebirth was because I didnt want to stay over on the ward. I wanted to spend our first night as a family together, at home in our own bed. I do not think its fair that men have to spend their first night as a Dad, at home alone, away from their partner and newborn baby. I was proud of myself for standing my ground, and was looking forward to going home with OH and Freya.

Whilst we were waiting to be discharged, I tried to breastfeed Freya, however, she was so sleepy, she didn't want to latch on. I wasn't worried, as I knew she had had a busy day and night, and I was confident that I would just feed her at home when she woke up. However, when the midwife found out that she hadn't fed yet, she tried to convince me to stay over on the ward again. She said that there would be staff on the ward who would help me establish the breastfeeding. But I was adamant I wanted to go home, and that we would be fine. Im so stubborn!

So at 1am, me, OH and Freya got in the car, and travelled home. We all got in our big bed, and snuggled up together. Freya was fast asleep, and OH and I stayed awake all night staring at her. We just couldnt believe how lucky we were to have our amazing rainbow baby here finally.

I thought that I would be really disappointed if I didnt get my "perfect birth experience", however, I am just greatful to have Freya here safe and well. Thats all that matters to me now.

Thankyou for reading, and sorry it was so long!!


----------



## hippylittlej

aww what a lovely story. I am with you. I wanted the homebirth so much but what is most important is that Alana arrived safe and sound.
However, I too waved bye bye to my birth pool which was up at home in the living room as we left for hospital.


----------



## shelleney

Aww hippy. sorry to hear you had a similar experience. but at least Alana arrived safe and sound :hugs:
xx


----------



## Rebaby

Lovely birth story fides :thumbup: thanks for sharing, and Jacob is absolutely gorgeous! :D

Off to read yours now Shelleney :winkwink:


----------



## Rebaby

I just read your story shelleney, sorry you didn't get your home water birth but i'm glad you still feel positive about your experience and that your baby girl arrived safe and well :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Great story Shelleney! Congratulations on your daughter. 

PiP x


----------



## fides

shelleney said:


> Here is my birth story. Its really long, so I suggest you only try to read it if you have a spare 10 minutes!
> 
> The birth of Freya Bo 19/10/11
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> So, as many of you are aware, I was booked in for a home water birth. I had the pool set up in my living room from 37 weeks, as I just had a feeling she would be early. I had been having early labour symptoms since the day we set the pool up - period-type pains, lower back ache, etc. I had also had 2 bloody shows/mucus plugs.
> 
> At 5am on Tuesday 18th October, I woke up feeling damp. I went to the bathroom, and my underwear was quite wet. I also had lost a huge bloody mucus plug. For the rest of the day, when I wiped, I had red mucus on the paper. I thought "this must finally be it". I was 38+5 weeks, and had been having symptoms for almost 2 weeks, and I was ready to meet my baby girl.
> 
> I had lower back pain all day. So I drank my raspberry leaf tea, and bounced on my birthing ball whilst watching TV. Coincidentally, we were due to go to our antenatal class at the hospital that evening. So when OH got home from work, we headed to the class. I was the furthest into my pregnancy out of everyone there, only 9 days til my due date, and the class leader was worried I would go into labour there! I didnt tell her I was already in early labour! The class was 3 hours long, and my back pain got worse throughout. It was starting to get uncomfortable to sit still.
> 
> The class finished at 10pm, and we went to the chippy to get fish and chips for our dinner. The back pains got worse at home, and I realised this really was it. OH was very excited, and suggested we had an early night, as we would need all our energy tomorrow. We went to bed at 10.30pm, but I couldnt sleep. By 11.30pm, the back pains were quite bad. I started timing them, and realised they were coming every 3 minutes! I asked my OH to ring the community office, and ask for a pair of midwives to come round.
> 
> The midwives arrived at midnight. I was having to breath throught the pains. I was concerned that because they were all in my back, and I had none in my bump at all, that perhaps I wasnt in labour after all. But the midwives assured me it was "back labour". This worried me, as I didnt want my baby to be "back-to-back", as this can make labour longer and more difficult. The midwives didnt want to examine me at that time, as my contractions were only lasting 30-40 seconds. They said that they would wait til they were lasting 60 seconds or more.
> 
> The midwives left at 2am, and said to call them when the contractions were lasting 1 minute, if my waters broke, or if I was starting to struggle with the pain. I had taken 2 paracetamol at midnight, and was looking forward to being allowed to take 2 more at 4am! I tried to sleep, but as soon as I dozed off, a pain would wake me! I tried to take a hot bath, but I had to get out of the tub every time I had a pain, as I couldnt bare to be in there during them.
> 
> By 6am, I was really struggling to cope with each pain. OH was rubbing my back, but it was still terrible. I asked him to phone the midwives, and they came back straight away. One of the midwives examined me, and found I was 1-2cms. Part of me was relieved, as this meant I was actually in labour, and it wasnt just a false alarm. But another part of me was disappointed, as I knew I had a long way to go! Also, I had been told that I wasnt allowed to get in my birthing pool, or use gas+air until I was 5cms. That seemed a long way to go....
> 
> The midwives left once again, and me and OH were left alone. I couldnt sleep at all, so decided to get up and have some breakfast. My OH made me some toast, but the thought of eating it made me feel sick, so I didnt. I put on my relaxing Enya CD, and lay on my sofa, getting up and leaning over the back of it every time I had a pain. They were still in my back, and still coming every 3 minutes. By 10am, I was getting myself in a state emotionally. I couldnt stop crying. I was vomiting whenever I ate anything. and I needed something stronger than paracetamol!
> 
> So we called the midwife again, this time a different one came out. I asked her to examine me, as I was hoping to be 5cms, so I could use the pool and get some gas+air. When I was examined, I was only 3-4cms. I was gutted! I was exhausted and hungry. But I couldnt sleep, I couldnt keep any food down. and I had no energy. That was when the midwife suggested going into hospital. She said at 3-4cms I could have Pethidine or an Epidural, and then I would be able to get some sleep, and build my energy up, ready for the pushing stage. But I was adamant I wanted to stay at home, and I definitely didnt want those forms of pain relief. So I struggled on - still contracting every 3 minutes, all in my back. Still taking paracetamol every 4 hours.
> 
> By 2pm, I was a total wreck! I was in agony, exhausted, hungry, no energy. I begged the midwife to let me get in the birthing pool. She insisted that I had to be 5cms. So I asked her to examine me. She did, but I was only 4cms. I cried my heart out. She took pity on me, and bent the rules. She said I could get in the pool for 1 hour, in the hope that it would relax me enough to start dilating properly. If after that hour I was still 4cms, I would have to get out. If I was 5cms, I could stay in, and she would get the gas+air. I was so relieved, and jumped in the pool. It was warm and relaxing in between contractions, but during the pains, it did nothing to help. They were still agony. I begged my body to start dilating.
> 
> One hour later, I got out of the pool, and was examined. I was still only 4cms. It broke my heart. The midwife said she couldnt bend the rules any longer, and I had to stay out of the pool. I cried and cried and cried. The midwife again suggested going to the hospital for stronger pain relief. I really didnt want to give up on my dream of a home water birth,and I desperately didnt want the "cascade of interventions", but I knew I couldnt cope on just paracetamol for much longer. The midwife assured me that I was still classed as low risk, and therefore wouldnt be strapped to the bed on a monitor, or need a cannula or anything. She also assured me that I wasnt going in for "failure to progress", so I wouldnt need syntocinon (pitocin).
> 
> I had been in labour for 16 hours by that point, contracting every 3 minutes from the start, and only having 2 paracetamol every 4 hours for the pain. I knew it was for the best. So I grabbed my hospital bag, took one last longing look at my birth pool, and got in my OHs car. We arrived at the hospital at 3pm, and I settled into my room. I knew that I needed stronger pain relief, so I asked for a shot of Pethidine. That kicked in about 3.15pm, and although it didnt take the pain away, it made me feel "high", spaced out, not really aware of what was going on in the room. Apparently, I was quite funny. Saying silly things, and acting quite drunk.
> 
> At 3.30pm, the midwife in charge said she wanted to break my waters. I had previously been against this form of intervention, but I just wanted it all to be over, so I consented. I dont really remember much from this point onwards. The Pethidine had made everything quite hazy. Apparently I started pushing with each contraction, so I was examined to see if I was fully dilated. I was only 6-7cms, and was told not to push, as I would damage my cervix. But I continued to feel the urge to push. The midwife suggested I have an epidural, to stop the urges, but I wouldnt consent to one.
> 
> At 6pm, I really started bearing down with each contraction. I also started shouting that I "needed a poo!" I was examined, and found to be fully dilated! I had dilated 6cms in only 3 hours! The midwives spent the next hour coaching me through pushing. But I just didnt have the energy to push effectively. I hadnt slept or eaten in days. After an hour of pushing, a doctor was called in. He said that I had been pushing too long, and it didnt look like I would have the energy to push the baby out alone. He said he may have to perform a ventouse or forceps delivery. But I cried, and insisted I could do it myself. He said he would stay and watch my next couple of pushes, and if he couldnt see the baby moving down the birth canal, he would have to do a ventouse. I must have found some inner strength from somewhere, because I pushed for my life with the next few contractions, and he started to see the baby's head coming down. The doctor said that if I continued to push like that, I would do it myself. However, he said he would come back in 20 minutes, and if the baby still hadnt arrived, I would need a ventouse.
> 
> For the next 20 minutes I pushed and pushed and pushed as hard as I could. I could feel the difference between my earlier pushes, where nothing was actually happening; and these new effective pushes where she was actually moving. I could feel her coming down. Eventually, the midwife told me to pant, and I eased my baby's head out. With the next push, her shoulders were delivered. The midwife brought her up onto my chest, and suddenly the haziness disappeared, and everything seemed clear. My baby girl was here! I cuddled her close and kept saying over and over again "Bo, oh Bo". She was born at 7.48pm on Wednesday 19th October 2011, weighing 7 lbs 10.5oz.
> 
> Due to the Pethidine, her breathing was abit slow, but I just rubbed her back, and she responded well. I had opted for delayed cord clamping, and so I held her to my chest while we waited for the cord to stop pulsating. That took 10 minutes. Then my OH cut the cord, and he sat and held her whilst I delivered my placenta naturally (no injection). That took 8 minutes. I was checked to see if I needed any stitches, but I already knew. I knew that I hadnt felt my perineum tear at all. But I knew that I had felt some pain "further up" when her shoulders were delivered. And I was right! I had an intact perineum, but some deep grazes to both my labia. I was offered the choice of leaving them to heal naturally, or having them stitched. Apparently, I would be left with a "neater appearance" if I had them stitched. And call me vain, but I wanted to look neat down there! so I had them stitched, whilst OH held our baby.
> 
> It was during this time, that we had a talk, and decided to name her "Freya Bo". It was important to us that we incorperated the name that she had been known by for the last 9 months. She was so calm and peaceful in her daddy's arms, and as I looked at them together, my heart melted.
> 
> We then went through all the formalities - tea and toast for Mummy, all-over check for baby. Daddy went home to fetch the car seat (we had forgotten it in the rush to get to the hospital earlier). I then went and had a nice hot shower. I stood there for 20 minutes, enjoying the feel of the water on my skin. But it was strange to look down and not see my bump! When I returned, the midwife suggested I go down to the postnatal ward and settle in for the night. However, I insisted that I wanted to go home. The midwife was worried, as I had had a PPH (I lost 600mls of blood). But I explained that I felt fine, had managed to stand up in a hot shower for 20 minutes without fainting, and had a good iron level (12.5) - so I was unlikely to take a funny turn.
> 
> The midwife was not happy about it, but she respected my wishes, and went to complete my early discharge paperwork. One of the main reasons why I wanted a homebirth was because I didnt want to stay over on the ward. I wanted to spend our first night as a family together, at home in our own bed. I do not think its fair that men have to spend their first night as a Dad, at home alone, away from their partner and newborn baby. I was proud of myself for standing my ground, and was looking forward to going home with OH and Freya.
> 
> Whilst we were waiting to be discharged, I tried to breastfeed Freya, however, she was so sleepy, she didn't want to latch on. I wasn't worried, as I knew she had had a busy day and night, and I was confident that I would just feed her at home when she woke up. However, when the midwife found out that she hadn't fed yet, she tried to convince me to stay over on the ward again. She said that there would be staff on the ward who would help me establish the breastfeeding. But I was adamant I wanted to go home, and that we would be fine. Im so stubborn!
> 
> So at 1am, me, OH and Freya got in the car, and travelled home. We all got in our big bed, and snuggled up together. Freya was fast asleep, and OH and I stayed awake all night staring at her. We just couldnt believe how lucky we were to have our amazing rainbow baby here finally.
> 
> I thought that I would be really disappointed if I didnt get my "perfect birth experience", however, I am just greatful to have Freya here safe and well. Thats all that matters to me now.
> 
> Thankyou for reading, and sorry it was so long!!

wow - well done!!! :thumbup: you are certainly stronger than i am to be able to push for that long and turn down the doc's suggestions and such. sorry things didn't work out at home, but i'm really glad things ended up well for you and Freya!! Thanks so much for posting your story.


----------



## fides

hoping:) said:


> Congrats on all the new arrivals:happydance:
> 
> Fides- Jacob is just perfect!
> 
> my birth story is in my journal if any one is interested:thumbup:

beautiful birth story - how is nursing going now? my milk still hasn't come in, so things have been crazy here...


----------

